# Official Hot or Not, Yay or Nay, Who wore it Best thread



## puncturedskirt

Here we have Leighton Meester..







I love the makeup, the dress isn't exactly my style but i think it's kind of cute and she carries it pretty well. (I'd like it ALOT more if there wasn't those ruffles towards the bottom) Although i don't like the shoes, I'm going to say HOT.


----------



## pinksugar

I'm going to say hot. i don't know why I like it but I do. The colour is awful and I hate those ruffley things but she still looks hot. I like it


----------



## jessiej78

I think the dress is quite unique, and she looks beautiful. I actually do like the color- maybe I'm just strange?! lol


----------



## KellyB

I don't like the ruffles. I do like the color and I think she is so cute. My daughter has me addicted to Gossip Girl.


----------



## farris2

Hot


----------



## Anthea

She does look hot, I like the shoes but the dress not so much.


----------



## Lauren

I don't love the dress but she still looks hot!


----------



## usersassychick0

i'd say hot, i love gossip girl


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

Hair and makeup look great. Not that crazy about the dress.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

She looks great!!!


----------



## Anthea

Here is my contribution to the official Hot or Not thread.

CATE BLANCHETT






I was going though a bunch of pics and I could not help it but I stopped at this one.

I dont think I have ever seen Cate Blanchett look bad. I say hot just stunning.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

The dress is adorable but the shoes seem a little boring.


----------



## CellyCell

Both Hot


----------



## pinksugar

I've seen pictures of Cate in other photos wearing this dress where she looks awful. But she looks pretty good in that phot


----------



## puncturedskirt

The only thing i like about Cates dress is the cut.


----------



## Like-a-Painting

HOOOOOOT !

Cate is a goddess


----------



## greatnana

hott the dress has something that makes it really cute


----------



## Nox

Leighton is just so cute! I love that dress. I find it odd that I do, but I do. I like the shoes. The black color is a little plain, but the stylish straps make up for that.

Cate Blanchette's skin goes so nicely with that gunmetal grey color. I rarely see her in something I don't like. She stays very classy most of the time.


----------



## puncturedskirt

*Alicia Keys*











Her vagina is SCREAMING for some air.......NOT HOT.


----------



## Anthea

From the waist up she looks OK make up looks good, but yes those pants on her look awlful at the front.


----------



## izzybones

Darn - I gotta get me my minimum posts in so I can start viewing the pictures!

(that's 3....7 more to go...)


----------



## Aprill




----------



## puncturedskirt

Aw, I love Emma Watson but NOT how she looks here.


----------



## Lauren

Emma Watson looks like an 80s business woman or something... not hot!


----------



## CellyCell

Damn, I was thinking to myself how nice Alicia looks (minus dark brows) but scrolled down and BAM - camel toe!

Not hot or cool or whatever.

Not for Emma either.


----------



## Like-a-Painting

Emma watson looks really pretty but this outfit is too old for her.


----------



## Anthea

I agree in that outfit does not look right on her.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Keira Knightley






Horrible dress and those shoes don't even go with it. NOT HOT.


----------



## usersassychick0

wow, kiera looks so washed out, and dead there.. even her facial expression


----------



## MamaRocks

"Her vagina is SCREAMING for some air.......NOT HOT."

hahahaahahahahhahaaha!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah, She definitely looks washed out.


----------



## KellyB

Alicia, I agree, looks great until you scroll to her waist. Not a good choice. Emma....ewww and Kiera needs a different color not that it would help that dress.


----------



## Anthea

Not hot, normally I quite like her but she does look awlful there


----------



## fawp

Not hot. First, it looks like the front panel of her dress has been ripped off. Second, that hue isn't doing anything for her.


----------



## daer0n

Please post all of these here, one per day, as per new rule posted here as a sticky. Thank you!


----------



## HiGHLYFE

love the bag and jacket


----------



## bCreative

I think the shorts are cute..


----------



## daer0n

Hm, its ok, nice legs, ugly woman, she has such a nice body but she needs a plastic bag on her head, cause she is not very good looking.


----------



## katana

Cute, but I couldn't wear that


----------



## pinksugar

love the jacket, the shorts are cute and the bag and bangles are nice. Not so keen on the shoes


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I like the shorts, and I like the jacket. I just don't like the way the shorts and jacket look together.


----------



## magosienne

i don't like much the bag and the jacket, but she looks good in shorts.


----------



## internetchick

If she had a different top on I would like it.


----------



## aney

It's ok ... but way better then what she usually wears!


----------



## monniej

very cute! great look for fergie!


----------



## Angels_Decay

I dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## love2482

I like it.


----------



## niksaki

I am so loving that!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like it except for the shoes.


----------



## Changalang1007

I like it...

except i'm kinda iffy about the color of the bag and the shorts...

And don't like the shoes....


----------



## magneticheart

I like the shorts on her but I don't like the shoes or the bag.


----------



## Adrienne

I don't really care too much for the jacket. But it's better than what she's worn before


----------



## GeeCee

I like it.


----------



## Maysie

Love it!


----------



## chocobon

I love this look on Fergie!


----------



## Sarah84

dont like the shoes but the shorts are nice, outfit looks good on her


----------



## StereoXGirl

When I read the title, my first thought was "Oh, this is going to be bad..." But it's actually not! It seems to fit her well, and her legs are looking pretty good!


----------



## Anthea

Im not liking the shoes much but its just OK


----------



## LilDee

I like it! except for the jacket..




but the shorts are really cute!


----------



## krazykid90

I like each item on it's own but not together


----------



## magneticheart

Lauren went for a fresh, pared-down look to hang with Kanye at Goa in LA last night, wearing an Alexander Wang button-front minidress. The stark white offsets her tan (and extended long locks) beautifully, and her understated accessories tie it all together. It's a nice change for Lauren without getting too dramatic, wouldn't you agree? 

I really like this look! I think it's really fresh and cute





What do you guys think?


----------



## Aprill

its ok


----------



## fawp

It's kind of shapeless...

...but I like the shoes, I like her in bright whites, and I love her with long, straight hair.


----------



## daer0n

i like her hair mostly, and her makeup, not so much the dress, but she doesnt look too bad


----------



## love2482

I think it makes her waist look bigger than it actually is.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like it. I really like her hair and her eyes.


----------



## SimplyElegant

She looks cute.


----------



## mac-whore

loveeee it


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

love her alwayssss.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Very cute!


----------



## prettylynn

I like it. Her hair looks very pretty and shiny.


----------



## chocobon

She looks cute!!


----------



## katana

Nay on the outfit, but she looks cute and fresh


----------



## princessraini30

I don't think the dress is flattering to her body type, but her hair and makeup look good!


----------



## GeeCee

Yay.


----------



## Anthea

Its OK for a casual outfit, its a bit shapeless


----------



## magosienne

i don't like that black belt, but it's a nice look.


----------



## monniej

much better than the first pic. pretty girl!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The dress looks quite shapeless on her and makes her hips and thighs look wider than her shoulders.


----------



## magneticheart

Richie accessorized with a Balenciaga bag, Christian Louboutin wedges and a Jennifer Meyer necklace.

Meh, I don't like this at all. It seems kind of 80's nursery school teacher without a pair of trousers





So what do you think? Hot or Not?


----------



## michal_cohen

well ill never wear it

but its look cute on her


----------



## StereoXGirl

It reminds me of the top half of a pair of scrubs for people that work in Pediatrics!


----------



## magneticheart

Mischa Barton showed off her unique fashion sense on the red carpet at Saturday's MTV Australia Awards in Sydney.

'Unique' must be code for 'Lack of'!! What is up with that thing around her neck?!

So come on people...Hot or Not?


----------



## StereoXGirl

Dang! It's like this girl's body magically grows and shrinks! In the pics posted a few days ago, she looked at least 15 lbs. heavier! lol! Maybe the big...whatever it is...is hiding some of her weight? I don't know...lol.


----------



## Anthea

Um..er...no. What is that thing?


----------



## Anthea

Its ok on her, considering what she gets around in. I don't think I'd wear it though.


----------



## krazykid90

LOL, I'm not sure what that is


----------



## GeeCee

It's cute but those bug eye shades have to go.


----------



## GeeCee

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Um..er...no. What is that thing? It's scary.


----------



## aney

ewww!


----------



## internetchick

I wonder what the dress underneath that thing looks like. It looks like it might have the potential to be a cute dress.


----------



## ticki

that dead animal across her shoulders makes her look like she should be standing around some corner on sunset.


----------



## daer0n

Ew?


----------



## kellianne76

What was she thinking!


----------



## dixiewolf

the airplanes on it are silly (I saw a close-up picture somewhere)


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder what the dress underneath that thing looks like. It looks like it might have the potential to be a cute dress. Apparently, it's a leather-look, one-shouldered bin liner under the feather boa. LOL!





Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Pink out in Malibu in this long black ?sundress and flip-flops.

Source

I think she looks hot, but that's because I love Pink!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Feedback singer Janet Jackson arrived at club Villa last night wearing... this. And while Ms. J can rock anything, we're not sure this ensemble (especially those pants!) is very flattering.

What do you think?

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Check out hotel heiress Paris Hilton arriving on the scene this Saturday to enjoy the Coachella festivities in Indio, CA.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Britney was spotted back at the recording studio just yesterday wearing a light blue dress and heels.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's ok if she's hanging out at the beach at night or something.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Cindy Crawford was out lunching with a friend in Beverly Hills this Saturday dressed in a pink top and jeans. 

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The future Mrs. Reggie Bush escorted her fiance to pick out a suit in Beverly Hills yesterday.

Source


----------



## daer0n

omg not hot at all! its like she is wearing a potato sack or somehing :S


----------



## daer0n

She looks ok, i dont like the shoes at all though...


----------



## daer0n

I think she looks hot too, ONLY cause i love her!


----------



## daer0n

well...she doesnt look as bad as other times, she can dress super tacky most of the time, this is not her worst.


----------



## daer0n

not TOO bad...mostly looks like she is wearing a baby doll with flats.


----------



## daer0n

I don't know why, but she sorta looks vulgar all the time. Sorta rubs me the wrong way, could be just cause the way she dresses.


----------



## ticki

i don't like her bag but it looks nice. maybe the shoes should be different. the flip flops are too bohemian for that dress.


----------



## ticki

too shapeless on a shapeless body. i don't like it.


----------



## ticki

very casual and very pretty.


----------



## ticki

did she just jump out of an airplane and parachute into the club?


----------



## Sarah84

its too shapeless for my liking, be so much better if the dress was more fitted but she looks nice


----------



## ColdDayInHell

...in a Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan:






Source


----------



## Jessica

LC baby!!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

...in L'Wren Scott:






Source


----------



## Aprill

Anne


----------



## ColdDayInHell

...in Dolce &amp; Gabbana:






Source


----------



## daer0n

Anne, --Lauren looks akward.


----------



## Aprill

not


----------



## Aprill

cute


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The dress doesn't do anything for me but I like her bag though.


----------



## niksaki

verrrrry beautiful


----------



## StereoXGirl

I like the outfit. I think she'd look much more polished with a touch of eye makeup, though.


----------



## StereoXGirl

BOTH! lol! Can I have both outfits? Please?


----------



## daer0n

Renee, i dont like how it looks on Amy.

She looks like she's about to trip there haha


----------



## daer0n

None, and what is the fly looking shades.

Both are very harsh looking


----------



## Jessica

I like it on the both of them....if i have to choose between the two I would say Fergie


----------



## daer0n

lmao, airplanes print? no way

COULD have looked cute but nope.


----------



## Jessica

NOT!!!! yuck!!!! Ewww!!!!!


----------



## Dianergy

Anne


----------



## La_Mari

Fergie wore it better, the outfits are ok though.


----------



## jessiej78

They're about the same to me- I love the dress.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Lauren ! Wow what gams ! Hubba - hubba ! BW - [email protected]



*


----------



## AprilRayne

Fergalicious all the way! She has better curves to fill it out and I like her shoes better.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

I don't think either one looks good in the dress...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Anne


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Is Amy bowling? The dress is cute!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I have seen Brittany much worse, but I have laso seen her much fitter &amp; sexier ! She does have a tendency to dress tacky.*


----------



## Jessica

Cute and at least she i not wearing those stupid a$$ brown boots she practically lives in!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Nay.


----------



## Jessica

Shaundra.... I would pick you in that outfit in who wore it better


----------



## jessiej78

Not bad...


----------



## Dianergy

Aren't those straps supposed to be over her shoulders so she can reach her coke and marb lights more freely? Oh, but then we wouldn't see her bra straps. Nay.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Hmm...it seems about on par for Britney. lol.


----------



## _becca_

Lc


----------



## puncturedskirt

I like them both.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I really like the dress that Lauren's wearing.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Renee.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like the dress at all but i guess if i had to choose i'd say Victoria.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

It's kind of cute... considering it's Britney we're talking about. Really the only thing that I think is kinda tacky are the bra straps showing.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Victoia, I like the matching shoes. And I like the sunglasses she's wearing.


----------



## vanilla_sky

Anne. She looks more classy. I really dislike Lauren's top - it does not look flattering on her.


----------



## puncturedskirt

aha, NOT.


----------



## vanilla_sky

this dress looks like a nighty... nay


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Wtf!.nay


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

No way!


----------



## crapola

hate to say it but lauren (i swear i don't mean to be a hater) =)


----------



## crapola

renee


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like the outfit and I don't like the way her hair is.. Looks weird to me.


----------



## puncturedskirt

not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay, I love the color of her dress though.


----------



## Aprill

nope


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT, She's looking rough.. lol


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Nay, the dress looks like a night slip.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Wtf is she wearing!......Definitely NOT.


----------



## KatJ

I love P!nk. Other than that being a bad pic of her face, I think it's hot.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

A garbage bag matched with a bathroom rug, so not hot!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Not too bad, I just hate the bag.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I'm not crazy about it. It's just ok.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Amy.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Hot! Very nice casual look.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Yuck! It looks like little boys BJ's. Not hot!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Horrible !*


----------



## goddess13

I like it. She looks nice and relaxed.


----------



## Bec688

It's ok.


----------



## magosienne

it's a nice look on her, but that's a weird pic of her face IMO.


----------



## magosienne

she looks okay in that outfit. i'm not saying i like it, but it's the best i've seen on her for a while. but she really has to loose her big sunglasses, yuck !!


----------



## magosienne

yes, she looks very nice


----------



## magosienne

too weird poses. maybe Renee.


----------



## magosienne

her hair looks nice, the dress is okay, the rest is ugly.


----------



## internetchick

Renee. It looks a bit too long for Amy.


----------



## internetchick

Don't care for it.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Renee. I'd say Amy if the dress wasn't below the knee but hit at the knee instead.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like the accessories but not the outfit.


----------



## Tamara V

*Renee!*


----------



## GlossyAbby

Renee looks better in it


----------



## fawp

She looks cute but I'll pass on the outfit.


----------



## princessraini30

Not hot!


----------



## sue23

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It reminds me of the top half of a pair of scrubs for people that work in Pediatrics! So true!


----------



## GeeCee

I don't see much of a difference. They wear it about the same.


----------



## GeeCee

It looks like pj's to me.


----------



## GeeCee

She looks pretty w/o make up but I don't like the top style (color is ok) or the shoes.


----------



## GeeCee

Umm...not hot, barely warm.


----------



## GeeCee

Nay.


----------



## GeeCee

Definitely nay, no way!


----------



## Obreathemykiss

Its alright. WTF is she doing at a music fest like that?!! She seems a little out of place, IMO.


----------



## Ricci

ick!


----------



## Gleam84

I say HOT. Casual but still very pretty!


----------



## Lia

I like - does that make me an odd person?


----------



## Dianergy

That is funny, thanks for a good laugh. Definitely Nay.


----------



## MakeupByMe

i LIKE IT than again I think this BiAtch could be wearing a trash bag &amp; i'd still love it lol


----------



## bCreative

I love me some Janet...but I really hate this look!


----------



## bCreative

i think it looks cute and it was good to see her not in something tight


----------



## bCreative

no


----------



## McRubel

Her dress looks like a nightgown and her shoes don't match.


----------



## monniej

not. that looks like jammies.


----------



## monniej

pretty cute. i say hot!


----------



## monniej

cute! i say yay!


----------



## usersassychick0

I like it, maybe not all together, but i love the dress itself!


----------



## monniej

i wish i had a different view of this outfit. miss janet is usually rockin' out!


----------



## monniej

nothing special, but i do love pink!


----------



## monniej

renee


----------



## monniej

looks like a little girls romper. not hot.


----------



## monniej

yuck


----------



## Gleam84

I think the dress is really pretty, but I'd wear it with some nice heels. Looks like she's going to the beach with that big tote and flip flops...


----------



## monniej

i think i like fergie best in this battle!


----------



## love2482

Horrible outfit. Her face looks so pretty though!


----------



## love2482

Not hot.


----------



## love2482

She looks drunk or something.


----------



## love2482

She looks like the stay puft marshmallow guy from ghostbusters.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

New mom Halle Berry looked gorge in an animal print dress at a charity event over the weekend.

SourceHalle Berry Photos &amp; Pics | Wild Berry


----------



## HiGHLYFE

hot momma!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Hilary out and about in shorts, striped cardigan and cowboy boots.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Denise out and about in Malibu in a yellow maxi dress and thongs.

Source


----------



## HiGHLYFE

Victoria


----------



## HiGHLYFE

Nay, not a day dress to me


----------



## HiGHLYFE

booo


----------



## pinksugar

hell nay, but only because it looks like it might be a pantsuit or overalls! and eep, hating the continuation of that massive yellow ruffle down the front. I think this dress would have been so much cuter if it was maybe 2 feet shorter


----------



## pinksugar

definately not hate, but I'm not really feeling it either. It's a bit all over the place


----------



## pinksugar

very sexy. Smoking hot, so a definate yay!


----------



## Aprill

cowboy boots must die!


----------



## GeeCee

It's amazing that she can smile, with a dress like that I think I'd cry if I had to wear it.


----------



## MissElaine

Blech! NAY. That's just terrible.


----------



## Bec688

Ok, horendous!


----------



## Bec688

I dunno on this one.


----------



## Bec688

Renee, though what is up with her hair and make up??


----------



## niksaki

nnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy all the freakin way lol


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cowboy boots must die! i agree


----------



## niksaki

shes just divine


----------



## niksaki

fergie


----------



## niksaki

she actually looks pretty and nice here


----------



## niksaki

she looks tired i actually love her dress style


----------



## niksaki

love her but so not hot here


----------



## puncturedskirt

HOT, even though i'm not a fan of animal print.. :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

eee, wtf was she thinking? :| NAY NAYYYY


----------



## puncturedskirt

That looks like a clowns outfit to me..NAY


----------



## daer0n

LOL she wore the ruffled kitchen curtain

Is she preggo? she doesnt look as skinny as she looked some time ago.


----------



## daer0n

ugh, she asked for style advide from Britney i guess, looks bad! NAY!


----------



## daer0n

She looks really good, she used to be so plain looking to me, i think for once i find her hot looking.


----------



## KatJ

For some reason I see this picture and my first thought is CLOWN. I dont like it at all.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ugh, she asked for style advide from Britney i guess, looks bad! NAY! I know right. Bad enough Britney was wearing them, but she had to share them with Hillary.


----------



## KatJ

WhoaBoy, look at the breasts on her now. She looks GOOD!


----------



## McRubel

long-sleeved knit-tops, shorty shorts, and cowboy boots don't go together.


----------



## McRubel

I think she looks pretty!


----------



## McRubel

Looks a little too hoochie to be wearing out in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## McRubel

Looks like something died on her shoulders. And she's really trying to work that outfit. Just give it up!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The boots are hidious, the shorts are too short you could see the pockets hanging out. Tacky!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Nope !*


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For some reason I see this picture and my first thought is CLOWN. I dont like it at all. That was my first thought too!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Why would a women wera a potato sack and think that it looks attractive? *


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very nice !*


----------



## goddess13

Wow she looks amazing! Love that dress!


----------



## bCreative

That heffa ain't have no damn child!!!!

She looks good!


----------



## magneticheart

Definatley Hot!


----------



## magneticheart

Nay! It just looks like she's wrapped herself up in a tablecloth.


----------



## princessraini30

Definitely hot!


----------



## magneticheart

Nay, hate the baggy cardigan with that awful bow thing, don't like the huge sunglasses and nothing matches in this outfit at all.


----------



## magneticheart

It's okay. Nice and casual. I love Pink though!


----------



## magneticheart

Not. It looks like she's in her pjamas and I don't like the shoes.


----------



## magneticheart

Don't like either of them tbh



Posh looks skeletal and Fergie looks rough.


----------



## magneticheart

Renee.


----------



## magneticheart

I like both! But I pick Anne 'cos I like the cardigan with the blue dress. Could she be anymore stunning?! lol


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this dress looks like a nighty... nay Yeah, that's what I thought.Although for Britney this is an improvement on her other outfits!


----------



## magneticheart

Gwyneth has been loving her tiny dresses and sexy photoshoots these days, and this brought it to a new level â€” yowza, but she looks great.

Source and Source

So what do you think? Hot or Not?


----------



## pinksugar

actually hot for once! I think she's a stunning actress, but she really puts herself through the wringer with some hideous outfits.

This looks beautiful. No huge bows strangling her neck, no ugly shoes, it's classy and sexy. I really like it


----------



## magneticheart

Heidi went casual whilst she was out and about with her kids.

Splash News Online

So, Yay or Nay?

Personally i don't like it.


----------



## pinksugar

nay from me too. Especially dislike those roman sandals. I have a bit of a thing against sandals on people over the age of 7.

Plus, everyone knows my feelings re: leggings in place of pants. It just should not be done. Full Stop!


----------



## magneticheart

Lindsay Lohan steamed up the red carpet in her hot blue dress at Monday night LG party in LA.

I'm not a fan of Li-Lo or this outfit so I'm gunna say Not.

What do you think?


----------



## pinksugar

mm, not. Something about it that looks kind of trashy. I don't hate it, but I wouldn't wear it.

I wouldn't say it's ugly, but... I cant put my finger quite on what it is I don't like


----------



## puncturedskirt

The top half looks alright but the other half is ugly..So i guess NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay..I'm really getting sick of leggings. LOL


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT. That dress is ugly!.


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

omg, nay!


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## StereoXGirl

The top is very figure flattering, but overall it's kind of ugly.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I agree with Rosie.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow that is so nasty. I hate her shoes.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't mind it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I actually like it on her.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm gonna go with LC.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm gonna go w Renee.


----------



## Lia

I don't like it, it's on the fugly side


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't like it but if I had to chose I'm gonna go with Fergie.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

It doesn't look bad.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

She does look hot.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. I think she looks bad in that. I hate the cowboy boots and the outfit.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't mind it.


----------



## StereoXGirl

The outfit isn't flattering at all.

I love her face, hair, and sunglasses, though!


----------



## Lia

I dislike that cardigan, but Anne looks good


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Def not likin that on her.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

It _does_ look like somethin died on her shoulder.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't really like it. I mean its cute but then its not.


----------



## LilDee

Victoria


----------



## LilDee

Whoa! that's one hot mama!


----------



## internetchick

She looks great!


----------



## internetchick

Fergie


----------



## McRubel

I have never found her to be attractive. The tight fit, the electric-blue color, and her boobies hanging out make her look trashy!


----------



## daer0n

She is always trashy looking, she's got such a bad sense of fashion, NOT.

And she looks kinda old in that picture.


----------



## GeeCee

Not.


----------



## niksaki

Not!


----------



## McRubel

It looks like a dance-team uniform or something. Not evening attire


----------



## niksaki

shes so pretty but...nay


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like her sandals.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Not. She makes everything look trashy.


----------



## pinksugar

I think Victoria. I also like the matching shoes and her sunglasses


----------



## pinksugar

I think she should be dressed by other people. Clearly she can't dress herself. It really does look like a bin liner. Ugh.


----------



## pinksugar

I prefer anne. It's more conservative and pretty


----------



## pinksugar

I like the colour and the style of the dress... but there is something about the fit or something that doesn't look quite right. And the shoes and bag don't really go.

Overall something just seems 'off'


----------



## Anthea

I quite like the dress, not so the bag and thongs (flip flops) with a decent set of shoes and bag it would be nice.


----------



## Anthea

I say Anne, she looks so much more stylish.


----------



## bCreative

I have to go with LC


----------



## bCreative

not hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

Anne


----------



## GlossyAbby

all that money and no style? she needs to hire a stylist asap


----------



## magosienne

what's that stuff on her neck ? it looks ugly !


----------



## magosienne

nay for the 1st pic, she looks nice in the second.


----------



## magosienne

she looks horrid in that dress.


----------



## magosienne

Victoria, although i hate her shoes.


----------



## magosienne

that dress looks too weird.


----------



## magosienne

nay, the whole combo is ugly.


----------



## magosienne

i'm not a fan of animal print either, but she looks nice.


----------



## magosienne

she looks like she never left her pajamas. a big nay.


----------



## magosienne

i agree it's really not flattering on her.


----------



## monniej

looks like she's on her way to the laundromat! nay!


----------



## monniej

h*ll to the naw! she looks like big bird! nay!


----------



## monniej

wow! her boobies are huge! she looks really good!


----------



## GlossyAbby

not cute


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks like Britney Spears


----------



## GlossyAbby

shes out with her kids so she is dressed comfy I say yah


----------



## GlossyAbby

not


----------



## GlossyAbby

victoria


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Another "Yay!" from me.


----------



## Aprill

I like it!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

That is quite an ugly dress. LOL!


----------



## Karren

Strange!!


----------



## Karren

Nay also....


----------



## Karren

Yeeee Haaaaaa hahaha ha haaaaaa Nope


----------



## Karren

I actually like the dress... but maybe not with her in it... lol


----------



## Karren

Its nice.... different for her but not bad...


----------



## Karren

Nuri hit it right no!!! Sack of potatos....


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Wow, what was she thinking?


----------



## Darla

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks drunk or something. errr maybe just excessively happy!


----------



## vanilla_sky

trashy prom queen...


----------



## lapuce

Not classy at all.Not my style.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

It is always a pleasure to see Christina Ricci in town. The young actress is one of few who routinely gets it right in the style department, and her appearance at last night's premiÃ¨re of her new film Speed Racer only further highlighted this. Opting for the safe choice of the LBD (Little Black Dress) by Alberta Ferretti, Ricci was a sophisticated welcome on the red carpet, a modern-day Audrey Hepburn if you will. Together with an embellished purse, simple earrings and hair in gentle waves, it was a classic look that the 28-year-old pulled off with complete ease.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

very cute! I like it - it looks retro but still kind of sexy and chic.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Love it! Very sophisticated!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The dress looks like a black crocheted lace doily. LOL!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Monaghan smoldered in an ombre gown on the pink carpet of her latest release, Made of Honor. The actress added sparkle to the look with H. Stern jewelry.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Olsen modeled styles from her own line, wearing a sweater and mini from The Row to a cocktail party and screening for Everywhere at Once in New York. The stylish actress walked tall in Balenciaga gladiator sandals.

Source


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I really hate the sandals. The sweater wouldn't have been so bad if it wasn't so baggy.


----------



## daer0n

She's just so tacky





Not hot.


----------



## daer0n

I think that looks very elegant, classy, HOT!


----------



## daer0n

NOT, i don't think she should be wearing such short dresses, and i dont like the design either, a bit too baby doll-ish looking.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I don't know, it looks like that black part that's draped just below the hip area isn't meant to look that way. It looks like it should have been part of the train. The dress would have been so pretty if it wasn't for that bit.


----------



## daer0n

Hm i dont know what to think of it, i don't like it too much..

she looks a bit bobblehead-ish in that picture.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Hot! I love the dress!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Nay, I kind of like the shirt, but not with the leggings, and those sandals.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Not!


----------



## pinksugar

wow. She doesn't look like she just climbed out of a dumpster!

For her, she looks great!

for normal people - hideous. WTF is the deal with the shiny skirt, too-baggy wear around the house style top and UGLY shoes? EW

Snaps for hair and makeup though, she looks pretty decent face wise


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Don't really care for it and I cant stand those shoes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT.. Why do they always look horrible? :|


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think she looks cute. Just not sure whats up with her neck in the first pic tho. Looks a bit awkward to me.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah, She does look a bit like a bobblehead..

I like the shoes but I'm not liking the dress.


----------



## pinksugar

I know, hey! she's really pretty, rich, slim, intelligent (she has a degree, doesn't she?) and yet she always looks like a hobo! WHHHHHYYY


----------



## sue23

Not


----------



## sue23

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know, it looks like that black part that's draped just below the hip area isn't meant to look that way. It looks like it should have been part of the train. The dress would have been so pretty if it wasn't for that bit. I agree other than that its a very nice dress


----------



## puncturedskirt

I like it except for the buckle or whatever the hell you want to call it. lol


----------



## pinksugar

definately hot. I love it. Very classy and stylish!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Hot !*


----------



## niksaki

Hawt!


----------



## Bec688

Very classy, she looks chic.


----------



## niksaki

cuteness


----------



## niksaki

hhmm


----------



## Bec688

It's cute. She looks lovely.


----------



## jodie wexler

Not and I hate shoes that make your feet look bigger than your head. The skirt is ok though.

Jodie


----------



## Bec688

Oh no, a big oh no. I hate roman style sandals with a passion!


----------



## Bec688

Oh no no no!


----------



## Bec688

Considering she is usually wearing something incredibly skin tight and skimpy, this isn't bad. Her accesories don't really go with the dress though.


----------



## Bec688

It's a bit all over the shop, nothing really goes.


----------



## McRubel

She looks great! Love the back of the dress. Her hair looks so pretty!


----------



## Bec688

Ew. I really don't understand her fashion 'sense'.


----------



## bCreative

...she was about to get a hot from me until I saw her shoes so....not hot


----------



## bCreative

it's cute


----------



## bCreative

No


----------



## bCreative

wow leggings are making a serious comeback! but nay on the outfit


----------



## Adrienne

I really hate those shoes.


----------



## girlie2010

nay


----------



## ticki

the sandals are a bit much, but i like it!


----------



## ticki

wow, she looks great in that.


----------



## Adrienne

I hate those gladiator sandals and tights. I love the shirt but that's about it


----------



## Adrienne

I really like this for a change!


----------



## Ricci

The bobbleness would disappear if she had longer hair but shes very pretty


----------



## internetchick

I love that dress!


----------



## GlossyAbby

cute!


----------



## Sirvinya

I think it'd look better with jeans.


----------



## Sirvinya

I like the boots but the rest just looks a mess.


----------



## Sirvinya

Better than usual. But still not good. Really don't like the shoes.


----------



## Sirvinya

Not good.


----------



## glamadelic

Uhhh, no.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick

I don't like the outfit at all.


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Hollywood in shock as Gwyneth Paltrow covers up for 'Iron Man' premiere

...and looks like the blonde one from ABBA as a result.

Ladies, if you ever wanted evidence that a trouser suit (or pant suit, as our American cousins would call it) isn't possibly the most flattering thing you can wear, take one look at Gwyneth Paltrow at the Iron Man premiere in Hollywood last night.

At every other premiere, she's looked like a greyhound. Now, she suddenly looks - whisper it - dumpy.

And not since Jordan has any celebrity shocked so many by covering up. Is it back to Old Gwyneth now, then? I do hope not so!

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Kelly Brook was all smiles as she moved into her bachelorette pad in LA yesterday dressed in heels, big sunnies, a cowboy shirt and high-waisted jeans.

Source


----------



## Adrienne

Eww nay!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Kim and an echidna






Kim and a python

Kim Kardashian posed with some of the residents of Sydney's Taronga Zoo.

Source


----------



## daer0n

NAY!! omg, ew.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes

I like the outfit. I think she's pretty.


----------



## daer0n

That is a little bit big on her, she looks shapeless, as if she had no boobs, no hips, no waist, and we know she is slim but she's got her lil curves. so not hot.


----------



## Bec688

I actually don't mind it, I think it would look better if the shirt was more fitted.


----------



## Bec688

It's a bit blah.


----------



## Bec688

lol unless a photo isn't showing up,that's not an echidna, it's an emu!

I like her pants


----------



## pinksugar

it's not hideous, it just looks dated. She looks like she stepped right out of the 70s.


----------



## pinksugar

something about these all in one suit things freak me out. Not sure what it is, but it'd just a little disturbing!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Courtney Hansen attends the Iron Man premiere in Hollywood in a dress is that is so wrong on so many different levels. But the shiny, too-tight booby trap up top and the piecemeal bottom seem to be the most insurmountable problems.

Source


----------



## daer0n

i like what she is wearing, but i dont think she is hot.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Rosanna Arquette at the Iron Man premiere in Hollywood.

Source


----------



## daer0n

She looks good.


----------



## daer0n

huge NAY...

she looks SO old! :S


----------



## pinksugar

I think with a sexier pair of shoes it would look quite pretty and smart, but being as how she's wearing boring old woman shoes, it makes the whole ensemble look aging. Not hot


----------



## pinksugar

I don't like it. The colour is ugly and I don't like the raggy type bits that are hanging off it


----------



## internetchick

Don't care for the dress, but for some reason I really like the shoes.


----------



## internetchick

Like!


----------



## LilDee

Hot, I like it


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Alicia Keys in a black leather jacket, orange top, acid washed skinny jeans, brown heels and shades.

Source


----------



## LilDee

Yay! She looks good


----------



## pinksugar

I like the individual items but they don't really match much. Maybe a red (or brown -whatever colour those shoes are) top would look better


----------



## Lia

I like


----------



## Tyari

the pants are a little weird but I love her anyway


----------



## ColdDayInHell

She looked very chic in ribbed Wolford tights, Balenciaga booties, a Chanel skirt + bag, and a ton of awesome rings. I really like this outfit especially the blazer. It's clean and sophisticated. Thoughts?

Source


----------



## ivette

not too bad

from the waist down, its not a good fit-somewhat baggy


----------



## SimplyElegant

Love it.


----------



## alicia8406

I love it, but I'm biased because I always think she looks fabulous....


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Not hot.


----------



## internetchick

I liked it until I scrolled down. I don't like the pants and shoes.


----------



## internetchick

Don't like it. Especially the bubble skirt.


----------



## KatJ

It's not the cutest thing ever, but the best I've seen her look in years.


----------



## KatJ

She looks hot! I wish the coat wasnt black though. Orange and black are hard to wear together without thinking about Halloween.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

It's one thing to wear lingerie out on the town if it at least looks like it's trying to be a real outfit. But, this dress is so wrinkly and ill-fitting that it screams, "Just rolled out of bed and came straight to this premiere in my nightgown!"

Although we do know that's not the case since Heidi's fake hair and makeup are so overdone there's no way that part of the look wasn't planned.

On a positive note, at least the shoes are kind of cute. Well, maybe cute is not the word, but they could definitely work with a different kind of outfit.

Source


----------



## LittleMissLilo

I totally do not like her. Team Lauren. Sorry.


----------



## debbiedeb77

kinda cute, i dont love the dress...her hair is gorgeous


----------



## puncturedskirt

UGH, she's so ugly. NAY


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like the jeans or shoes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Not likin it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think if she chose different pants the outfit would look better.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't like it. I hate her shoes.


----------



## pinksugar

I also hate the shoes. I do like the hair though. The dress is cute but not quite right for the event. I like the colour and the lace. I can't help myself. LOL


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## pinksugar

I cant see it. On my monitor it just looks like a whole lot of black. From what I can see I dont like her shoes though


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like her outfit. I think it looks cute.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like it but who is she?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea she does look old in that outfit.


----------



## daer0n

I think the jeans look to big on her, and i don;t like the way that he mixed everything and it just doesnt match, plus i think the whole outfit makes her look sorta tacky and a bit chunky.


----------



## speerrituall1

cute!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

She doesnt look bad but she doesnt look good.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her shoes and jeans.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. Def not likin that.


----------



## speerrituall1

looks nice.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like her hair but she's wearing an awful dress.


----------



## pinksugar

haha that was my second question. I'm guessing she's a character in the new Ironman movie, but I have no clue!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Lol. I thought I was the only one who didn't know who shes was.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I don't like it.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I don't necessarily like it, but I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I don't really like it.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I actually like the trouser suit, just not on her. It's not flattering to her figure.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

It's kind of cute, it would have looked really nice, if the tights had been omitted.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Top half so hot, the bottom half so not.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Eww, it looks like she has a blanket wraped around her.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Love it, she looks cute!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The dress is awful, the shoes are ugly.


----------



## vanilla_sky

I don't think she looks that bad.. she looks regular, nothing spectacular, but nothing horrible.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Seen in New York last night, singer Alicia Keys was dressed in a gunmetal grey lycra dress which she accessorised with grey suede open-toe shoe-boots.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Jessica Alba steps out at a Beverly Hills restaurant last night in a sheer black dress with a baggy cardigan, black tights and flats.

Source


----------



## Leza1121

Hi,

She looks lovely.


----------



## pinksugar

cute! I don't really like the black stockings with such a long dress, she reminds me of one of those babushka types with so much black.

That being said she is glowing and the dress length with the stockings is the only thing I'd change. I love that gold belt she's wearing.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I agree, It would've looked better without the stockings.


----------



## La_Mari

I really love her outfit! I don't like that jumper or whatever it is that other chick is wearing.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.

It looks like a wet suit and those shoes are ugly!!


----------



## niksaki

she looks great


----------



## niksaki

lovely


----------



## niksaki

shes too BARBIE!


----------



## niksaki

love it


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cute! I don't really like the black stockings with such a long dress, she reminds me of one of those babushka types with so much black.
Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## debbiedeb77

nay...she looks matronly


----------



## AppleRose

She always looks good. Maybe the stockings could be a little more sheer? She's cute.


----------



## AppleRose

Love this! Yay hot


----------



## AppleRose

The first pic is an Emu not an Echidna! That snake looks heavy ouch





She looks nice though


----------



## speedy

Yep, it's definitely an Emu.

She looks nice.


----------



## internetchick

Nay. Maybe it looks better in person.


----------



## internetchick

The hemline is wrong for her. It makes her legs look stumpy. I love the dress on her, but it would be better with a shorter hem line.


----------



## McRubel

Yay. But I'd take away the stockings and give her a colorful, funky purse to lighten the outfit up a bit. But I guess I'm a little biased because I adore her!


----------



## Adrienne

I really don't like this.


----------



## monniej

super hot! i love this look on her!


----------



## monniej

i'm giving jess a pass on this one.


----------



## daer0n

I dont like it either, that dress makes her look way too heavy and her legs look too stumpy.


----------



## GlossyAbby

hot


----------



## monniej

very cute! she looks so pretty!


----------



## monniej

i like the jumpsuit, but i think she could have used a belt.


----------



## monniej

no thank you. she looks like she slept in that dress.


----------



## monniej

i think she could have done without the wrap. i like the rest, though. rosanna looks good imo!


----------



## monniej

super cute! she can give me those shoes right now! lol~


----------



## monniej

i'm not crazy about all that black, but she looks good.


----------



## monniej

the dress is not working for me, but i'll take the shoes!


----------



## Adrienne

I don't really like the stockings but eitherwise cute. I guess shes really taking the "black is thinner" seriously. I alwasy see her in something black.


----------



## monniej

i love it! classy and sophisticated!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I think she looks classy.


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks old and used up


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she looks old and used up



Unfortunately I agree!


----------



## GlossyAbby

I like her hair in this pic


----------



## Adrienne

FAKE FAKE FAKE!! I like the color of the dress though lol


----------



## nanzmck

who dresses this girl?

and why is she famous?

i'm sure it cost ALOT to look that sloppy~


----------



## nanzmck

i'm sure it was comfortable to wear full pantyhose in the california weather, while being that pregnant. she looks miserable.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nay...she looks matronly


----------



## magneticheart

Nay.


----------



## magneticheart

I hate it. The shoes are awful, I'm totally against people who wear pjamas as clothes and the hair looks bad.


----------



## magneticheart

Cute


----------



## magneticheart

It's not very interesting. Very bland. So I'm saying Not.


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I liked it until I scrolled down. I don't like the pants and shoes. Yeah me too.I don't like the jeans at all.


----------



## magneticheart

Oh no a jumpsuit! *runs and hides* I've never seen a jumpsuit I've liked, I just don't like them at all.

And also what's up with her bony chest? I thought she had a peach t-shirt on and then I realised she didn't lol


----------



## Adrienne

I like this but it nots hot.


----------



## Adrienne

I'm really loving this!


----------



## magneticheart

Not!! It's very straight-jacket-like. And the shoes are awful.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. I don't think she has very good dress sense lol


----------



## magneticheart

She's got her own 'line' ?? And THAT is it? Bin liner mini skirts and old stretched 'chilling on the sofa' sweaters?


----------



## pinksugar

I like the dress but HATE the shoes. EW!


----------



## pinksugar

lol, love how all the Oz girls are like WTF, it's not hard to tell the difference between an Emu and an Echidna!

the jeans need to be just a tad shorter so you can see the shoes and she doesn't look she's tripping over her pants IMO.


----------



## MakeupByMe

I think shes freaking HOT!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!! lol But like I said B4 she could be in a trash bag &amp; I'd say Yes shes hot lol!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne

I think this is hot!! She's been looking way prettier lately. She finally admitted that she was way too heavy on the makeup and decided to tone it down!! Maybe she's finally realizing that she doesnt need to cake it on or show too much to be sexy




!!


----------



## dancer01

who is this chick? I've heard her name a few times now...what does she even do? Her name sounds like she'd be a porn star lol.

Anyway, I don't really love what she's wearing. She has nice hair though.


----------



## dancer01

She's so pretty! Not really a fan of her dress or shoes here though.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Eva Longoria Parker at 'What Happens in Vegas' premiere dressed in a brown none-too-shabby, gathered little cocktail number.

The colour of which reminds me of chocolate ice-cream in a Neopolitan. Could that be because Eva is the face of Magnum? You never know.

Source

Matchy-matchy much? LOL!


----------



## dancer01

Just ew.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Well, we've all been there, haven't we? Being helped out of a Los Angeles club by our music industry husband, that is. I know I have.

Yes, Christina Aguilera may have looked lovely and very on-trend, as they say, in her cornflower blue cardigan, T-shirt dress and cornflower blue Louboutins - but she also looked a little, erm, 'tired and emotional' as hubby Jordan Bratman helped her out of the Crow Bar (geddit?) in LA this week.

Well, she is a genie with in a bottle, you know.

Source


----------



## SimplyElegant

Even though she's really drunk she still looks good.


----------



## dancer01

Something about the waist area is bothering me, it looks so rectangular. And I'm not sure if I like the length. But other than that she looks hot, I like her.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I don't like it.


----------



## Karren

Love the shoes.... It's the pleating and how it lines up from the top part to the bottom.... just throws the look off....


----------



## Karren

Ewwwwwww


----------



## Karren

Cute!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Hmmm. hiding a baby bump are we????? She is hot, dress is not!


----------



## Karren

I have a nightie that looks just like that.... lol


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Love the piano on the dress thing....nay on the shoes with the tights for me.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ha, ha...I love the shoes and hate the dress!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

No thanks....I do love the show, and favor Lauren as well! And does she look extremely thin there to anyone else?


----------



## usersassychick0

the dress is too long, and the dress does nothing for her waist. why is it that stylists can't seem to get things right a majority of the time???


----------



## Aprill

oversized moo moo


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Rumer Willis at the Tribeca Film Festival, From Within Premiere

Comment: Fake hair is just never a good basis for an outfit. When the idea is, 'this gown will look great with my weave'--take a step back and reevaluate your priorities. This white dress makes her look like she's graduating from an all girls' prep school, not attending a premiere event in NYC. At least the guy on the bike behind her seems to be liking it though...

She's thinking: Do these extensions make me look like a young version of my sexy mom while hiding my dad's enormous chin? Yeah? Then, who cares what boring dress I'm wearing!!

Source


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I ADORE HER! She looks great.


----------



## Aprill

beautiful


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Alice Kremelberg at the Tribeca Baby Mama Premiere

Comment: We knew there'd be some funny outfits at this comedy's premiere, but this was more than we bargained for. Just because you are going to a movie called Baby Mama doesn't mean that you can channel Jamie Lynn Spears as your outfit's inspiration. Denim cut off skirt, with faux-laced cami, and folded down cowboy boots? If this is a Jamie Lynn joke, it's a hilarious one, but we're afraid it's not.

She's thinking: This outfit could probably get me Knocked Up! I could be the next Juno!

Source


----------



## Aprill

haha helll no


----------



## usersassychick0

Well.. I think its a really beautiful gown, and looks amazing on her. Plus, what woman in hollywood doesn't have hair extensions?? Is long expensive hair a crime now?


----------



## kdmakeuparts

It's pretty and all, but I like HER style better. The short hair, funky hats. She kinda' looks like a little girl playing dress up, it doesn't quite suit her. IMO!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Love that shirt!


----------



## daer0n

I think everyone has the right to wear whatever they want, if they feel like wearing a dress to a party or any even they are allowed to, doesn't mean that because you sport a certain style all the time that you have to stick with it for the rest of your life, change is good. She looks really good i think, the dress is really nice, and it gives her a nice shape.

She does have a huge chin there though it might all be the angle of her face too.


----------



## daer0n

Yikes this looks really tacky!


----------



## LilDee

Omg, that looks like the dress I wore to prom four years ago



but mine was light pink..

Anyway, I love that dress



it's cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I think this is the best I've ever seen her look...


----------



## daer0n

Yuck, that outfit is just tacky and horrible.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

In a breezy white dress and cowboy boots.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

What does this woman have against bras?


----------



## internetchick

Very pretty


----------



## ticki

i really couldn't see the outfit because her high beams were on.


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha helll no HA! I agree.


----------



## kellianne76

The dress is classy!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Madonna still managed a spring in her step as she headed out in New York in a pair of kinky thigh-high black boots.

The Queen of Pop certainly turned heads as she strutted her way into the CBS studios yesterday draped in gold chains and dramatic fur coat as she continued her promotional blitz for her new album Hard Candy.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Thandie Newton was photographed at the â€œ10th Anniversary of the The Lavender Trust at Breast Cancer Careâ€ in London last night wearing a full length black and floral dress. I love her hair and make-up and I want to like the dress, but there is just a lot going on. Iâ€™m kind of at a loss. What do you guys think of it?

Source


----------



## internetchick

She just looks gross there. She's a beautiful woman, but she is aging herself terribly with the stuff she has been choosing to wear lately.


----------



## daer0n

I fixed the image cause it wasnt showing





She looks really good!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Selita Ebanks looks stunning yet simple in a cool blue thigh length cocktail dress.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Serena Williams jazzes up her turquoise ensemble with an embellished neckline and matching shoes.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Vivica A. Fox pairs a neutral outfit with simple jewelry.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Thanks, Nury!


----------



## Karren

Love that dress!! Hate those shoes!! lol


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Blah, NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT. What's with that LONG ass chain?? :|


----------



## pinksugar

I Don't really like it. Not sure what it is. And is it just me, or are her legs a different colour from the rest of her body?


----------



## pinksugar

agree. Not. Too short and it looks like a sack


----------



## pinksugar

I'm not sure. I don't hate it, but I'm not in love with it either.


----------



## internetchick

I like it. And the color looks great on her.


----------



## internetchick

I don't like it.


----------



## pinksugar

no, not. Too much going on


----------



## pinksugar

agree - definately not. She looks like a cross between a female pimp (if there is such a thing) and a prostitute


----------



## pinksugar

I agree - the lack of bra is so distracting


----------



## pinksugar

wth is that? haha! random!


----------



## pinksugar

beautiful. Love the dress, love the hair. She looks amazing


----------



## pinksugar

I don't like it.


----------



## pinksugar

I kind of like it. It's a hard colour to wear too.


----------



## KatJ

She looks really nice. I love the dress.


----------



## KatJ

It reminds me of a sheet being draped on her.


----------



## KatJ

Her outfit confuses me a bit. The pieces are pretty cool, they just need to be seperated.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think this is one of the best pics I've seen of her; I almost didn't recognize her.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think this dress would fit a taller person better; the waistline seems to be sitting a bit too low on her and the hemline would look better if it was a bit higher.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

LOL! At least her boobies aren't sitting at her navel.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks like a cross between a female pimp (if there is such a thing) and a prostitute There is indeed. It's called "mamasan" or "madam", as in Madam Madge.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think she looks hot and the turquoise color is very striking.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think she pulls it off quite well. She looks quite sexy in this.


----------



## daer0n

Pillowcasey looking, not!


----------



## daer0n

I dont like it, looks more like a shower curtain to me.


----------



## daer0n

Pimpalicious, yeah, i don't like it, what's wrong with her lately


----------



## daer0n

Her lights were on, she needs to wear a bra, the britney style is a no no, what's with the cowboy boots, everyone wears them nowadays, yuck.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah that dress seems to be a bit too big on her, but i think for once she looks good, cause i dont like her.


----------



## dixiewolf

She looks nice. I like the guy on the bike, lol.


----------



## daer0n

The lighting makes her legs look darker than the rest of her body, i dont think she looks too bad though.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

It's kind of boring, but she looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

She looks so pretty!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Not, I hate the color, and it's very unflattering to her figure.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I don't really like the coat, there are too many layered chains. I really love the thigh high boots though.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The boots are ugly, and a bra would have helped her immensely.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Nay, it doesn't looks right on her.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I think she looks nice, the color looks good on her. I think the shoes are too matchy though.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Hate it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Not good !*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*It is not good !*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*[/bGoldie has lost whatever fashion sense she ever had ! Braless eeeeewwwwwwwwww !]*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea she needs to wear a bra.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

* I love the boots, but the entire look is just tacky *


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like the boots but I dont like the gold chains shes got around her neck.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm gonna go with not.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Nay for me.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*It is not a good look for her*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Ive seen her lookin better.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Not likin it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*The sour expression on her face spoils the entire look for me. Sorry*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think she looks pretty in that.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Nope !


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't really care much for it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. Thats bad.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*It doesn't do a ( positive ) thing for her*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I dont think it looks good but yet again I don't think it looks bad.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't like it *


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Don't like the dress or the shoes on her.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Alicia looks fabulous IMHO*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*OMG horrible *


----------



## Ricci

Yuk .. what she thinking?


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I wish that she had worn something that showed more leg.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She is not hot *


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*No to the dress*


----------



## debbiedeb77

not


----------



## niksaki

baaaaad choice


----------



## niksaki

she looks beautiful


----------



## Bec688

Eh it's ok, perhaps if the dress was a different colour I'd like it.


----------



## Bec688

Urgh, yuck!


----------



## bCreative

I think she looks pretty good. Sometimes simple is better.


----------



## niksaki

cute


----------



## niksaki

omg she is soooooo beautiful its not even funny! but not that dress!


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this is the best I've ever seen her look... as above


----------



## niksaki

gorgeous colour but the style is so not for her or anyone else for that matter lol


----------



## AngelaGM

I think she looks beautiful!


----------



## niksaki

she looks good for a drunk woman lol


----------



## niksaki

she has awesome hair love the boots but everything else ....nay


----------



## niksaki

still love her lol


----------



## AngelaGM

I love Goldie as well but I am not loving that style!


----------



## AngelaGM

She is aging poorly but I love those boots!


----------



## AngelaGM

I wish I could look that good while intoxicated!


----------



## AngelaGM

I really like that look!


----------



## AngelaGM

She is a carbon copy of her mother. I like her natural short hair better though.


----------



## magneticheart

Not, it's far too busy.


----------



## magneticheart

Nay. The dress/shirt thing is weirdly shaped and the cardigan looks strange with it.


----------



## AngelaGM

Ewwww....


----------



## magneticheart

I think she's gorgeous but she just doesn't do herself any favours with the clothes she wears. The coat is too puffy and looks like it's taking over her body, imo the boots end too high up and also under all those chains her bra is showing. Not a good look lol


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not, I hate the color, and it's very unflattering to her figure. I totally agree.


----------



## magneticheart

I love this! That dress is gorgeous! Her hair is pretty too but I kind of like her short hair better


----------



## Adrienne

Not really workin for her.


----------



## ticki

aw, her poor boobs look like they're being crushed.


----------



## Adrienne

I'm really liking this. I think she actually looks quite lovely but shes definitely drawing attention to the unfortunate inheritance.


----------



## ticki

she doing a music premiere in the LBC or something? get yo ass a weave and go on flavor of love!


----------



## Adrienne

NOT. Her boobs are don't even fit the top and her dress looks like a curtain


----------



## ticki

she looks great!


----------



## Adrienne

I'm all for not dressing like a grandma when you get older but this would look just as stupid on a twenty year old.


----------



## ticki

trying to send me to rehab...


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Showing off a new, shorter haircut, Liv Tyler chatted with the crew while taking a break from filming a Nintendo commercial in the West Village.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

I embedded the picture for you





I think she looks hot! she's always so well turned out and beautiful


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Julianne Moore strolled Manhattan in a simple yet chic shirtdress and platform wedges. The actress contrasted the rich color of the dress with a bright white handbag.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

After a week of premieres, Monaghan attended the Free Arts N.Y.C. art and photography auction at in New York. The Made of Honor actress added edge to her Erin Fetherston bubble dress with Guiseppe Zanotti gladiator booties and a necklace from Subversive Jewelry.

Source


----------



## speedy

Hmm, I'm not sure about this one. She's a pretty girl, but I think the necklace is a bit too much.


----------



## AngelaGM

I really love that shade on her!


----------



## AngelaGM

She is beautiful! But I am not liking that style!


----------



## Bec688

I love the colour, though I'm not sure about the actual outfit.


----------



## Bec688

Eh can't say I like it.


----------



## msmegz

She's gorgeous, but not liking this at all..


----------



## msmegz

Yuck to it all. Hate the outfit, don't like her very much either!


----------



## pinksugar

I love her. She has beautiful skin.

I really don't like black shoes, purple dress and white bag though. I prefer at least one element to match another.

Also, I don't like those shoes


----------



## pinksugar

I don't like any of it. And I hate those shoes. Ugh.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very unattractive*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She looks good*


----------



## Kokane

I agree! she's so pretty


----------



## vanilla_sky

I like long hair better. this one is nice, but makes her look more average, next door.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I love how "real" she looks. And very pretty. I love Liv, partly because I love her Dad, and she is one of my girl crushes


----------



## dancer01

I like it.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I think it's hard for anyone to look hot when they're falling down drunk. lol. But I do like the color of her sweater.


----------



## niksaki

i just think shes gorgoeus


----------



## Karren

GReat color!! And the dress isn't too bad either


----------



## Karren

She looks a lot like her brother Robert..... I mean Alexis.... hahahaha


----------



## Karren

The photo disappeared.... but she always looks hot!!!


----------



## Karren

Hot!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Not so much for me!


----------



## Karren

Not!! Though i do love those boots!!


----------



## Karren

I like it myself!!


----------



## Karren

Holy crap!!! That's ugly!!


----------



## Karren

Very pretty


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT and I can't stand those shoes. :|


----------



## Karren

I like it....


----------



## Karren

the look.... NOT... but she's cool!!!


----------



## Karren

Hell no!!!


----------



## Karren

That outfit just looks wrong on her... or just wrong period!! lol


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah I can't see the picture either.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ew! Nay.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nayyyy.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I think she's pretty ugly....but i LOVE the dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## dixiewolf

It looks like she stuck post-it notes on it


----------



## Aprill

burn those damn boots


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks like she stuck post-it notes on it exactly


----------



## Aprill

pretty potato head


----------



## Aprill

pic embedded for ya


----------



## michal_cohen

she look older with those clothes


----------



## Bec688

She looks nice, though I'm not a fan of the outfit.


----------



## Bec688

She looks fabulous, that dress is gorgeous, her hair looks lovely too.


----------



## Bec688

Don't like it, the raggy bits annoy me.


----------



## Bec688

hello headlights. If she had on a bra, it would look so much better.


----------



## Bec688

Not a good outfit.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Fergie's "sporty-meets-ladylike" style gets us in the mood for spring with a cropped jacket and shorts.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Fergie is hot wearing that outfit IMHO *


----------



## pinksugar

I merged this with the original hot or not thread


----------



## dancer01

I really like that dress. Hot!


----------



## daer0n

I always thought she was so pretty, not so much anymore though.

She just looks ok here.


----------



## Anthea

I think she looks pretty plain there.


----------



## daer0n

Not, too blah IMO.


----------



## speedy

I don't like it at all.


----------



## speedy

Yuk!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Demi Moore was out and about in New York yesterday. In the West Village, to be precise - where she was snapped on her way to the Donna Karan Family Day, which she was hosting.

Now, I'll be honest and tell you that I haven't got a clue what happens at the Donna Karan Family Day - although presumably it involves families other than Donna Karan's own.

Either way, Demi looked as fabulous as always, in a black belted mac, big shades (natch), black boots and turned-up jeans. Yes, turned-up jeans are back, ladies! Well, in Demi's world, at least...

Source


----------



## Kokane

even now at her age she looks amazing! she can wear anything and look hot!


----------



## GlossyAbby

i like her shoes and cardigan


----------



## Sirvinya

If it was a little more fitted it'd look fabulous.


----------



## Sirvinya

I think she's one of those naturally very beautiful women.

But, the colour of the coat washes her out a bit.


----------



## GlossyAbby

I despise one piece jumpsuits unles ur going sky diving


----------



## GlossyAbby

this pic ages her


----------



## internetchick

I don't think this flatters her body.


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she's one of those naturally very beautiful women.
But, the colour of the coat washes her out a bit.

I agree.


----------



## GeeCee

Timeless classic.


----------



## GeeCee

She looks good but the jumpsuit - no.


----------



## GeeCee

I don't like the jacket or purse but she looks great.


----------



## GeeCee

It looks good on her.


----------



## GeeCee

This one is a no brainer.


----------



## GeeCee

Maybe she needs a bigger size in that one?


----------



## GeeCee

Yep, too busy.


----------



## monniej

h*ll to the naw!


----------



## GeeCee

Not.


----------



## monniej

no thank you.


----------



## monniej

no, no no!


----------



## GeeCee

Is that the new frumpy pregnant look?


----------



## Adrienne

wtf LOL!


----------



## monniej

very cute! i love this look on her - minus the handbag.


----------



## Adrienne

I don't think it looks good but i do love her hair and makeup. She's so pretty.


----------



## GeeCee

She's got more chain link than a ball field.


----------



## Adrienne

fugly shoes and that necklace makes this way over the top


----------



## monniej

no thanks


----------



## monniej

nothing much going on there.


----------



## GeeCee

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And is it just me, or are her legs a different colour from the rest of her body? Yes they are, and that ruins it, otherwise I think it might work. Remove the necklace though.


----------



## GeeCee

I like it but not the shoes.


----------



## GeeCee

It's not too bad.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this pic ages her i agree. she's look much older than she should in this pic.


----------



## monniej

pretty dress, but she looks like she want's to punch someone out! lol~


----------



## monniej

a very good look for vivica! i like it!

i think the camera angle is the problem with the lighting on her legs.


----------



## monniej

she looks cute, but i resembles a "nightee" to me.


----------



## Darla

i don't think i saw anyone mention How old is she?


----------



## monniej

i think this could be a bit longer and more fitted. great color, though.


----------



## monniej

train wreck!


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What does this woman have against bras? shaundra, you took the words right out of my mouth! lol~


----------



## GeeCee

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's got her own 'line' ?? And THAT is it? Bin liner mini skirts and *old stretched 'chilling on the sofa' sweaters*? Lmao! That is too funny.


----------



## GeeCee

It's not too bad.


----------



## monniej

too baggy! hot shoes, though!


----------



## Adrienne

I really like this. Its so simple and she looks so pretty


----------



## Adrienne

Not!


----------



## GeeCee

The pants are very unflattering on her.


----------



## monniej

doesn't really work for me!


----------



## GeeCee

Who died?


----------



## Adrienne

I love the color but that's about it.


----------



## Adrienne

i can't see it.


----------



## GeeCee

No, no no! She's so pretty she could've done better with something else.


----------



## GeeCee

Nay.


----------



## GeeCee

Hot.


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What does this woman have against bras? I know!!


----------



## GeeCee

It could've been hot. She's got some serious skin spillage up to her collar bone. It looks funny.


----------



## Adrienne

Love it!! Its so elegant


----------



## GeeCee

Looks like a nightgown from the 50's.


----------



## jessiej78

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it except for the buckle or whatever the hell you want to call it. lol Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Adrienne

I like the dress but somehow she makes anything she wears look tacky. Although this is a big improvement for her.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I always thought she was so pretty, not so much anymore though.She just looks ok here.

Yeah, that's how i feel.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It'd be better if she was wearing actual jeans instead of capris? lol


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*It's OK *


----------



## Adrienne

She looks so plain


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Where is her stylist. I realize she was just running from the studio but still, a nighty with pink bra straps?

If she'd just wore the dress straps the way they are supposed to (you can tell she pulled them off her shoulders on purpose) it would have looked way less trashy!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

She looks like an average woman about town, I like it. YAY!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I am Ok on this one like the top and shoes, kinda over leggings.

I love that she dresses approprite to be hanging with her kids!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ditto on all things said: No high beams, no boots.....NAY!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ya, it just looks weird to me ????


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay. But I'd take away the stockings and give her a colorful, funky purse to lighten the outfit up a bit. But I guess I'm a little biased because I adore her!




I totally agree!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

For a second I thought that was my Mom.....circa 1978!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I Love This!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Maybe the cut isn't great, but I do love this color on her.


----------



## GlossyAbby

cute but could she not afford a strapless bra?


----------



## jodie wexler

I say nay. She could of worn a more supportive bra.

Jodie


----------



## kdmakeuparts

OMG~I love it.

It's just so ver the top, only Madonna could pull it off!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Jeans: NAY

Everything else: YAY


----------



## monniej

it's on the hoochie borderline for me. too short and too thin.


----------



## monniej

she looks like she's wearing her mother's dress to me. kind of dowdy for her.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I lover her, but not really fellin' this outfit.


----------



## daer0n

She looks ok.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It'd be better if she was wearing actual jeans instead of capris? lol I agree


----------



## bCreative

I don't like it all together


----------



## bCreative

don't like this at all


----------



## bCreative

umm.....i'm kind of undecided about this one


----------



## bCreative

this is good for her...but it looks like she's wearing pjs


----------



## bCreative

i don't like her shirt or shoes but everything else looks hot


----------



## daer0n

Uhm, no, not hot, at least not for me. Doesnt look TOO bad on her cause we already know she's got a funky style. The hoodie makes me think of bib attached to hoodie



Would work if she spilled some food over her chest, nice and stylish looking bib...yeah


----------



## Adrienne

It looks cute in the first pic but i think thats bc you can't tell how detached the hoodie is. On the second one you can tell how bad it really is by the shadow


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## Darla

hahahahah


----------



## bCreative

not


----------



## StereoXGirl

hahahaha!


----------



## magneticheart

What? Why would you wear that? lol


----------



## dixiewolf

I like the shirt, but those jeans are all kinds of eww.


----------



## dancer01

Not hot! She looks stupid.


----------



## niksaki

not hot but her makeup is!


----------



## prettylynn

I dont think it looks too bad. I dont like the high wasted jeans and Im glad that they arent a big trend although Ive seen some but not a lot in the stores. I think the shirt is cute but I dont like the tucked in look.


----------



## niksaki

she looks hot but her clothes not so


----------



## McRubel

no no no no no no no


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Lol!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I like the dress on her, but yes the hoodie/bib needs to go.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Paris Hilton, her sister Nicky and her mother Kathy all turned up to the 15th Annual Race to Erase MS event in LA on Friday night.

And while Nicky kept things a little more conservative (see next post), Paris wore a frankly slightly bonkers psychedelic number, with a satin blue fake undergarment. Why, even her hairstyle was slightly bonkers.

Paris Hilton. She's slightly bonkers. But hey, don't just take my word for it - even the guy from Buffy and the Gold Blend ad agrees.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Nicky kept things Terribly Conservative (a bit like an American Boris Johnson) with a gorgeous Little Black Dress, a gorgeous clutch bag and a gorgeous pair of Christian Louboutins.

Mind you, if you look closely, you'll see that this conservative LBD of hers had Elements Of Black Lace*, and that she was also sporting black toe and nail varnish. See, she's not that fuddy-duddy really, folks!

Source


----------



## daer0n

LOL what a mess of a dress!


----------



## daer0n

That dress makes her look sorta old, from the neck up she looks good, neck down, not so much, not hot.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I couldn't resist posting this. Gotta love these ladies!





Source


----------



## Bec688

They're all fabulous singers, I think Patti looks the nicest out of the lot, though I'm not really a fan of that jacket she is wearing.


----------



## Bec688

I dunno, not too sure on this one.


----------



## Bec688

That is an ugly dress, it's all over the shop. Don't like it.


----------



## Bec688

Grose! She has apalling fashion sense.


----------



## HiGHLYFE

I don't like the clothes too much, but I hope I age as gracefully as they have.


----------



## Bec688

Things were looking ok til I scrolled down and saw that the jeans weren't full length. Not really a great look.


----------



## glamourgrl

She is beautiful and usually looks great....but not so much in this pic. I agree, from the waist down the outfit is bad.


----------



## pinksugar

I like their makeup but not their clothing


----------



## pinksugar

I don't mind it.


----------



## pinksugar

I do like the shoes. But that's it


----------



## pinksugar

omg no! so ugly!


----------



## ivette

not


----------



## pinksugar

I agree with Bec, those pants are too short. Otherwise it'd look better


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Kylie Minogue was made a knight in the Order of Arts and Letters for her "contribution to the enrichment of French culture" in a ceremony in Paris today.

She was dressed in a black frock and black peep toe heels.

Source


----------



## Bec688

That is a really unflattering photo of Kylie. I just saw her in this outfit on the tv and she looked fabulous, she has incredible legs!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Katie Holmes at the Costume Institute Gala on May 5, 2008 in a red strapless gown, gold accessories and blue heels.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Christina Ricci at the Costume Institute Gala on May 5, 2008 in a pink and red gown.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

it's not a flattering picture at all. The dress seems on the large side for her.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Liv Tyler attended the Costume Institute Gala on May 5, 2008 in a sleeveless, one-shouldered black gown.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

J. Lo in a blue one-shouldered gown at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## McRubel

Nay. And she looks high or something


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Michelle Trachtenberg in a one-shouldered black top and gold skirt with a braided blue and gold belt.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Mischa Barton at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## McRubel

Patti Labelle is so pretty!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Posh and Becks at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## McRubel

Her hair color is kinda weird looking


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Beyonce at the Costume Institute Gala in a strapless pale peach-colored gown.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Thandie Newton at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

It looks like it should be more for the bedroom than the red carpet, to be honest.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Kristin Davis at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

It doesn't really seem to fit her quite right...?


----------



## StereoXGirl

The top is nice, but the bottom part puffs out too much. It makes her look bigger than she is.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Naomi Watts in a pleated white halter-neck gown and shawl at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

I actually think that's a really pretty color!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Woah. Too much bronzer...


----------



## StereoXGirl

Their makeup is gorgeous! But their clothes are kind of plain...


----------



## StereoXGirl

LOL! For some reason, the star in the middle cracks me up!

It's like she's saying "Hello...I'm a star!!!" lol!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Diane Kruger in a shirred, fitted silver mini dress and hot pink open-toe stilettoes.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's like three dresses in one! lol!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Ivanka Trump in a flowing white gown at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

The dress is a little short, but she's gorgeous!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Claudia Schiffer poses with Valentino in a one-shouldered, ruffled pale icy mint gown.

Source


----------



## StereoXGirl

Wow, those are some serious boobies! I don't think she could ever look bad, though...


----------



## StereoXGirl

Is it weird that I like that dress?


----------



## StereoXGirl

OMG...the top is slightly see-through! lol!

I'm not really sure why she thought that belt would be a good idea either...


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Julia Roberts poses with Giorgio Armani in a glittery, figure-skimming cowl-necked silver gown.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I really like it *


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Claire Danes in a sleek black square-necked, long-sleeved figure-hugging gown with cut-outs at the shoulders and back.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Its nice, but I wouldn't wear it*


----------



## CheerBear

beautiful...


----------



## daer0n

Her bewbs are distracting, but the dress looks good on her.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Ivanka is not my type, but she looks nice*


----------



## daer0n

It looks good on her


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Rachel Bilson in a severe long-sleeved, high-necked black gown.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Her gams are what drew my attention, the out fit so - so !


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*It does nothing for me*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Eva in a shiny pink silk knee-length dress with a pair of peep-toe heels and her hair pulled back.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Its OK, but no cigar*


----------



## Bec688

Ohhh no.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Not hot.


----------



## daer0n

I finally found someone that is flatter chested than me 

I dont like it on her, she looks like she is going to a funeral.


----------



## daer0n

Yyyyyuck!!!


----------



## Bec688

The outfit is a bit all over the shop, the shoes are kinda cute though.


----------



## daer0n

i like it, she looks really pretty and classy


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*The dress is nice, but her face &amp; figure need much improvement IMHO.*


----------



## Bec688

She looks like a barbie lol I kinda like it, though I would never wear it.


----------



## Bec688

She looks beautiful, I never realised she had such big boobs!


----------



## Bec688

I think it looks terrible, not a very flattering dress.


----------



## daer0n

Shoes are cute, but they just DONT go with that dress at all.

not hot.


----------



## Bec688

I don't like it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I think that her outfit is very attractive &amp; she is hot.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Tori Spelling was spotted leaving the Le Petit Hotel in West Hollywood after filming her baby shower. She was dressed in a white and red floral print spaghetti strap dress, along with a pair of 4” platform sandals to give her a little extra boost.

Source


----------



## Bec688

I actually don't mind it, she looks lovely.


----------



## Aprill

wtf is that


----------



## daer0n

hahaha gross!


----------



## daer0n

bah, this look is so boring.

NAY!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*The clothes are a very big let down for me.*


----------



## Bec688

She looks really old in this pic. Not loving their outfits.


----------



## daer0n

she could have looked good, but that star in the middle of the dress, is a big wtf? could be hot without the star, maybe ill photoshop it off





not hot.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*The bronzer is ok, she is very sexy with great legs. I don't rate men.*


----------



## daer0n

Yuckness, she is so ugly, so hard to look at.

Not hot, no.


----------



## Aprill

Is that Posh or a starving Vanessa Williams


----------



## Bec688

Its ok, it's a nice colour, but I don't actually like the dress, it's not quite fitted enough.


----------



## daer0n

She needs to dye her hair in a different color, that color looks really bad on her.

i don't particularly like the dress on her, but its not bad.

She is just not hot.


----------



## Aprill

not flattering


----------



## beaglette

I've just never thought she was attractive, ever. But I do like her outfit






Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Aprill

burn that damn star


----------



## Bec688

I agree Shaundra. I like the top half, it's really pretty. This outfit reminds me of one of those toilet roll dolls.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is that Posh or a starving Vanessa Williams None, its a cloths hanger with a dress on


----------



## Aprill

Classic Original divas always hot!


----------



## Bec688

That is hideous.


----------



## Aprill

no!


----------



## Aprill

beautiful


----------



## daer0n

She is ugly, ugly, UG-LY.

The dress looks good without her in it


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Beyonce is always hot !



Beyonce Welch - The Gay Bellydancer



*


----------



## Bec688

Beautiful! She always looks stunning.


----------



## Aprill

Wait was this for a gala or a street corner?


----------



## daer0n

She is very pretty but that dress, wtf?


----------



## Bec688

There's too much going on with this dress, I don't like it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Angelina Jolie at the beach in the South of France in a sleeveless color-blocked maxi dress.

Source


----------



## Bec688

There's that vacant stare of hers again, hello I've been brainwashed.

The dress is hideous and the blue shoes look like elf shoes.


----------



## Aprill

She's pregnant so she gets a tacky pass


----------



## daer0n

No belt, different shoes, could have been hot, NOPE.


----------



## daer0n

She looks pretty, she is a full figure girl now i see.

she still looks really pretty


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I have seen her better.*


----------



## Bec688

Omg, what has happened to her!? She looks emaciated! That dress is truly ugly.


----------



## internetchick

Awful.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*IMHO she looks sad. The shoes don't go with her dress.*


----------



## internetchick

No, and I don't care for the long bangs.


----------



## internetchick

Don't care for it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

MK wore a gold sequined gown with Christian Louboutin heels.

Source


----------



## internetchick

I don't like it.


----------



## internetchick

Wow! Love it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Jennifer is hotness. She looks so cool.lol*


----------



## internetchick

no no no


----------



## shyiskrazy2

She looks haggard and sick.


----------



## daer0n

LMAO @ emaciated Rebeca!





she has a nice pettite figure, but this look is NOT hot! NAY!


----------



## internetchick

All I see is David.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She has fabulous legs.*


----------



## daer0n

I dont understand that outfit, would be the last thing i would wear in a place like that, were you can see its an uneven stoney path.

Nay!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Sexy*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She looks hideous IMHO.*


----------



## daer0n

What is with the superman color combo LOL!

ugly!!

she has a disoriented look in her face, and her eyemakeup looks more like she's been punched in the face lol

nayers!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*A thousand times NO.*


----------



## daer0n

The color suits her really well, the makeup and the hair look really good, but the design of the dress isnt something to die for at all. Nay on the dress.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't care for it.*


----------



## daer0n

LMAO!

i see dead people....


----------



## vanilla_sky

just because you are far pregnant, does not mean you HAVE to wear a tent.


----------



## vanilla_sky

i would never wear it, but she pulls it off.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I kinda like it.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Bad in every way*


----------



## daer0n

Nah, too plain looking


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She looks horrible.*


----------



## daer0n

Nay!

has she gained weight too? i remember her being waay too skinny.


----------



## dixiewolf

I wonder where Mischa shops for all her atrocious clothes, so I know to never go there


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*No.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Yeah - That eye makeup is awful.*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. What the hell was she thinkin? I don't like anything shes wearing.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. Def not likin that. She looks old in that pic.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Ok seriously who the hell dresses like that? Oh how I hate how she dresses.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea Im really not likin that what so ever.


----------



## beaglette

She has that Scientology Stare down really, really well- it's quite scary actually



It's all that niacin and hours in the sauna for her purification regimen.

Seriously, it seems that those studying Scientology to get up the bridge to Clear all have that blank, fuzzy stare. Once they hit "Clear" and realize their entire "religion" is based on space aliens and a galactic overlord named Xenu, they turn white, their eyes are wide opened and they have that look that says "I can't believe I just spent a MILLION DOLLARS on this!"

Anyway, bless her heart, I hope she gets a clue soon.

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think she'd be the only person to pull that look off.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't really care much for it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I actually like it. I really like her shoes.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea I agree. Just because your pregnant, doesn't mean you have to dress like that.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Christina Ricci continued her press tour for Speed Racer, landing at the film's Tribeca Film Festival premiere in a frilly keyhole dress by Balmain and Manolo Blahniks. Her pastel B. Romanek clutch added a splash of color.

Source


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like that on her.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea thats a big no for me.


----------



## daer0n

She looks good, i dont like the clutch that she wears with this outfit, doesnt go with it at all, the shoes are nice, i like them


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think she looks good.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea I'm not likin that.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Don't like.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't really care much for it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't really know what to think bout this one.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think she looks really classy in this dress. I think it looks good on her.


----------



## _becca_

love it


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I could care less about this look.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like the color of the dress and thats about it.


----------



## _becca_

I like the way its fitted.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

This dress is AMAZING. It's certainly a bold choice but Kimora is totally working it. We could stare at those colors and patterns all night long.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

she looks soooo old.

I think his outfit is a little boring and definitely could do with a shave IMO





(its hot stubble but not event-appropriate)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Classic Original divas always hot! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## pinksugar

holy cow that is certainly very out there!

I agree that she's working it, she looks gorgeous, although, can you imagine me in it? EW!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Dita rarely makes a flub on the red carpet and tonight was no exception. She's an expert at old school glamor!

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Canary yellow is such a hot color right now but it's not easy to wear. Molly pulls it off. The long dress is perfect for her tall stature.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

wow! another bold/random choice, but she pulls it off. Very pretty


----------



## pinksugar

I love that on her. She looks beautiful. Her makeup and hair is stunning!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Hot.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

We're so happy to see cute little Emmy go for a more grown up look. The long curls look sweet and pretty with the dress as well.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Normally we hate dresses of this strange length but Eva is one of the few and the proud who can make it work. The iridescent fabric is beautiful. After Eva's stint in rehab, it's good to have her back on the red carpet.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Sea foam green is so dreamy. One shoulder dresses are hot. The different layers of material make things interesting. Camilla gets an A+ from us for this beautiful look.

Source


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I think she'd be the only person that could pull that off. It looks good on her though.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

She's got good genes on her side, plus we like the glam hair and the random tassel accessory. But we're not crazy about velvet as an evening gown material.

Source


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

That doesnt look all that bad on her.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Hot! Venus has finally figured out how to dress to flatter her figure. This dress is sexy and feminine without being too cutesy for one of the world's greatest female athletes.

Source


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm not feelin that outfit or the hair.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm not likin it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Iman is one of the greatest supermodels to ever walk this Earth. And coming in 20 years later, she's still got it!

Source


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like her hair but I'm not sure whats goin on with the dress.


----------



## Bec688

Ooohh I really like that dress, very pretty!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I really like the color of that dress.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I must say that I really like that dress.


----------



## Bec688

She looks incredible, her skin is just glowing, gorgeous.


----------



## Bec688

Very pretty! It reminds me of a dress for ballroom dancing.


----------



## Bec688

I think it's a dress only she could pull off! She looks great.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like everything on her and her hair.


----------



## KatJ

I dont like it. I thought it was gorgeous, until I saw the fur/feather part.


----------



## KatJ

Cute dress! She looks good.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont like it. I thought it was gorgeous, until I saw the fur/feather part. I agree. I liked it until I went all the way down and say the feather part.


----------



## daer0n

She always looks hot


----------



## daer0n

I really like this one! She looks awesome!


----------



## Bec688

She looks so ragged. I've never found her attractive, she doesn't look good.


----------



## daer0n

Very pretty!!


----------



## daer0n

She looks very good in that dress, and that color makes great contrast with her skin


----------



## daer0n

For ONCE i think she looks good!


----------



## daer0n

Not liking this one at all.


----------



## Bec688

She looks nice, her clutch doesn't go though.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Is it just me or does that not look like Naomi Watts?


----------



## Bec688

Now that's a disaster.


----------



## daer0n

Nope, not hot.


----------



## daer0n

I dont like it :/


----------



## daer0n

omg no!


----------



## pinksugar

hot! I'd like there to be TWO shoulders in the dress though. I really like this hairstyle on her


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very nice indeed, but that clutch purse has got to go.*


----------



## pinksugar

I like the dress, but I'm not massively hot on the colour to be honest


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*No is right.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Almost hot, if it were in another color.*


----------



## pinksugar

I didn't know she'd been in rehab!

The shoes are the stumbling block for me. Pretty dress (although weird hemline being all up and down like that!) nice hair, and then clunky ugly shoes.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*The hair is bad, and I would like the dress better if it were slit.*


----------



## pinksugar

would have looked better in silk or satin. Also wtf is that fuzzy fluffy feathery thing hanging down?


----------



## pinksugar

dear lord, NO!

does not flatter her figure at all!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Its OK *


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't like the hair or the dress.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I like it.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

We saw this dress once on Kate Hudson already this year. It didn't work on her, and it doesn't on Amber either.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very nice.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

We get the feeling that this dress could have been great if the length was right, but unfortunately it hits awkwardly at the ankles, cuts her off and makes her look shorter than she really is. Plus, what's up with the hair?

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Ahhh, we can almost see Jennifer Connolly's nether regions. The slit is too much. Plus the dress looks like a tuxedo and she's wearing way too much jewelry. With only the necklace she might have been okay, but add two heavy bracelets into the mix and it gets overwhelming.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

This dress seems to overwhelm her tiny frame. Plus, when we looked at that train, the first thing that jumped to mind was giant lettuce leaves. That can't be a good sign.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

We think it's the headband that throws off this look. It just adds a farm girl charm to the whole thing, and we're pretty sure that's not what Amanda was going for.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very hot, but there is something about her makeup that I don't care for.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The bangs and the blond are just not doing it for us, nor is that dress. It's a bit on the frumpy side for Miss M.J. Blige.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*That train ruins it for me.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

It's reminiscent of Penelope Cruz' dress for the Oscars but Ziyi makes it her own. And we're a sucker for how the black dress brings out her dark eyes.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*A total disaster, especially the hair OMG*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Kate Bosworth ROCKED our world in this delicate, intricate and eye grabbing dress. The patterns and colors look like a work of art on the starlette.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*OMG - I can't believe my eyes. Its awful.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Umm, let's just say we were waaaaay too scared to put her on our worst dressed list. So here she is -- end of story.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Janet, Miss Jackson if you're nasty, looked so beautiful! The neckline of the dress makes her look more broad shouldered than she really is. That was the one thing stopping us from putting her on the best dressed list.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

On some women a dress of that color would look cheap, but not Melania. She's high class arm candy for one of the richest man in the world!

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*A gorgeous lady. I like it.*


----------



## ColdDayInHell

You just know what she's thinking. "Now THIS is how you do an LBD, young 'uns."

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

We almost put her on the best dressed list but then we decided that the look is just too easy. Hil looks awesome, but she didn't take any risks.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Elegant, and Dita is always hot &amp; sexy. *


----------



## ColdDayInHell

We love the details in the beading of Helena's dress, but again, that awkward length isn't our favorite.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

So much material makes us see baby bumps where there aren't but at least this black gown isn't boring. We love seeing Fergie Ferg all vamped up.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.styledash.com/media/2008/05/80998101-1.jpg
We love the details in the beading of Helena's dress, but again, that awkward length isn't our favorite.

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She looks nice, but I would have preffered her with longer hair.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't care for her short hair.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*OK, but not hot.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I'll give her an 8 out of a possible 10.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Not a good look.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*She belongs on the worst dressed list IMHO.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*It looks slutty to me, sorry.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I would kill for that dress. She is gorgeous.*


----------



## SewAmazing

Why do they both look like they have comb overs going in the same direction?


----------



## puncturedskirt

Geeee. That pattern is WAYY too much and those shoes are ugly. NOT hot.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Gross!.Not!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Pretty BLAH to me and it looks like her hair is pulled back too tight. :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

I think I'd like the dress more if it was a different color. I like the color, just not on that dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's not BAD, but I don't like it either.. So NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I really like the style but I don't like the pattern.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ick, Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT. Her face looks swollen too.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Ms Mary is not attractive as a blonde IMHO, that ruins the entire outfit for me. *


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's alright.


----------



## puncturedskirt

haha. NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Gross....Not hot.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It would look better if that strap wasn't there.


----------



## puncturedskirt

LOVE the color.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ack.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Maybe if it was longer.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Hot.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very sexy, hot - yes very.*


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like it.. :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

She looks very pretty and I love the color of the dress but it just looks weird to me, like there's wires underneath the one side or something?.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not


----------



## puncturedskirt

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dear lord, NO!
does not flatter her figure at all!

haha, I agree!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Love the color, not the dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Oh..Wow... NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Eek


----------



## puncturedskirt

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She is ugly, ugly, UG-LY.The dress looks good without her in it 

lmao.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wait was this for a gala or a street corner? haha..


----------



## puncturedskirt

She is so pretty. I don't really like the dress but it looks good on her.


----------



## puncturedskirt

The color is pretty...but that's about it.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Don't like it.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Like the color but I dont like the dress at all.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Wow is that ugly or WHAT....*NAY!!*


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Eeeee, I hate it!.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Wow, That's really ugly.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Awful, NAY.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

First off, we'd like to offer our congratulations to the newly engaged ScarJo. But a tutu bottom with lingerie that shouldn't be worn out of the house on top, is not the way to celebrate. And the nude color -- it's just not sexy!

Source


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't dislike it, but I am not crazy about it either.*


----------



## niksaki

i think its the sweetest and cutest dress


----------



## niksaki

dont like it but she looks pretty


----------



## niksaki

aawwww kyles!


----------



## niksaki

she looks like she has red eyeshadow all over and around her eyes..??


----------



## niksaki

THAT IS UGLY! (the dress i mean)


----------



## niksaki

nice colour dress but dont like the style


----------



## niksaki

naaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## niksaki

nah


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks pretty, she is a full figure girl now i see.she still looks really pretty





is she? she looks really thin to me still..


----------



## niksaki

love it although could be a little more fitted in some areas..


----------



## niksaki

lovely although his not lol


----------



## niksaki

noice


----------



## niksaki

shes not that attractive ....


----------



## niksaki

she always looks classy but here she looks strange and old..


----------



## niksaki

Not


----------



## niksaki

lovely


----------



## niksaki

love it


----------



## niksaki

thats the worst i have seen her


----------



## niksaki

gorgeous


----------



## niksaki

love it


----------



## niksaki

love the dress


----------



## niksaki

ew


----------



## niksaki

pretty


----------



## niksaki

nay


----------



## niksaki

nice dress


----------



## niksaki

good colour choice for her


----------



## niksaki

love the dress


----------



## glamourgrl

I love that deep purple for her tanned skin, but the dress is overwhelming for such a petite frame.


----------



## glamourgrl

Not liking this dress either, sorry not!


----------



## glamourgrl

The dress is kinda simple but Julia is elegant and she makes it work.


----------



## glamourgrl

She always had an annoying face to me...but I can't say she's ugly but she's not pretty either.


----------



## glamourgrl

This dress is sooo ugly! Not even Angelina Jolie could make this frock look good.


----------



## glamourgrl

I agree, the dress needs to be fitted. One wrong move and she might spill out from the top.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think she would have been better off developing her own style rather than re-hashing the hackneyed Marilyn Monroe look. And I think her face looks like it's been over-botoxed. Not good.


----------



## glamourgrl

The color is nice but not the dress.


----------



## pinksugar

kind of looks like underwear


----------



## glamourgrl

She's classy, but the dress isn't working.


----------



## pinksugar

I can't decide


----------



## pinksugar

it's her hair that's getting to me the most


----------



## glamourgrl

Looks like if a 5 year old raided her mother's closet on Valentine's Day. Yuck!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Elegant but a bit too understated, I think.


----------



## glamourgrl

OMG, her makeup is hideous, I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## glamourgrl

Ugly dress, but I love the peep toes.


----------



## mac-whore

i love her but, the dress.. no no.


----------



## glamourgrl

Hhhmmm, I gotta say i kinda like it....it's cute.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Hot! I think she makes a bold statement in that dress and it suits her flamboyant personality.


----------



## glamourgrl

No No No, it's hideous.


----------



## glamourgrl

She pulls off this dress really well.


----------



## glamourgrl

I like it.


----------



## Bec688

That is horendous, perhaps it wouldn't look so bad if that giant bow wasn't on the back.


----------



## Bec688

It's kinda cute.


----------



## Bec688

I'm not sure on this one.


----------



## Bec688

I don't like it at all, the dress is ugly and her hair looks bad.


----------



## speedy

Not!


----------



## speedy

I don't like it.


----------



## speedy

Oh, I think it's awful.


----------



## Bec688

The dress is really pretty, I think it'd look stunning in black.


----------



## Bec688

jesus, what is that.


----------



## speedy

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is horendous, perhaps it wouldn't look so bad if that giant bow wasn't on the back. I agree, the bow thing on the back is awful.


----------



## speedy

It looks like a house coat.


----------



## Bec688

not a good look.


----------



## glamourgrl

love it too, especially her hair.


----------



## speedy

I think she looks pretty.


----------



## Bec688

Eh its ok, I'm not so sure on the top of the dress.


----------



## speedy

OMG, that is awful. It reminds me of 80's fashion.


----------



## speedy

I like it, I think it's elegant.


----------



## Bec688

It's alright, it's very beauty queen.


----------



## Bec688

Don't like it at all.


----------



## Bec688

That is horrible! It looks like she has ram horn things on her dress!


----------



## speedy

I don't like it.


----------



## Bec688

She is SO thin... don't like the dress.


----------



## speedy

Yuk, she looks horrible, and of all people she should know better!


----------



## speedy

I love the dress, but don't like the shoes.


----------



## speedy

Not a good look for her.


----------



## speedy

I think it's horrible.


----------



## glamourgrl

^I was thinking the same thing^ but she's still gorgeous.


----------



## GlossyAbby

I was thinking the same thing her bra has no support


----------



## GlossyAbby

She looks fantastic he looks hideous


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

too much pattern


----------



## GlossyAbby

yuck


----------



## luxotika

If it were red it would have been much better.


----------



## GlossyAbby

i love that color


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot


----------



## luxotika

I think I am going to order that dress! HAHA


----------



## GlossyAbby

one word .... heinous


----------



## GlossyAbby

what was she thinking?


----------



## luxotika

Icky poo!


----------



## GlossyAbby

sher still looks terrific even though I hate dresses w/ ballerina tulle


----------



## luxotika

Is she trying to be a bat?


----------



## luxotika

I kinda like it!


----------



## GlossyAbby

She looks hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks great


----------



## GlossyAbby

terrible pic


----------



## GlossyAbby

She looks good very age appropriate


----------



## GlossyAbby

yuck


----------



## GlossyAbby

not flattering on her


----------



## GlossyAbby

the dress color looks great on her


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks like a mermaid


----------



## GlossyAbby

i agree not flattering


----------



## GlossyAbby

yuck


----------



## bCreative

i don't like it


----------



## bCreative

nay


----------



## bCreative

i don't like it


----------



## bCreative

horrible


----------



## GlossyAbby

I never have thoguht she was hot cant get over her face. yuck


----------



## Adrienne

Not!


----------



## Adrienne

I think the dress is cute but who seriously wears heals like that when they're pregnant? I can never get over how ugly she is.


----------



## shyiskrazy2

ITA with her boobies looking droopy.


----------



## shyiskrazy2

I disagree. She looks so classy and has had blonde hair for a long time. She had red hair for a spell, but I've usually seen it blonde.


----------



## Adrienne

I kinda like the blonde hair and the bangs. What i really don't like is that dress.


----------



## McRubel

Not a good pic of her face. And why is she filming her baby shower???


----------



## monniej

i think it's a cute look. she should probably be wearing a bra, though. i love the wedges. she looks very comfy.


----------



## monniej

lookin' good julia!


----------



## monniej

this really doesn't seem like mary's style to me! i don't care for the dress at all.


----------



## monniej

that dress is awful, but she looks good. maybe a little too thin.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like that on her. me too! even though i don't really care for the dress, she looks good.


----------



## monniej

i wish she'd find someone to do that child's hair!


----------



## monniej

beautiful!


----------



## monniej

she's hurting my eyes!


----------



## monniej

i'm not feeling this one.


----------



## monniej

looks like a decorated sack.


----------



## love2482

The dress seems unfinished. It's not fitting her right either.


----------



## monniej

beautiful! yellow is hard to pull off head to toe! i like it!


----------



## love2482

The dress is baggy on her. Maybe a bad angle? Those shoes are cute though!


----------



## love2482

She looks very pretty. A tall person wearing head to toe yellow can easily come off as "big bird-ish", but I think she barely pulls it off.


----------



## katana

I think she looks cute. She is always classy or cute looking. Never frumpy or slutty!


----------



## monniej

hilary looks great! i'm glad she hasn't done that bratz doll look. she looks beautiful!


----------



## love2482

She could have worn something more flattering. That pink also kind of washes her out.


----------



## love2482

The dress isn't that great, but she looks beautiful.


----------



## Adrienne

I think she looks okay.


----------



## love2482

That dress looks like a ....shell ....very mermaid-ish.


----------



## love2482

Frumpy, but it looks like she wasn't really going for a high fashion moment there.


----------



## love2482

She looks pretty, but the dress looks like something she could have worn 10 years ago. She should have gone with something more updated.


----------



## Angels_Decay

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg, what has happened to her!? She looks emaciated! That dress is truly ugly. My words exactly!!!


----------



## Angels_Decay

Not!


----------



## Angels_Decay

Its intersting


----------



## Angels_Decay

She should enter that pic in the DTB a super hero/villin contest. LOL


----------



## Angels_Decay

Elegant as always...cant say much for Giorgio Armani though LOL


----------



## Angels_Decay

Bad pose with one bizzar dress... she looks cute though...


----------



## Angels_Decay

She looks great.. cant say I'm a fan of the cut of the dress, but the color looks nice on her.


----------



## Angels_Decay

I dont think i even know who she is... so i cant vouch for her on a regular day... but this pic is just strange.


----------



## Angels_Decay

I think its just a bad picture of her.. because it looks like shes put together nicly.. but the pic... its just bad...


----------



## SimplyElegant

Gorgeous.


----------



## Angels_Decay

Its definetly not awful. The color looks good on her and she looks pretty. I dont know if i like all the layers in the fabric though.


----------



## Angels_Decay

I cant see how anyone would ever find this women attractive. Even back in the days of 90210 she looked like a troll...


----------



## SimplyElegant

I don't like the red parts and the draping on top. It could have been nice.


----------



## SimplyElegant

It had potential to look really good.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I don't like it.


----------



## Adrienne

I like the color but I'm so used to seeing her in clothes that really accentuate her curves.


----------



## Adrienne

I like these but I'm not liking the layers.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Ugly*


----------



## Lia

Ew , i gotta say. Plus, she needs some blush on her cheeks - looks like she just crawled from her coffin and is thirsty for blood.


----------



## GlossyAbby

Not


----------



## magneticheart

Nay! But I think her daughter's matching shoes and pink dress are SO cute!


----------



## magneticheart

Not. The dress makes her look stumpy and the hair reminds me of a lego man lol


----------



## magneticheart

It's kind of not as bad as I thought it would be lol I think it would be better without those frills on the bottom of the dress and if it wasn't pushing her boobs up so much.


----------



## magneticheart

It's sort of cute. I like the skirt bit but the underwear style top lets it down. She still looks pretty though!


----------



## Adrienne

Eww no!


----------



## magneticheart

No. Just no. Not now. Not ever.


----------



## magneticheart

Woah the slit in the skirt could have turned into a disaster if it moved lol The whole outfit is awful.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. The top half looks too baggy on her and that pony-tail face lift is so bad!


----------



## Adrienne

When is she going to stop wearing stuff that ages her dramatically? This is such a huge NO!


----------



## magneticheart

Not. The busy pattern draws attention to how thin she is. &amp; the see-through shoes aren't good at all.


----------



## Adrienne

Well, its a step up from the body armor


----------



## magneticheart

Not. It reminds me of a silk dressing gown. And her face looks really harsh in this picture.


----------



## Adrienne

Almost nice but just didn't make it.


----------



## magneticheart

Not, it's a weird length and it's too sticky out.


----------



## monniej

it doesn't look good on her at all.


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *glamourgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, her makeup is hideous, I can't stop looking at it. Me too! That's the first thing I noticed and I was like 'OMG what is up with THAT?!' and then I scrolled down and things didn't get much better


----------



## monniej

i think see look pretty, but that neckline isn't the most flattering. makes her shoulders look huge.


----------



## magneticheart

Nice colour. Not crazy about the ruffles.


----------



## monniej

something kind of weird about this pic. i like the dress, hate the shoes, and what's up with the makeup? strange.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. I don't like her hair and the front of the dress is annoyingly short.


----------



## monniej

great color, but way too much dress!


----------



## monniej

bad angle. from what i can see i don't like it.


----------



## magneticheart

I like it! I just kinda wish it didn't have that jewel thing thats gathering some material at the front of the dress.


----------



## monniej

this lady needs a stylist bad! she always seems to pick the wrong thing!


----------



## magneticheart

I kind of like it but then again I'm not sure. I'm not really a fan of metallics but the style of the dress looks nice on her!


----------



## monniej

great color, awful fit! i don't like it.


----------



## GlossyAbby

nothot.. I hate the slicked back pony tail....


----------



## monniej

very nice! venus looks fantastic!


----------



## magneticheart

Nay, the neckline isn't flattering. It makes her look masculine.


----------



## Adrienne

That color is absolutely stunnin on her but that train has got to go


----------



## monniej

can you say "little house on the prairie"?


----------



## magneticheart

It looks like an old frayed table-cloth. And the shoes look like they could cut of the circulation to her feet lol


----------



## monniej

i liked it until i saw the hem. not!


----------



## monniej

it's kind of plain, but the color is great on her!


----------



## magneticheart

Strange material made into a strange dress. Seriously, what is with that?!


----------



## Adrienne

I kinda like it but i don't like her hair


----------



## monniej

whoa...


----------



## Adrienne

Like the color but not the style of the dress. I swear no matter how old this woman gets she will be forever gorgeous.


----------



## magneticheart

Oh god no! What is happening to all these pretty girl's fashion sense?


----------



## monniej

why don't her clothes ever fit? what is she hiding?


----------



## magneticheart

Hot! She could wear a sack and I'd still say hot lol


----------



## Adrienne

I hate her pony tail. It would've been better had she let her hair down


----------



## monniej

is she channeling mortisha adams?


----------



## Adrienne

Is she wearing a cape?!?! Either way this is ugly


----------



## monniej

show em' how it's done, dita! gorgeous!


----------



## Angels_Decay

Love it all except for the feathers


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is she channeling mortisha adams? that exactly what i thought LOL. All she needs is white foundation and some red lipstick


----------



## Angels_Decay

Reallt dont like it


----------



## monniej

great color. that's about it!


----------



## magneticheart

David didn't really have room to go wrong seeing as he's just wearing a suit. 

But OMG what IS she wearing?! She's aged herself decades with a couple (of dozen




) sweeps of the bronzer brush! She looks like a cross between Cruella De Vill and Wilhemina from Ugly Betty!


----------



## monniej

wow! way to serve it up melania! gorgeous!

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why do they both look like they have comb overs going in the same direction? lmao~


----------



## Adrienne

I was nice until i saw all the feathers. Then again, only she could pull something like this and pull it off.


----------



## Angels_Decay

OMG she looks like a 95 year old women! WTF happend to her?


----------



## Adrienne

She's looks so aged and he really needs to shave.


----------



## monniej

i'm speechless...


----------



## monniej

no comment


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why do they both look like they have comb overs going in the same direction? LOL i do love the color


----------



## monniej

everything here is strange, but her hair is beautiful!


----------



## Angels_Decay

very elegant


----------



## monniej

thank you, ellen! thank you, thank you, thank you! hot!


----------



## Angels_Decay

weird dress


----------



## monniej

well, it is different. love the color.


----------



## Angels_Decay

Again her makeup is just too harsh, i think her cheek bones are way too pronounced


----------



## dixiewolf

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is horrible! It looks like she has ram horn things on her dress! I was thinking they looked like snails, lol


----------



## Angels_Decay

Looks almost sci-fi... i like the dress but whats up with the shoulder things???


----------



## monniej

love kimora, hate the dress.


----------



## McRubel

Uh...the dress looks like a stained glass window. No thanks


----------



## McRubel

She's so beautiful. I have to say hot because I'm partial to her


----------



## McRubel

The dress would be prettier if it were longer. And she's wearing stripper shoes.


----------



## bella1342

I hate the dress, but she can somewhat pull it off I think.


----------



## McRubel

very pretty!


----------



## McRubel

You can't see her shape behind all those layers of the dress. Not flattering.


----------



## Jinx

Me likey!


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish she'd find someone to do that child's hair! That's the first thing I thought!!!!!!!!!! Quit adopting kids/creating kids and start taking care of the ones you have!


----------



## macface

Not cute


----------



## macface

I don't like the dress but she could pull it off


----------



## daer0n

I said i would wear pijamas to go out shopping rather than what Lily was wearing in that other picture, but Heidi decided to do it wearing a baby doll. And those shoes, just HIDEOUS!!


----------



## macface

I like the makeup but thats it.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking they looked like snails, lol HAHA that's what I was thinking! Do you really want a dress that looks like it has snails crawling up the sides???


----------



## McRubel

Does she think she actually looks good? Seriously.


----------



## McRubel

She is gorgeous. Not so sure about the thing on her shoulder, though.


----------



## McRubel

The hot pink looks cheap.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *Angels_Decay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG she looks like a 95 year old women! WTF happend to her? I thought that was Liz Taylor at first!!!!! And why don't the Olsen twins ever show their teeth when they smile? They always look like deer in the headlights!


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I don't dislike it, but I am not crazy about it either.* It looks like a slip. But she's so pretty. She can make anything look good.


----------



## McRubel

Too masculine-looking. And one wrong move=showing the world your privates.


----------



## Sirvinya

Nope. Not a good look at all.


----------



## Darla

that's some slit on her dress too. i can almost see all the way to WV! (inside joke)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. What on earth was she thinkin wearing that?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm not hatin it but I'm not likin it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm not really likin it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

She looks like a butterfly with huge wings on her back.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I can't even comment on this dress.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

The only thing I like about the whole thing is her make-up.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea I seen that. It looks like somethin you would wear to bed. I cant stand those shoes.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Wow. Def not likin it.


----------



## Adrienne

Origami meets fashion


----------



## Adrienne

She looks like shes covered in duct work for central air. Maybe she's promoting a certain company?


----------



## Adrienne

I can't stand this girl. By what she's wearing shes not doing much to promote her clothing line


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I like the color on her but I'm not diggin the train.


----------



## Adrienne

whats up with her hair, its likes she didnt' even bother to comb it.


----------



## debbiedeb77

she was always my fave model in the 90s, i love her in all she wears!


----------



## Aquilah

Taking the clothing, and not the faces, into account, I'll give her a thumbs up on the dress. Something I'd wear if I had the body and somewhere to wear it too!


----------



## debbiedeb77

so hot!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

DK shows some boob in a drapey olive gown with a deep plunging neckline at the Costume Institute Gala.

Source


----------



## dancer01

Nay.


----------



## dancer01

Hot. I like them


----------



## dancer01

I love the Olsens..but that dress is not cute at all.


----------



## dancer01

She's so pretty, why does she wear such rediculous things


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

ew, NAY.


----------



## GeeCee

Nasty.


----------



## GeeCee

She's hot the dress is not.


----------



## GeeCee

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought that was Liz Taylor at first!!!!! You beat me to it. Liz wannabe.


----------



## GeeCee

Looks like a nightie.


----------



## GeeCee

Nuh uh. No way.


----------



## GeeCee

She's so pretty. I don't like the dress though.


----------



## GeeCee

I think she looks good.


----------



## GeeCee

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is she channeling mortisha adams? LOL! I was thinking Mortisha too.


----------



## GeeCee

I think she looks good there.


----------



## daer0n

lol showing the saggy bewbs, nope, not hot..


----------



## Bec688

Oh yuck! Big NAY!


----------



## Anthea

yuko


----------



## Anthea

I don't think she looks too bad, her shoulders do look wide in that pic I have to agree.


----------



## Anthea

It is very black from head to toe


----------



## Aprill

dress not cut right


----------



## StereoXGirl

This makes me sad. She's usually so cute!!!


----------



## Anthea

I think it looks quite nice, not outstanding


----------



## Anthea

I hate the shoes


----------



## Anthea

I think it just looks silly


----------



## Anthea

Looks like a nightie and the shoes are awlful


----------



## Anthea

She just looks lke shes woken from the dead.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Didnt she break up with spencer?


----------



## empericalbeauty

nay..straight up


----------



## Anthea

Her face looks lovely in that photo, wish I could say the same about the dress.


----------



## Anthea

She does look older, its OK for her.


----------



## Anthea

Her hair looks unkept


----------



## Anthea

love the colour, the dress looks good on her, Id prefer it minus the huge train


----------



## Anthea

Horribbbble


----------



## Anthea

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Anthea

I like it


----------



## Anthea

Im not liking the colour and it does look like underwear


----------



## Anthea

Not a good look at all


----------



## Anthea

She does look lovely, I don't like the one shouldered thingy


----------



## Anthea

I'm not liking the dress so much, the shape at the top looks like its missing the straps and the feathers i don't like so much.


----------



## usersassychick0

I'm not too sure about the design on the sleeve, but i really like that skirt of the dress and how it drapes


----------



## Anthea

The paterns look like they are painted on, but Im not liking it either


----------



## Anthea

nay from me


----------



## Dianergy

Barf out!


----------



## usersassychick0

I think this would be really lovely dress on a more curvy girl, it just doesn't look right on eva cause she basically is a stick with no curves


----------



## La_Mari

She's soooo stunning! She looks very classy all the time.


----------



## Anthea

I like it


----------



## Anthea

I think she look good there, I agree with Rosie on the shoes however


----------



## Anthea

Can't quite see it, it looks OK


----------



## Aprill

She is someone that DOES NOT clean up well, money dosent seem to help her IMO


----------



## usersassychick0

From the shoulders up... so stunning

the dress... absolutely horrible, it looks stiff, and i really don't know whats going on with the shape


----------



## Sheikah

Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## Anthea

I think it looks very nice


----------



## Anthea

She usually looks much better


----------



## Anthea

I think it looks good on her


----------



## Anthea

It looks OK


----------



## Jennyjean

NOT HOT AT ALL!!!


----------



## Jennyjean

NOT HOT!!!


----------



## Anthea

Yes, her makeup is bad and WTF is it with those blue shoes with that dress. The dress itself is not too bad.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

*She so cute, but the dress is quite ugly.*


----------



## Anthea

The entire look is not good IMO


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

*I like the dress... just not on her, the color of it doesn't flatter her skin tone. The makeup is very distracting. And I don't know WTF she was thinking, when she choice those blue shoes.*


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

*Nope, don't like it.*


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love the dark purple and the top part of the dress but that's it.


----------



## internetchick

I like the dress from the waist up. Her hair and makeup seem off.


----------



## internetchick

I think the pattern is too busy, but she does look nice and I like the shape of the dress on her. Not digging the shoes.


----------



## Anthea

I think she could have worn a more supportive bra too, theres a little too much black going on there for me


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gorgeous I agree!


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *A total disaster, especially the hair OMG* HA! I agree. It's too bad. She's such a beautiful woman.


----------



## internetchick

Like it.


----------



## internetchick

Not. It makes her look 10 years older.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her tributes. Don't like the dress though.


----------



## internetchick

I like it. The color is gorgeous on her.


----------



## internetchick

Love it!


----------



## internetchick

I love it. It is over the top, but that's why I like it. I can imagine myself wearing it and feeling like a goddess.


----------



## SimplyElegant

She looks great.


----------



## internetchick

Not.


----------



## internetchick

That looks like a lizard on her hip. What is that?


----------



## internetchick

Ha!!!


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's her hair that's getting to me the most Yep


----------



## SimplyElegant

Not.


----------



## daer0n

Not hot, i dont like that purple cabbage she is wearing.


----------



## daer0n

Not hot, she looks like a manish looking morticia.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Since when is wearing a sack considered attractive ?*


----------



## ticki

a bunch of potatoes somewhere in idaho is missing their sack


----------



## pinksugar

definite nay from me I'm afraid. Her skin looks like old boot leather in this photo too


----------



## La_Mari

The hair and MU is pretty.


----------



## Karren

Yuk!!! Nahhhhh....


----------



## Karren

WOW!!! Very nice!!


----------



## Karren

Pretty but too flaminco.....ish for me....


----------



## Karren

Nooooo Looks like a stained glass window... a badly done one... lol


----------



## pinksugar

LOVE the colour. It's a stunning shade of purple. I find it hard to get past that to comment on the dress actually


----------



## Karren

Not....


----------



## Karren

Ya know if those wing thingies were more like a jacket then it would look good.....


----------



## Karren

Hot!!! Love the dress and the color


----------



## Karren

Get The Donald out of the picture and she would look a whole lot better!!! hehehe


----------



## Karren

God is that ugly and cheap looking!!!


----------



## Karren

For some reason she looks fat in that dress... lol Maybe it's the way it's gathered below the waist?


----------



## Karren

Noooooooo That's terrible!!


----------



## Karren

Maybe it's the lighting but the right side looks a different color from the left....


----------



## Karren

Looks like Abdule the tent maker made that one for her? hehehe


----------



## speedy

A big nay from me.


----------



## speedy

I like it, she looks really pretty.


----------



## speedy

No! That's horrible.


----------



## speedy

I really like the colour but the dress is a bit much.


----------



## speedy

Not!


----------



## speedy

Ewwwwww.


----------



## speedy

Not.


----------



## speedy

I don't like it. She has droopy boobs, and the stockings are too much.


----------



## speedy

I don't really like it. Maybe if the skirt wasn't so puffy it'd be better.


----------



## speedy

I like it.


----------



## speedy

The dress makes her hips look a lot bigger than they are, and the shoes don't go.


----------



## speedy

I like it, she's stunning.


----------



## speedy

Looks light a nightie to me too, and a badly fitting one at that.


----------



## speedy

Yuk!


----------



## speedy

Horrible.


----------



## speedy

He looks good, but that look is way too old and harsh for her.


----------



## debbiedeb77

shes such a stepford...love the makeup-the dress and shoes dont do it for me


----------



## speedy

Hahaha, that's really funny.


----------



## brewgrl

well, her hair looks shiny!


----------



## brewgrl

I think she sort of looks like a heralding angel!

that was my first thought- that i could put hr on top of my christmas tree.


----------



## pinksugar

I merged this with it's counterpart


----------



## pinksugar

I like it. I agree, it's elegant


----------



## pinksugar

she makes it look hot but when you look at it, it's really not that great of a dress. It's kind of ugly.

But good for her for pulling it off!


----------



## pinksugar

mm, the neckline makes her shoulders look bigger than they really are. I don't hate it, but I'm not in love either


----------



## pinksugar

very random. What is with those odd bubble looking bits?


----------



## Bec688

Doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## pinksugar

it kind of suits her. I don't hate it. She's kind of working it


----------



## Bec688

It's ok.


----------



## pinksugar

I say, get rid of the hair accessory, change the shoes, it could be super hot. I quite like the way it flatters her figure


----------



## pinksugar

not digging it.


----------



## Bec688

Oh Yuck. I've never understood why people think she is such a fashion icon, I've never cared much for her fashion sense.


----------



## pinksugar

she's beautiful and I love this dress on her


----------



## pinksugar

haha, 80s powerdressing flashback and a half!


----------



## aney

I think it looks good!


----------



## Bec688

Yup, needs a better bra for this dress.


----------



## pinksugar

it's almost hot, but it's not. Needs a better hemline, different shoes, more sleek hair and a better undereye concealer


----------



## Bec688

I think she looks lovely and feminine.


----------



## Bec688

Looking fabulous, I love it.


----------



## pinksugar

I like the colour and fabric, but that bow thing has to go.


----------



## Bec688

It's nice, she looks good.


----------



## pinksugar

the sparkly detail is too low down - it needed to be at her waist to define her figure better IMO


----------



## Bec688

YUCK, a big nay from me.


----------



## pinksugar

I kind of like it. It's pretty!


----------



## aney

that's just weird!


----------



## pinksugar

OMG! she looks like a Zombie!


----------



## aney

don't like the color... but the dress looks good!


----------



## pinksugar

I actually really liked this. It's cute and flattering to the baby bump


----------



## aney

Not so great!


----------



## aney

Nay!


----------



## aney

So nay!


----------



## aney

wow the color is awsome!


----------



## aney

That's a no-no


----------



## aney

The color is lovely... but the dress not so much!


----------



## speedy

The dress is cute, but she doesn't look good.


----------



## speedy

I like it, she looks stunning.


----------



## speedy

That is just awful.


----------



## pinksugar

not a fan either. Ugh.


----------



## pinksugar

this dress would have suited someone with slightly bigger boobs more. She looks really shapeless.


----------



## _becca_

nay


----------



## pinksugar

I love the dress actually, it does wonders for her figure. Not such a fan of the expression, lol - bad shot


----------



## pinksugar

she looks awkward. And she's a bit old for this style in my opinion, although it does look good on her


----------



## pinksugar

i don't like that jewels on her head.

Do like the dress though. And she does have nice boobs!


----------



## pinksugar

I much prefer the drses to the shoes also.


----------



## pinksugar

I love her, I think she's gorgeous, but I don't like this dress at all.


----------



## pinksugar

nah, too frilly, too see through, the shoes have too many straps, the whole thing is just TOO.


----------



## pinksugar

I love the colour, but as you guys say, it's not quite fitted enough, and I also think that the colour doesn't suit her skin tone. It needs to be more orange to bring out a glow. (Or something like that, it just doesnt look right somehow)


----------



## Kamicha

Tasteless, awful combination. Ditch your stylist!


----------



## pinksugar

bec, total agreement. I hate how she dresses with a passion. Like seriously, wtf is this?


----------



## Kamicha

Too bridal. And I'm not so into that hairdo...


----------



## pinksugar

mm, not a massive fan. She looks like she's going to an Egyptian themed party in a cheap costume


----------



## Kamicha

Dress looks like it does not fit.


----------



## pinksugar

I really like it! she looks gorgeous in it, although I don't really like those frilly bits all the way down. Would look better if it was just plain.


----------



## pinksugar

nah. I like her bangles though! wonder if they're real diamonds


----------



## pinksugar

I like it! I think she looks good in it, although no one else could pull it off. Her makeup is gorgeous too


----------



## pinksugar

hate those long necklaces, hate the blue shoes, the baggy ugly dress, the MAKEUP - is that blush up near her freaking EYES?

ugh. She looks hideous and brainwashed. Ew.


----------



## Kamicha

NAYYY, looks like someone has gone mad with cake icing.


----------



## Kamicha

Yay, that dress is beautiful on her. Bit conservative, though - but that's not too bad.


----------



## Kamicha

Yay for the dress (love the colour and cuff with it), nay for that frumpy hair.


----------



## Kamicha

Yay, definitely! Classy choice.


----------



## Kamicha

Somehow that creation for a dress works for her.


----------



## Kamicha

Like the dress, shoes and hair, hate the makeup and jewelry.


----------



## Kamicha

I like everything except those humongous boobs on display. Now I really want breast reduction surgery.


----------



## Kamicha

Bit severe look, softer hair would improve it a lot. But I kinda like it still.


----------



## McRubel

I like it but it squishes her chest so she looks really flat.


----------



## speedy

I love it, she looks great.


----------



## speedy

I don't like it. It looks too harsh, and really flattens her boobs.


----------



## speedy

That is wrong in so many ways.


----------



## speedy

She looks gorgeous, as always.


----------



## speedy

I think she looks great.


----------



## speedy

Gorgeous.


----------



## speedy

I don't mind the top, but the belt and skirt are awful.


----------



## speedy

It's okay, but it makes her look like she's got saggy boobs.


----------



## speedy

Love the dress, but I agree, her hair doesn't look good.


----------



## speedy

That looks like something you'd wear to look sexy for your partner.


----------



## speedy

I love the top, but the skirt is awful.


----------



## GlossyAbby

like the4 dress and her body her face needs some better make up


----------



## speedy

Yuk, I don't like the dress at all.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I think this dress makes her look a bit bigger than she is.

She is beautiful as always.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Stunning, she is just such a beautiful woman! Glad to see some class left in Hollywood


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Hmmm...guess I am the only Yay! The picture came up and I thought oh that is beautiful.....then I saw the shoes. My only beef is with the shoes.


----------



## monniej

looks like a really bad bridemaid's dress.


----------



## Adrienne

Whats up with the red makeup? She looks horrible


----------



## monniej

she looks like she's dressed in her mom's clothes.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I love it......except the fact that she does look a little thin. Too heavy, too thin...the poor thing can't win.


----------



## monniej

i like this dress, even though i really hate this bubble trend. she looks great and the shoes are amazing! very nice.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

ewwww. not so much. it makes her look bottom heavy


----------



## Adrienne

Nay


----------



## monniej

i love this dress! i just wish it wasn't black.


----------



## Adrienne

She looks really bad. Someone, hurry up and close the curtain!


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The top is nice, but the bottom part puffs out too much. It makes her look bigger than she is. I agree


----------



## monniej

gorgeous, except for that thing on her head.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

She looks great....I loose the dress a little towards the bottom.


----------



## internetchick

Good GOD he is so orange!! I am so distracted by him standing next to her.

I think the dress is terrible.


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## Adrienne

In a weird way i kinda like this. That dress wouldn't have been my first choice though


----------



## monniej

not!


----------



## internetchick

Not.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

beautiful and boobalicious! LOL


----------



## monniej

oh no!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's like three dresses in one! lol!


----------



## internetchick

Don't like it. The makeup is too heavy.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

??????????? I'm speechless....for once


----------



## monniej

beautiful!


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## internetchick

LOVE it!


----------



## internetchick

Oh wow. That is a bad look.


----------



## Adrienne

Don't like the m/u, don't like the dress, don't like the fit, I just don't like it


----------



## Adrienne

Put Misha in anything and its always a NOT!!


----------



## Adrienne

Not! That lipstick doesn't flatter her at all and those shoes make her look stumpier somehow


----------



## Adrienne

I think this woman is so freakin gorgeous. This dress flatters her amazingly


----------



## Darla

I dislike her eye makeup the most


----------



## Darla

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, those are some serious boobies! .. the best money can buy? they look real fake


----------



## Adrienne

I think she look pretty. All she has to do is get rid of that jeweled thing on her head.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I kind of like the middle part of her dress. I don't like the sleeves or the colour at the bottom though.


----------



## ticki

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't like that jewels on her head.
Do like the dress though. And she does have nice boobs!

what she said.


----------



## ticki

that's a man, baby, yeah!

no seriously. hate the look. way too severe and the m/u with the hair and the flattened chest makes her look like a boy in a dress.


----------



## ticki

gorgeous.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Gorgeous. They don't look fake to me though.


----------



## ticki

i normally love the way she looks. in this case? NOT


----------



## ticki

i think she looks beautiful in it.


----------



## ticki

no, no, no!


----------



## ticki

her m/u is beautiful. her clothes, not so much.


----------



## ticki

it's a lovely dress for clubbing or some such. i don't think it suits a red carpet event.


----------



## ticki

way bad looking. her stylist should be fired.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All she has to do is get rid of that jeweled thing on her head. I agree. And she has some serious boobage going on! Va-va-va-VOOM!


----------



## Sarah84

Yuk!


----------



## Sarah84

i think she looks good


----------



## _becca_

I don't hate it but i dnt love it either


----------



## magosienne

maybe it's a pose but the thing is too weird for me. nay.


----------



## magosienne

the color suits her, i'm not sure i like the shape of that dress.


----------



## magosienne

so ugly ! and WTF about that hair ?


----------



## magosienne

nice, maybe cute, but not hot.


----------



## magosienne

the dress is nice enough (although...) but the pink shoes have to go.


----------



## magosienne

the dress is really nice. i love her clutch bag.


----------



## magosienne

i feel like the necklace doesn't fit with that dress. it makes her decolletÃ© and neck look smaller.


----------



## magosienne

HOTNESS ! i love it.


----------



## magosienne

dress nice enough (maybe a bit too tight). trashy makeup though.


----------



## magosienne

not. she looks like a potato bag.


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! not !


----------



## magosienne

her dress is really nice, but she looks so thin !


----------



## magosienne

she looks horrible !!


----------



## magosienne

it makes her look fat.


----------



## magosienne

yes, very classy !


----------



## magosienne

nnot, i hate the dress and those horrible shoes.


----------



## magosienne

the dress is beautiful


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice.


----------



## magosienne

i don't like the print and she coul use some sleep.


----------



## magosienne

gorgeous color, although the shape of the dress makes me think of a floor cloth.


----------



## magosienne

WTF is it with those horrible sleeves ? the dress would look so much better without them.


----------



## magosienne

wow ! i love it !


----------



## magosienne

she looks great, although i personnally don't like the dress.


----------



## magosienne

hmm, nice enough.


----------



## magosienne

oh my ! yuck !!


----------



## magosienne

not, hate the dress.


----------



## magosienne

nay !!


----------



## magosienne

i admire her for daring wearing such a bright pink. i like it.


----------



## magosienne

nice dress


----------



## magosienne

hot, she wears it well.


----------



## magosienne

yuck, horrible dress, looks too science fiction-ish for me.


----------



## magosienne

she looks very nice.


----------



## magosienne

i agree too, it's elegant.


----------



## magosienne

very nice ! i'm not sure this dress is really one though, looks like a nightie to me too.


----------



## magosienne

i hate it.


----------



## magosienne

David looks great, Victoria : go home and de-paint yourself.


----------



## magosienne

how could Dita not look hot ?


----------



## magosienne

did she grabed a curtain to wrap herself in ?


----------



## magosienne

i like the shape of the dress, but i hate the pattern. not.


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice .


----------



## magosienne

yay, i like the color.


----------



## magosienne

hot, very nice dress. i like her face lol.


----------



## magosienne

not so hot, but nice dress (horrible hair though).


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice, that's about it.


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice, although i don't like much the top part.


----------



## magosienne

really nice dress !! and gorgeous smile !


----------



## magosienne

hot, she rocks.


----------



## magosienne

that's Nicky, so as usual, NOT.


----------



## magosienne

nay !!


----------



## magosienne

i like it !!


----------



## Bec688

That's really pretty, she looks lovely.


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice to me.


----------



## magosienne

Paris, and again i think trashy.


----------



## magosienne

not so sure of that waist, it isn't the most flattering, but overall nice look.


----------



## magosienne

i like, very nice outfit, and i love the color combo.


----------



## magosienne

the dress is classy, but the hair would have looked better in an updo.


----------



## magosienne

i like the color !!


----------



## magosienne

nay !!


----------



## magosienne

ugh. too much bling bling accessories for me.


----------



## magosienne

yay, turquoise absolutely rocks on dark skins !!


----------



## magosienne

hmm, the dress is nice, but i'm note sure i like it on her.


----------



## magosienne

the boots have to go !!


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice !!


----------



## magosienne

UH ? a big big nay.


----------



## daer0n

Hot!


----------



## speedy

I think she always looks beautiful.


----------



## speedy

If she was wearing a bra it would look ok.


----------



## speedy

Not!


----------



## speedy

Not her greatest look, but I think it's okay.


----------



## speedy

NOT! That coat is awful.


----------



## speedy

It's not too bad, but the dress looks like a nightie.


----------



## speedy

I like the colour, but the dress looks too shapeless.


----------



## speedy

I love it, she looks beautiful.


----------



## speedy

I really like this look.


----------



## speedy

Ewwwww.


----------



## speedy

She looks horrible.


----------



## speedy

I think she looks great, but agree that it would have looked better if she was wearing longer pants.


----------



## speedy

She looks great.


----------



## speedy

It's okay, not great and not terrible.


----------



## speedy

She's a pretty girl, but that dress is not nice.


----------



## speedy

Gorgeous.


----------



## jessiej78

I actually love it all!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Well at least there's class somewhere in this family!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Nicky 1; Paris ZERO!


----------



## jessiej78

Perfection!!!


----------



## usersassychick0

I want that dress!!


----------



## ticki

omg so fabulously beautiful.


----------



## ticki

bleh...


----------



## ticki

not.


----------



## ticki

it's ok. would look better without the dead thing on her shoulder.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Simply elegant and pretty.


----------



## ticki

she almost looks like a past version of kim catrall.


----------



## ticki

i didn't like her from the waist down. otherwise, she looks great.


----------



## ticki

haha, i kinda like it.


----------



## ticki

va va voom! she's hot.


----------



## ticki

hotness!


----------



## ticki

it looks good on her.


----------



## ticki

Originally Posted by *GeeCee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It could've been hot. She's got some serious skin spillage up to her collar bone. It looks funny. that's what i thought, too. it looks like it's too small for her or something.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Hot!

That woman behind her in that crazy dress, not!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I like the clutch I think it is an unexpected splash of color.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I'm not really likin it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

To me the color doesnt look good on her skin tone.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I actually kinda like it.


----------



## Anthea

Love the colour, but not the shape of the dress


----------



## Anthea

That is a lovely dress


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I cant see the pic.


----------



## Anthea

Another one shouldered dress


----------



## Anthea

The dress doesn't look quite rigt to me


----------



## Anthea

I can't see it either

I can see it now, Id prefer it if the jeans were full length


----------



## SewAmazing

Strapless tops and dresses place emphasis on the neck/shoulder/clavical area. I say that she has no neck, and this is NAY for her.


----------



## pinksugar

i'm not sure.. it doesn't look as bad as it could I suppose


----------



## Aprill

Monique is my girl!!!!!!!!! But sadly, nay


----------



## Kamicha

Hot!


----------



## Karren

I love it!!


----------



## Adrienne

I love this!! Its about time she shined!


----------



## aney

It's just ok!


----------



## aney

Nay!


----------



## aney

She looks good!


----------



## aney

Hot!


----------



## Adrienne

She should find something that flatters her and this really doesn't. She's normally dressed pretty good but this is a nay for me


----------



## shyiskrazy2

I think that it is slimming. I &lt;3 her, too! She should've worn more hair, though.


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cant see the pic. me neither


----------



## aney

Not so great!


----------



## aney

Can't really see it that well... but I'm going to say it's ok!


----------



## aney

All mthose things put together don't really work for me!


----------



## aney

I kind of like it too... but it's not great!


----------



## aney

Not!


----------



## aney

It's awful... but compared to what she usually wears its actually good!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Not great......not flattering IMO!


----------



## Adrienne

Jessica's freshly plumped puckers would make Lisa Rinna proud; however, Papa Joe should probably suggest that the "actress/singer/designer" find an icepack.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## LittleMissLilo

I like her top. Its uber cute. But I can't stand her. She has fake written all over her. Bllahhhhh... Team LC. Sorry.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

so now snoop is a cowboy pimp? too funny!


----------



## monniej

her hair is kind of freaking me out!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## kdmakeuparts

OMG~ I was second guessing if I saw that name right! I haven' seen her in years!

For her and her style and her age I think she looks fine.


----------



## monniej

zombie strippers? what will they think of next! lmao!~ can't really see the dress, but i do like the color.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

WTF???? That hurts my eyes LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe

Oh Hell Noooooooooo!!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

What kind of shapeless, mess is that? Wish I could see the whole thing, or maybe I don't!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## StereoXGirl

No. No no no...

Nothing this girl wears will ever be cute! lol! Unless you're working the streets.


----------



## monniej

i really can't even see the dress, but i already know i don't like it!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

not!


----------



## StereoXGirl

No. It doesn't go with her body shape!


----------



## bella1342

Ewww.. I can't stand her, and IMO she never looks good.


----------



## MakeupByMe

I love john travolta.......I dont think hes "hot" I just love his movies!!!


----------



## monniej

omg, too sexy for words! be still my heart!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

why! way, way, way tmi!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

you've got to love dita! in my book she can do no wrong!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

he looks like a young liberace'. i'm not feeling it.


----------



## monniej

sting looks good! he looks like he takes very good care of himself!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

normal curvy american girl! i love it!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

Either way I think its ugly (is this Solange?)


----------



## monniej

reminds me of clockwork orange. kind of weird, but i kind of like it too! hahaha!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

i like the dress and shoes, but her hair is a hot mess!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

whoa!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I love the messy hair, that might just be the hottest I have seen her. She always looks pretty, but there she looks hot!


----------



## monniej

not crazy about the dress, but makeup is beautiful!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I honestly don't even like to look at her. NOT!


----------



## monniej

love the 20s fingerwave hair. the dress, not so much.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Outfit not, but damn look at her legs.


----------



## Adrienne

Velvet with tassles? I don't like these new tassle trends. They remind me of old curtains.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ok, I LLLOOOVVVEEE him, however all he needs here is a sumbrero (I am sure I spelled that wrong, sorry) and he could be one of the Three Amigos! LOL!!! What great movie that was!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you've got to love dita! in my book she can do no wrong!


----------



## Darla

i agree too but that hat just looks silly , it seems like it is 10 sizes too small


----------



## Darla

sombrero

yup! or he is a lounge act


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Dita is a very hot babe at all times !




*


----------



## daer0n

Not


----------



## daer0n

Sorta hot, just cause its her but that outfit is more suitable for a costume party than everyday wear IMO.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Well its different.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

That hair is atrocious.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Entirely awful.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Its OK !


----------



## daer0n

I have no idea who she is, but not hot ..


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I am sorry to say that I have seen her much better.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Very sexy, hot &amp; how.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

I don't like it.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Not bad, but not very appealling.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Nope, the hand bag doesn't match. She has no fashion sense.


----------



## GlossyAbby

I wouldnt wear it but I say hot....its bulky but she still looks thin... usually stuff like that adds pounds...


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't like the top.*


----------



## GlossyAbby

i love eva.. i say HOT from the looks of it ...looks like a cold day her boots are hot and the jacket looks lke shes staying warm


----------



## GlossyAbby

im not a freckle fan i say not hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

I like those pants until i see the baggy bottoms of them


----------



## GlossyAbby

pretty dress but her face? no way


----------



## GlossyAbby

not a hot outfit but can I have the shoes?


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks haggard and trashy here but she usually looks hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot looks like a child's romper... cute shoes though


----------



## GlossyAbby

i say trashy hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

so not hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Whoever it is her legs are smokin hot !




*


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://fashionforbreakfast.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/solo.jpg
Either way I think its ugly (is this Solange?)

Solange in *Giambattista Valli



*


----------



## daer0n

Thank you Kdmakeuparts





I changed the title for you ag1ov


----------



## empericalbeauty

Sexy. She is Beyonce's baby sister. Married to a famous basketball player.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Slutty not hot. If she has a less revealing top, then MAYBE..


----------



## empericalbeauty

hahahaha..Old woman.


----------



## empericalbeauty

He is always too tanned. very fake...not feeling it, dawg.


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Solange in *Giambattista Valli



* Thanks


----------



## empericalbeauty

she is gorgeous but meh..that dress...


----------



## empericalbeauty

nay. pretty face but Nay everything else.


----------



## monniej

sHe looks amazing, but the dress - i'm not so sure.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not hot looks like a child's romper... cute shoes though it is a romper. very popular in the 1950s.


----------



## katina74

not hot. she's such an attention whore


----------



## empericalbeauty

Hot...


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Dita is a very hot babe at all times ! *


----------



## McRubel

From this pic's angle, her hair looks too much like Dianna Ross's crazy 'fro. I'm not liking it. But I like how her legs are really glowy/shimmery.


----------



## empericalbeauty

I wont hate. She looks sexy and gorgeous. Compared to PAris.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Very not.


----------



## McRubel

I like it



I really like the color of the dress and I think her makeup looks beautiful. Maybe just take off the feathery tassel.


----------



## puncturedskirt

She looks like a damn bird......NOT :|


----------



## McRubel

Looks like he just needs a guitar and he'll be ready to serenade me at a Mexican restaurant. Not hot. Plus, his hair needs some help. I'm not getting the white-blonde gelled spikes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not!.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nicky 1; Paris ZERO! HAHAHAHA, and Nikki's not doing all that well herself!


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT, that bathing suit is ugly..but i really do love her hair color.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay!.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## Adrienne

Eww...


----------



## puncturedskirt

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No. No no no...
Nothing this girl wears will ever be cute! lol! Unless you're working the streets.

Haha, i agree!


----------



## puncturedskirt

The picture isn't showing up for me?


----------



## McRubel

In the second pic, I don't like the way she's standing with her legs so far apart. Kinda looks un-lady-like or something. I know that's a weird thing to say but it was the first thing that stood out to me!


----------



## puncturedskirt

not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Hah....not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

The dress isn't something i'd wear but I think she looks good....and I like how the hair is.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's hard to say since I can't really see the dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Don't like it.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Eeeew, NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I use to be INLOVE with him, especially when he was in Look Who's Talking. He's not so hot anymore though. lol


----------



## puncturedskirt

not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Wow are those shoes FUGLY.... :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Hahahha..I love Snoop.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Her hair is too long. :|


----------



## McRubel

What's the bib thing on the top part of the dress? The dress is TOO SHORT


----------



## McRubel

I think she doesn't even try anymore.


----------



## Adrienne

I really liked this! I thought the whole thing was hot


----------



## vivelamour

I like her messy hair, she looks HOT!


----------



## vivelamour

Woman tries too hard. And I'm pretty much sick of seeing the "winged" hair now.

NOT hot!


----------



## horsienut

She looks great for her age, but her hair is dragging her down and it's looking ratty on the ends. I know her hair is her trademark, but it's time for a trim Crystal...


----------



## Sonia_K

I like it


----------



## Beyonce Welch

Not hot !


----------



## katana

She looks better then normal...


----------



## kdmakeuparts

A bit poofy for me. Like the boots!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

All this outfit needs is a pair of those great fringed tights!

LOL!!!






NOT!!!


----------



## niksaki

bit big for me but i do like it so hot i say!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Inyeresting...he looks kinda bad ass! I'll say hot!


----------



## Bec688

Not a good look, that coat is ugly.


----------



## Bec688

Ewww, big not.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I am pretty much just sick of seeing her! NOT!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

HOT! Some men age so well.


----------



## niksaki

shes hot


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I actually like it! And I love the off color purse choice! HOT


----------



## kdmakeuparts

HAHAHAHAHAHA..............Zombie Strippers really? WTF? I couldn't even concentrate on the dress.


----------



## niksaki

LMAO i will be shot but omg i love that dress just a little longer and i would wear it.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Um...no. The pants are too frumpy. I kinda like the hat on her though.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Yup, a nice picture of a great healthy looking woman. I like it!


----------



## pinksugar

it's cute but nothing special. And the hair really could have done with a comb through, lol


----------



## pinksugar

I like the red dress with black ribbons in the back! so cute!

the purple thing, not so much (or at all)


----------



## pinksugar

mm, not, it's a bit too short, too beige and too puffy.

I do like her shoes though!


----------



## pinksugar

the pants seem a little short, and I'm not sure what I think of the top being tucked in..

I say no because of that but generally I like the outfit


----------



## pinksugar

I kind of like it! and I like the woman in black boots and a black coat next to her too (probably more than her outfit actually!)


----------



## pinksugar

she does look better than normal. On someone else, with normal hair, and without that hat, it could look good!


----------



## pinksugar

it looks pretty ok to me, nothing stand out hideous about it!


----------



## Lia

He doesn't even look like himself on that pic - but that's not bad. He's looking good


----------



## pinksugar

Good to see more guys on hot or not at the moment!

I say not, but only because the tshirt is seethrough. Otherwise it'd look quite good, especially with the right pair of shoes!


----------



## pinksugar

not. Too short, too filmy, don't like the shoes, and that hemlike can't make it's mind up what it's doing.


----------



## pinksugar

even though it's tacky, I kind of like it. I like the sleek lines. It's well fitted. The bow is something different. I'm surprised at myself, but I Do like it.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, apparently that mustache is for a role! I hope so, because he looks like a redneck (what us Aussies call a bogan!)


----------



## pinksugar

way too much going on, the necklace, the bracelets, the sun umbrella, the hat... is that a playsuit?

she's hot but she did not dress well in this outfit IMO


----------



## pinksugar

not my style, but she's working it.

I do prefer her with longer hair though


----------



## Aquilah

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you've got to love dita! in my book she can do no wrong! I hear ya girl! I think she looks great!


----------



## pinksugar

I like the dress, but as Nik says, it's too short.

And, she wears these all the time. The boob tube dress died in the 90s.

Yes, they're hot, but not for EVERY SINGLE EVENT.

And I'm over the winged hair too. She needs a new stylist to update her whole look IMO


----------



## pinksugar

not. She should be shot for those hideous fringed sandals alone


----------



## kdmakeuparts

TRASH! That's right Lilo, Team Laura!


----------



## pinksugar

hate it. Plastic and tacky looking


----------



## La_Mari

She's so pretty!!! I love that she's been using bronzer and smokey eyes! She looks awesome, and the hair isn't bad, I actually love it.


----------



## pinksugar

love the colour. I cant really see it either but I do like what I can see there


----------



## pinksugar

who is this woman?

she looks awful. Her outfit is hideously dated and her hair looks foolish. Not Hot.

(Kind of like her makeup though!)


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Oh, I really like it. She looks like a sexy pixie!


----------



## pinksugar

it could have looked cute with a pair of flip flops on the beach...

I'm guessing a lot of the comments are based on her personality rather than her actual outfit.. (or a combo of both)?

I have no idea who she is so based purely on looks, it's a bit slutty but I kind of like it. And I want her stomach


----------



## La_Mari

She's always dressing like that, I've never seen her wear anything classy yet sexy. Stop it Mariah... just stop.


----------



## pinksugar

nope. Not her best style at all


----------



## kdmakeuparts




----------



## Karren

All depends... if it's supposed to be a drapery then it's hot!!


----------



## Karren

Ewwww... She looks like she's out of it and just kissed a painted pole or something.... lol The dress sucks too...


----------



## Karren

The dress is cute.... but she looks terrible... like no makeup?


----------



## Karren

Just screams "hooker" doesn't it? lol


----------



## Karren

I don't know.... I'm not anamered with it or her.....


----------



## Karren

Get her down and cut that damn hair!!


----------



## Karren

Well if that's here in the Zombie Stripers poster then the artists did a great photoshop job....


----------



## Karren

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like the dress and shoes, but her hair is a hot mess!


----------



## Karren

Not at all......


----------



## Karren

I think it's too much fabric for the beach.... Got to be warm in that... and that hair... She should really be taken to the groomer and have that taken care of... what a rats nest... I do like the leash!!!

Ohhhhhhh your not talkin about the dog?


----------



## Karren

I think it's classy!!


----------



## Bec688

Ew, so tacky.


----------



## Bec688

Oh geez, not a good look, but it's for a movie, so it's forgiven lol I love John!


----------



## La_Mari

Her expression is WEIRD, I don't like the dress, not flattering her curves at all!


----------



## Bec688

Jay can get away with anything, I kinda like it, only on him though.


----------



## Bec688

Not a good look, the front of it is too short.


----------



## Bec688

Doesn't work for me, I think the see through t shirt ruins it for me.


----------



## Bec688

It's not too bad, it's not too good either.


----------



## cherryblossom13

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Get her down and cut that damn hair!! 
Hahahahahah so true!

Dude I haven't heard about her for years!!!!!!


----------



## Bec688

Urgh, I don't like it, at all.


----------



## Bec688

It's ok.. the hat needs to go, and maybe if we untuck the shirt?


----------



## Bec688

Love the shoes! Dress doesn't do it for me though, too shirt and frou frou for my tastes.


----------



## Anthea

She looks great, love the shoes but the dress not so much


----------



## Anthea

Pants are a bit too baggy for my liking


----------



## Anthea

Not


----------



## Anthea

She needs a trim for sure


----------



## Anthea

Another one shouldered thingy


----------



## Anthea

It does look like she is wearing a bib


----------



## Anthea

I totally agree with La Mari^^^^^^^


----------



## Anthea

I think she looks good there


----------



## bella1342

LOL at her facial expression... i don't like the dress either. BORING!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her bag.


----------



## Anthea

I cant see the picture?


----------



## Anthea

No for all the above reasons


----------



## Anthea

I like her outfit, her hair is a tad messy, the camera must have caught her at a bad moment as she looks a little spaced out.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like her cardigan.


----------



## Anthea

From what I can see of the dress i like.


----------



## Anthea

She would look a lot better with longer hair


----------



## Anthea

I don't know who she is but I'm not a fan on the print on the top. Otherwise she looks good.


----------



## Anthea

I don't think she looks good there at all, like Karren says her face is bland, the hair needs a change and she wears nothing else but crutch chillers.


----------



## SimplyElegant

If the shorts were a bit longer I'd love them and I love her CLs too.


----------



## Anthea

Entirly tasteless


----------



## Anthea

i don't think she looks good there at all


----------



## Anthea

I don't think the dress suits her


----------



## Anthea

I wonder how much she paid for that mess of a dress.


----------



## Anthea

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's ok. would look better without the dead thing on her shoulder. I agree!!


----------



## Anthea

I do like the shoes, the dress is OK. i think she needs to do something with her hair perhaps?


----------



## niksaki

colour is pretty she looks pretty with her hair like that


----------



## niksaki

who is she? i like red hair my daughter is a red head lol looks healthy


----------



## Bec688

Dunno who she is, love the hair though, nice and bright.


----------



## daer0n

I dont know who she is either haha

i'd say, its ok, nothing too impressing, just a regular girl in a bikini.

LOL Karren, you're too funny


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The cut of that swimsuit bottom makes her look quite boxy and the color and print are a bit dull.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

It's quite amusing to see that they had to digitally enhance her already surgically enhanced face.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Strapless tops and dresses place emphasis on the neck/shoulder/clavical area. I say that she has no neck, and this is NAY for her. ITA! She would have looked good otherwise if it weren't strapless.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Not hot...the whole outfit is too matchy-matchy, the hat looks ridiculous and the romper is neither cute nor fun nor sexy.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Not hot...the pleated tent, the hair, the mismatched necklace - what was she thinking? Pity really because she's very pretty otherwise.


----------



## bella1342

not... don't like it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I don't like the top either but I like the shorts and the shoes, just not together.


----------



## Bec688

I love Dita, but this isn't working for me.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The dress would look so much better (and classier) on someone with smaller boobs because it looks like it could slip off her boobs any time.


----------



## Bec688

Needs to be longer, I am so over these dresses that she always wears. Her hair looks BLAH.


----------



## speedy

Not.


----------



## speedy

Not hot. She normally looks stunning, but this is not a good look for her.


----------



## speedy

I don't know who she is. But the outfit is cute, whoreish, but cute.


----------



## vivelamour

LOVE her, not the look :


----------



## vivelamour

Pretty color. She used to be SO pretty, why all the PS? :[


----------



## gejba

Definitely not.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Hot! I like this edgier, sexier look she's sporting here.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Holy fringed gladiators, Batman!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think she looks pretty good but her face looks a bit gaunt here.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I don't like the dress. It looks like an asymmetrical tiered mini muu muu dress.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Oh my! She's this close to looking like Ivana Trump and she's only 27.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

The coat doesn't look flattering on her.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I think she looks quite elegant in this!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Wow! I haven't seen her since the early 80's! I think it's time she had a trim.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Yikes! Is that you, Marilyn Manson?


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Not hot. I think the paperbag waist pants add too much volume to her hips.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

She sure looks a lot like Diana Ross back in her hey day. I'm not too crazy about this dress though.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Not hot! The only people I've seen wearing mesh t-shirts like this are gay men at my favorite gay hang outs. I think he's trying too hard to look cool and sexy.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Is he packing a big one in his pants??


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Ewww, no!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Hell no!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Mischa Barton spotted leaving her hotel in New York City clad in a headband, a flowing top, skinny jeans and big old pair of Nike Dunks.

Source


----------



## pinksugar

she looks like a fool, which is pretty much what she always looks like. Definate nay from me.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Vanessa Williams was checking into LAX yesterday looking great and carrying a very colorful spring bag.

Source


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Katharine McPhee was photographed leaving her apartment in NYC the other day dressed in a tank top, vest and skinny jeans.

Source


----------



## Bec688

Ew, unattractive, unflattering outfit, those pants don't do her any favours.


----------



## SewAmazing

I know Jay "does his thing", but for a man who is 6'2" he always looks like he is wearing little boy clothes. Everything is always too tight. What a talented makeup artist though..


----------



## ticki

if he lost the frilly bow tie then it would look smashing.


----------



## Adrienne

Man she looks like such an idiot


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## StereoXGirl

She kind of looks like she's trying to be one of the Olsens. But, everything she's wearing is technically in style, so...*shrugs* lol.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## StereoXGirl

She's trying to make herself look as dumpy as possible, isn't she?


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## StereoXGirl

Lose the uggs. lol!

I don't really like the color of the jacket with her hair...it kind of clashes a little bit. But the shape of the jacket and everything else looks great, imo.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

*

*


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## PrissyB

Right now, IMO, NOT....but hopefully she stays on the road she seems to be on and comes back and makes me eat my words. Who knows.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Not. She still looks much better though than before.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Eek, NOT.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's alright.. Don't like the shoes though.


----------



## daer0n

Not.


----------



## Jinx

Not.

But it doesn't look like she was trying to impress anyone, either.

Just a chick doing her errands.


----------



## Jinx

Eh. It's okay. I'd wear it, but not to be glamorous or anything.

She looks good in purple. I don't really care for Eva personally.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Those are her workout clothes for Bally's. Not great, but at least she's working on getting back to something that resembles normalcy! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I don't really like the mix of the casual dress with dressy heels. But it's not awful...


----------



## Jinx

Ummmmm






It looks like she said "f*ck it" and rolled out the door.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Her hair's not looking so good, but she's looked a lot worse. So I'll say it's ok for her. lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl

This look really seems to be "in" right now. I've seen a lot of people dress like that. Especially with those sunglasses...

This is definitely Coachella style, though...


----------



## Jinx

Can't see the pic here, but in the link she looks good.

Waaaaay better than I look when I fly; I usually am sloppy, buzzed (because I am scared to fly so I keep myself happily in the rum and cokes) and distracted.

Okay, now I see the pic, lol!


----------



## puncturedskirt

not


----------



## puncturedskirt

not


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Not hot*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*yuck*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I am surprised to say not hot*


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## daer0n

Fixed the pic for you





Not hot!


----------



## chocobon

I think she looks good!!


----------



## chocobon

She looks hot and laid back!!!


----------



## chocobon

Not!!


----------



## chocobon

Hot!


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena

well she looks a million times better than she used to

so comparing to the older bad days, YAY


----------



## MakeUpbyAthena

BLACK hot

GOLD not

god, the one in gold looks like a ork, or something from lord of the rings

look at that face


----------



## Sonia_K

Definitely NOT! I think both of them have horrible dress sense.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## magosienne

yuck.

first, those arm things only look good with a punk outfit imo. that hair also looks like straw.

and i hate that top with her big boobs ready to explode.


----------



## magosienne

i agree with Sonia, at least the black twin looks decent.


----------



## magosienne

i agree. believe it or not i kinda like her hoodie.


----------



## magosienne

she looks nice, i like the color on her.


----------



## magosienne

she looks ok.


----------



## Sonia_K

I like the dress but wrong shoes, some sandals would have looked nice.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ewww...HER NOSE!!


----------



## Sheikah

Yep, that nose and she's strangely white too...


----------



## nanzmck

i think shes deliberately picking the worst colors possible for her complexion.

the shirt, eyeshadow, even her hair color is BLAH~

i think she has Olsen twin syndrome, purposely fugly.


----------



## nanzmck

MK needs to give that gold dress back to Rue McLanahan~


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ashley looks alot better (I think that's Ashley, the one in the black?)

Mary Kate looks like a trainwreck!. :|


----------



## daer0n

Eh, she looks ok.

She never looks amazingly good though, most of the time she dresses too plain i think.


----------



## daer0n

Nope, one looks trashy and the other one looks OLD!!!

They NEVER look hot.


----------



## daer0n

Not hot, but she looks better than she usually does.


----------



## daer0n

Three words for this:

Oh-my-god.

On a side note, NOT HOT!!!!!


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MK needs to give that gold dress back to Rue McLanahan~ HAHAHAHAHA!!!!





MK looks sickly.


----------



## Bec688

Oh geez. I can't stand their fashion sense, or lack thereof.


----------



## Anthea

Why do they always look so haggard?


----------



## Anthea

She is unfortunitly looking more like her brother.


----------



## Anthea

The E/S colour does not do her any favors. The outfit is OK I guess.


----------



## Anthea

She looks OK there


----------



## Anthea

Shes not hot but shes not trying to impress either.


----------



## Anthea

Hate the glasses and shoes


----------



## bCreative

not


----------



## Anthea

She is looking OK


----------



## bCreative

not hot...and that bag is hideous!


----------



## bCreative

wow....so not hot

are you sure that's not michael?


----------



## Anthea

She looks alright there, maybe the colour is a bit pale on her.


----------



## Anthea

Yes loose the Uggs, just don't like them.


----------



## Anthea

Total disaster


----------



## Anthea

Theres too much going on in that dress for my liking. I think she looks great.


----------



## Anthea

EEKKK Only when you think you have seen it all with her.


----------



## puncturedskirt

not


----------



## puncturedskirt

I like her hair, not the dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt

haha..is she serious? :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT, I like the jacket though.


----------



## puncturedskirt

B-i-r-d


----------



## daer0n

Not


----------



## daer0n

Not! what is with the uggs! yuck!


----------



## daer0n

Not another one with uggs, pfft.

Wtf.

Not!


----------



## daer0n

i agree the hair looks nice, the dress, not so much.


----------



## daer0n

hot mama?

haha i dont think so, at least not in that picture, they picked the worst look on her to say she looks hot, NOT!


----------



## daer0n

not


----------



## brewgrl

I HATE when people try to look like they aren't trying... My biggest friggin pet peeve ever.


----------



## brewgrl

I may be the only person who thinks this, but I love that friggin Isabella Fiore bag she has... I LOVE it.


----------



## brewgrl

Why can't someone give this girl decent extensions????


----------



## brewgrl

What is up with that HORRIBLE brassy hair color going on???


----------



## niksaki

she looks better with black hair


----------



## niksaki

those shoes are so bad with that dress


----------



## niksaki

i would wear that how cute


----------



## niksaki

lol i think its nice


----------



## niksaki

i like her shes classy


----------



## niksaki

she so looks like her brother who has a wig on haha


----------



## chocobon

Love the jacket, lost the Uggs!!!


----------



## chocobon

not!


----------



## chocobon

She looks awful!!!


----------



## pinksugar

freakishly michael jackson esque. WTF is wrong with her face.

This whole family seem like they were/are ashamed to be black. I think she looked much hotter back before all the surgeries.


----------



## Kamicha

She should really work to get a better foundation match, IMO.

But guess that it's not the one and only failure here...


----------



## pinksugar

I like it. I like the dress and I really like the shoes. Since she has a less than womanly figure (IMO she's really straight up and downish) this kind of outfit flatters her since it doesn't draw attention to her non existent waist.


----------



## pinksugar

not, but she seems to be wearing shoes (I'm assuming here, I admi!) she's not showing undies or lack thereof, the top is cute even, although super casual.

I don't mind this outfit for walking around at home. Why not?


----------



## pinksugar

I like it too Nik! the shoes match, she's not looking like a street walker, the only thing I don't like apart from Paris herself is that stupid pose like a 5 year old showing off a party dress.

But seriously. I would wear that outfit!


----------



## pinksugar

hate it. The hair is ugly, the shoes are hideous. The glasses are really random and don't match anything. A no from me.


----------



## pinksugar

what is the deal with those uggs?

and I really don't like this style of hair at all. NAY!


----------



## pinksugar

I think that blush is not quite the right colour for her?

the dress is a bit short for me. I'm not a massive fan of it.


----------



## pinksugar

that is the closest I have come to liking that style of shoe.

I think they look kind of cute and the dress is sweet, but not HOT MAMA in my book, more 'pregnant and barefoot freeloving hippie' mama, LOL


----------



## pinksugar

a little bit short for my liking but I love her shoes, and the colour is pretty.

I love the bag too


----------



## pinksugar

I was so prepared to love it since it's rach, but this outfit is ugly and I don;t like her hair colour either. Not hot


----------



## pinksugar

kind of cute actually. And I love those shoes. Gorgeous!


----------



## pinksugar

kind of cute. Makes her look flat chested though. And I don't like the bag. Too much chainy-zippy action going on for me


----------



## pinksugar

NOT. Leggings are not pants Lindsay!


----------



## pinksugar

kind of cute but wtf is that hideous creation her child is wearing?


----------



## pinksugar

she looks exhausted. That ES as Nuri said, does NOTHING for her


----------



## pinksugar

she's pulling it off. It doesn't look too bad on her!


----------



## empericalbeauty

i thin she looks fresh and yeah..sexy


----------



## horsienut

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif kind of cute but wtf is that hideous creation her child is wearing?




I always feel bad for the kids - they are too young to know they look ridiculous


----------



## chocobon

Not bad but she oughta lose the shoes!


----------



## chocobon

She's hot!!


----------



## chocobon

She looks hot!


----------



## chocobon

Not!!


----------



## ticki

she looks good in that pic. not digging the sandals though.


----------



## ticki

that's a great outfit.


----------



## chocobon

Both not hot!


----------



## chocobon

Very cute!


----------



## chocobon

Very cute!!


----------



## chocobon

Hot!


----------



## chocobon

Too much!!


----------



## chocobon

Nope!! Horrible hair and Uggs!!


----------



## chocobon

Nope!!


----------



## chocobon

Haha!! Gotta love Snoop!!


----------



## ticki

i opened this thread expecting a total train wreck, but she doesn't look half bad.


----------



## chocobon

Ewww!


----------



## chocobon

Hot!


----------



## chocobon

He looks like a Matador!!


----------



## chocobon

Ewww! But this look is for a movie role!


----------



## chocobon

Hot for his age|~!


----------



## chocobon

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## pla4u

she is pretty I don't care for her dress though..


----------



## pla4u

Not a flattering outfit in my opinion...


----------



## pla4u

I am not impressed she looks like she hasn't slept in a few days...


----------



## pla4u

I lLIKE that DRESS!!!

I want one....


----------



## pla4u

hummm i like the dress color and paterns but the cut?? naw... and those shoes....nawww


----------



## internetchick

I love Uggs(not with dresses). Go ahead and judge!






I don't like this at all. From the hair to the outfit.


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it too Nik! the shoes match, she's not looking like a street walker, the only thing I don't like apart from Paris herself is that stupid pose like a 5 year old showing off a party dress.
But seriously. I would wear that outfit!

Agreed.


----------



## internetchick

Don't like. Aren't those the Nike's someone posted an article about recently?


----------



## internetchick

I love her hair. The dress just isn't doing it for me though.


----------



## internetchick

Ha!!!


----------



## internetchick

Needs longer pants, different shoes.


----------



## internetchick

That is hilarious!! Not for me.


----------



## internetchick

LOVE the shoes. Don't care for the dress, and the hair is a bit too messy.


----------



## internetchick

Not. Too bland.


----------



## internetchick

Cute. I don't think the shoes go. She looks healthy now too. For awhile she looked scary skinny.


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why do they always look so haggard? I wonder that too. They are such beautiful women, but they don't play that up right.


----------



## internetchick

Don't care for it. The visible bra ruins it for me. Maybe if the top wasn't so baggy.


----------



## internetchick

Not.


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## internetchick

I like it.


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## internetchick

Love the jacket!

Not for the overall look.


----------



## speedy

Not. But I do like the jacket, it'd be great in a different colour.


----------



## sarah666

without the uggs shes definatly hot. She doesnt need to wear loads of make up to look fabulous.


----------



## horsienut

I say hot too -

outfit's cute and she looks her age.


----------



## speedy

Not.


----------



## speedy

Hot, I think she looks cute.


----------



## speedy

She looks okay, but not great.


----------



## nanzmck

hot, she looks like a young girl now that she has a bit more weight on her.

she looked old when she was super skinny.


----------



## princessraini30

Not, the orange does clash with her hair!


----------



## speedy

Hot!


----------



## speedy

I think she looks nice, and I love the bag.


----------



## speedy

Not, I really don't think that dress is flattering for her.


----------



## speedy

Not, it looks like she forgot to put her pants on.


----------



## speedy

It's okay, not horrible, but not great.


----------



## jessiej78

She looks great


----------



## speedy

Not!


----------



## speedy

I think she looks pretty good.


----------



## speedy

She looks pretty, but that dress is a big not.


----------



## speedy

Hehe, I love Snoop, he's such a character.


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot


----------



## speedy

Not. I like the jacket, but the short pants and boots do not look good.


----------



## speedy

She looks great, but the dress is awful.


----------



## speedy

She looks like she's dressed up to go to a bad taste party.


----------



## speedy

Not!


----------



## speedy

Eeek, that's horrible!


----------



## speedy

Not bad. I like the colour of her bag.


----------



## speedy

I don't like it, I think there's too much blue.


----------



## speedy

Not, but it's good to see her looking happy.


----------



## pla4u

well not hot but looks cumfy....for a workout or a nap..


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like it, I think there's too much blue. I agree.


----------



## daer0n

blah, not


----------



## pla4u

Kinda nice... I agree though lota blue could use something...


----------



## SewAmazing

I always thought the Jacksons were an attractive family. Never understood why they thought they needed all those "enhancements". I understand a nose job, but they have had several each. LaToya looks like Barbie gone wrong.


----------



## nanzmck

is it bad that I didn't even have to open this thread before deciding NOT?


----------



## niksaki

yup casually cute


----------



## niksaki

i love it and what the daughter is wearing i dont think we should be critising what the children wear it could be just them having fun and dressing up etc


----------



## niksaki

pretty love her shoes her feet look big though??


----------



## niksaki

dont like leggings! but her hair and glasses are cool


----------



## niksaki

black is hot and the gold omfg what is with the messy freakin hair all the time that is not hot! someone tell her!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Why is this girl so obsessed with leggings as pants???


----------



## StereoXGirl

Yeah, I think Ashley's the one in black. She looks decent. She'd look great if those holes weren't in her dress. Mary-Kate just looks like a hot mess. lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl

There's nothing wrong with what her daughter is wearing! It just looks like she's playing dress up in a princess dress. I think it would be awful if we tried to make children dress like little adults! Let them have their fun!

Having said that, I'd like Heidi's look a lot better if the shirt was a tad shorter.


----------



## StereoXGirl

The v neck slit thing is way too low for day wear!

I'd totally steal those shoes from her, though!


----------



## puncturedskirt

EVERY photo I see of her, Is her wearing LEGGINGS. :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It looks more like a shirt to me....NOT HOT.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her cardigan.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Hot.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like her flats and jacket but she makes everything look so trashy.


----------



## dancer01

She doesn't look bad..but she'd look better if she wore actual pants.


----------



## dancer01

She looks kind of cute.


----------



## vivelamour

Isn't she flatchested though? Her dress is cute.


----------



## dancer01

I kind of like it, if her shirt was a diff colour or shorter i'd like it more.


----------



## dancer01

Not.


----------



## dancer01

Not really hot..she looks okay.


----------



## dancer01

Hot, except for the sandals


----------



## debbiedeb77

Not


----------



## luxotika

Hot from the neck up. I don't like the rest really.


----------



## Anthea

Its ok except for the sandles


----------



## Anthea

Its OK, a little bit plain.


----------



## macface

don't like it.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

Rather boring and dull look.


----------



## ColdDayInHell

She looks quite hot if it weren't for the bra showing.


----------



## Bec688

Can't handle the leggings as pants.


----------



## Kokane

uhm...not


----------



## Anthea

She would look better with a pair of jeans.


----------



## Anthea

She looks OK, a little to much blue perhaps.


----------



## mariascreek

hot.


----------



## mariascreek

hot, like it.


----------



## mariascreek

hot i love the outfit, but i must admit she looks like a copy of someone you can imagine wearing something like that like sienna miller, or kate moss.


----------



## mariascreek

ehhhh. whats up with that old lady hair.


----------



## mariascreek

ummm....better than usual?


----------



## mariascreek

awful.


----------



## mariascreek

not her best of the best but her hair makes up for it.


----------



## mariascreek

i really cant help but love them, i think they're hot.


----------



## mariascreek

its very NYC. but what i dont understand is why do those pants look so unflattering on her? she's a stick.


----------



## mariascreek

minus the uggs, its very sex and the city.


----------



## mariascreek

she looks good.


----------



## mariascreek

yes, forever hot.


----------



## mariascreek

not...


----------



## mariascreek

cute dress, her face is whatever.


----------



## mariascreek

i like it, its not the most flattering thing ever though.


----------



## mariascreek

love, i want those sandals.


----------



## mariascreek

ewwwwwww whats up with that bag?


----------



## mariascreek

smokin'


----------



## mariascreek

eh, her hair looks brassy.


----------



## mariascreek

i like the dress, but she makes everything looks like an old lady outfit.


----------



## mariascreek

like it, but not the shoes.


----------



## mariascreek

nope.


----------



## mariascreek

i love him.


----------



## mariascreek

hot outfit.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi,

Eva looks nice.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

Not crazy about the look from the waist down.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

Solange is Beyonce's younger sister. The dress does not look good on her. However legs look fabulous.)


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

I love the shoes matching the Birkin bag. How many of these bags does she have anyway?


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

Four different shades of blue...I like it. Nice afternnoon with her daughter.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

She definitely has me beat when I fly (jogging pants, t-shirt and gym shoes).


----------



## Kokane

I think she looks nice


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

He practices yoga 2-3 hours a day? It's definitely the way to go. Sting looks fabulous.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

She used to be such a pretty girl....


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's not HORRIBLE, but it's not hot either.


----------



## Killah Kitty

I dont like it...so plain. The bag and shoes arent that amazing either. I mean I wouldnt mind a pair of heels like that! But her feet look like they are hurting


----------



## Sarah84

I love the shoes


----------



## Sarah84

She looks very pretty and i like the colour of the dress but not really the style


----------



## Sarah84

ermm its not too bad, maybe a bit too flarey


----------



## Sarah84

I think she looks gorgeous and love the outfit and shoes


----------



## dancer01

Hot


----------



## dancer01

Not hot


----------



## dancer01

She looks hot, and I really like that colour.


----------



## dancer01

Hot.


----------



## Sarah84

Its ok, don't like the shoes though.


----------



## Anthea

Those jeans and boots are a bad combo.


----------



## Anthea

She looks good there.


----------



## Anthea

The shoes and bad are nice, she looks ok here, maybe the front V neck slit can come up a touch.


----------



## LittleMissLilo

Shes' my idol! I freakin' love her its ridiculous. LOL okay not like that, but she is uber cute and i just love her style.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The top is the only thing I like. I don't like the raw seams on the shorts, and the shoes don't really match.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The shoes are hot!


----------



## monniej

whoa! that's scary!


----------



## Angels_Decay

MAN she look weird, guess it runs in the family. That god Janet hasen't jumped on the " i wanna look lie an alien" band waggon.


----------



## magneticheart

Is it just me or does she look like someone who works in the hospital gift shop?

I don't like it.


----------



## magneticheart

It's kinda cute but I don't like the ruffle neck-line. Nothing to do with this outfit though, I just don't like ruffles. Although this definatley isn't the worst way I've seen them worn lol


----------



## magneticheart

Not! Too much black and what's up with the short trousers? Are they supposed to be like that or are they just too short on her? I hope it's the latter and that she hasn't purposely bought awkwardly short pants lol


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't care for it. The visible bra ruins it for me. Maybe if the top wasn't so baggy. I agree. I don't like the whole showing bra thing.


----------



## magneticheart

I like the colour but I would have liked the dress if it had been fitted.


----------



## magneticheart

Nope. It's too sticky out imo. It's very little girl at a birthday party.


----------



## magneticheart

I love Sting and The Police and he looks really good for his age but a see-through shirt?

No, no way. Not on anyone lol


----------



## magneticheart

Not. I like her cardigan though. Maybe it would have been better if the top underneath the cardigan was white and then all the blue would have been broken up.


----------



## magneticheart

In usual cicumstances not but when I think about what I fly in I can't pass judgement about this being too casual and not very special.

So...No comment


----------



## Adrienne

Vanessa: hot; Bag: not


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I HATE when people try to look like they aren't trying... My biggest friggin pet peeve ever. Me too! "Oh this took me about 2 seconds to throw together when I rolled out of bed this morning!" Yeah right! And is she wearing SOCKS?! Or are they boots? Either way they're bad lol


----------



## magneticheart

I thought I'd like it because she almost always looks good but I don't.

And what did she do to her gorgeous hair?! I'm really not liking the new style


----------



## magneticheart

Hot! She looks all smokey and I actually quite like the hair lol


----------



## magneticheart

Oh god NAY! I'm actually beginning to think she *wants* to look as bad as possible.


----------



## Ricci

I dont mind this look prolly cuz Im into hippy style but her hair needs to be more neater


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow....so not hotare you sure that's not michael?

LMAO


----------



## Adrienne

Seriously, wtf was she thinkin!? That was actually a cute dress on her!


----------



## pinksugar

the dress would be cute in another colour, but seriously, its that hat that is the worst part. It's interesting but kind of weird and ugly at the same time.

I say, not hot


----------



## internetchick

Lose the hat and I like it.


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the messy hair, that might just be the hottest I have seen her. She always looks pretty, but there she looks hot! I agree!


----------



## fawp

Not "hot" and not "not." This whole look is pretty bleh.


----------



## fawp

The hat is ridiculously cooky! But that's why we love her!





I hope she took it off once she got inside, though. I'd hate to still behind that thing at a movie.


----------



## GlossyAbby

cute dress and the crazy hair piece is so SJP


----------



## han

she rocks!


----------



## han

shes beautiful but i dont really like her hair or the jacket


----------



## han

i like the laid back look, she pulls it off well


----------



## han

i like the dress not the hat


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the messy hair, that might just be the hottest I have seen her. She always looks pretty, but there she looks hot! i agree, she looks hot!


----------



## -Liz-

i like i think fi you can pull it off its cute


----------



## Bec688

Don't like it at all. Those shoes...ewwww.


----------



## Bec688

A big no from me, that coat is horendous, and the hair...what's going on there?


----------



## KatJ

It's okay. As for the shoe/boot things, yuck.


----------



## lynnda

Hott!


----------



## KatJ

Her cut looks gorgeous on her, as for the color, it's a bit awkward. I think maybe she should have closed the coat, and lost the uggs.


----------



## crapola

i also love the jacket. reminds me of the one from Breakfast at Tiffany's where Holly and Paul steal from the five and dime store.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she looks haggard and trashy here but she usually looks hot I agree


----------



## speedy

That hat is awful.


----------



## speedy

I don't like it.


----------



## speedy

Not hot.


----------



## ticki

tell me again why she's still famous?


----------



## ticki

don't like it.


----------



## ticki

the dress looks great on her. that monstrosity on her head is another matter.


----------



## ticki

i took one look and thought totally hot. the "messy" hair i really didn't notice until i read the replies. is it a girl thing?


----------



## KatJ

I like it. The shoes bother me though. She has really big feet and those shoes seem to show that off.


----------



## iheartjulie

I like the dress. It's very cute.

Maybe in a different shade. Or maybe on someone else.


----------



## iheartjulie

Fierce!


----------



## fawp

I like it! Cute, simple, flirty.

The hair seems a little too simple, though.


----------



## fawp

I seriously don't know why she's considered a style icon.


----------



## La_Mari

She's cute, I like her.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The hat is ridiculously cooky! But that's why we love her!




I hope she took it off once she got inside, though. I'd hate to still behind that thing at a movie.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

*

*


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

Hot or not?


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

Model couple Christy Turlington and Ed Burns make a low-key entrance to the star studded affair. Turlington wears Escada while Burns dons an Armani suit.


----------



## Adrienne

Model Elettra Rossellini Wiedemann--Isabella Rossellini's daughter--wears a colorful parachute gown by New York designer Chris Benz.


----------



## Adrienne

Burlesque queen and fashion show regular Dita Von Teese makes a glamorous appearance before her performance at the Be Cointreauversial Party at the Angel Orensanz Foundation. New York City, April 2008.


----------



## Adrienne

America's Top Model Jazleen hits up the Cointreauversial Party at the Angel Orensanz Foundation in a daring, plunging-neckline dress. New York City, April 2008


----------



## Adrienne

Fashion muse Daphne Guinness strikes a chic pose at the launch exhibition of "Skin and Bones" at the Embankment Galleries. London, April 2008.


----------



## semantje

hot


----------



## Adrienne

Yaz Hernandez and designer Carolina Herrera host the El Museo gala pre-party at Hernandez's stately residence. The pre-party and the stylish gala--which will be chaired by Carolina Herrera and her fellow designers, Ruben and Isabel Toledo--will go to benefit El Museo del Barrio, Manhattan's premiere latino cultural institution. New York, April 2008.


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## internetchick

She looks lovely


----------



## internetchick

Not!


----------



## internetchick

Not liking it at all.


----------



## Darla

love that hair, whatever she wears she seems to pull it off well.


----------



## internetchick

What is with her boob?

Not


----------



## internetchick

Nope. But I like her bag.


----------



## internetchick

I rarely like what she puts together. Not.


----------



## internetchick

I like it.


----------



## internetchick

It's too much.


----------



## internetchick

Pleated front pants?!?

Not, but not nearly as bad as some things she has worn.


----------



## Adrienne

Seen just before her appearance on the _Late Show with David Letterman_, Sarah Michelle Gellar covers up her LBD with a polished-looking plaid coat. March, 2008.


----------



## Adrienne

Ashanti pulls off a risk-taking look--patterned pants--by lengthening her silhouette with heels in a complementary shade. A simple black top and elegant jewels finish off the sophisticated ensemble.


----------



## Adrienne

British model and writer Sophie Dahl dresses up a simple jersey dress with a dramatic floor-dusting Chanel coat. Surely Coco herself would approve of Dahl's effortlessly elegant look


----------



## Adrienne

At Jean-Paul Gaultier's Haute Couture show in Paris, Dita von Teese exhudes Old Hollywood glamour in a plaid trench and beaded beret. January, 2008


----------



## Adrienne

Ginnifer Goodwin wears Prada to the L.A. screening party of Miuccia Prada's _Trembled Blossoms_ film. March, 2008


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## ticki

ok checklist...

beach... check!

sunny day... check!

hair and makeup... check!

photographer... check!

bathing suit... check!

pink uggs... OMG WTH?! it's a freaking beach! why are you wearing uggs!!


----------



## internetchick

No. The pattern makes her look unbalanced.


----------



## internetchick

I don't like the beret. she still looks good though.


----------



## bCreative

not hot...the hat is too funny!!


----------



## bCreative

*




*

Rihanna in NYC. I actually like this look.


----------



## Angels_Decay

I don't know why but i actully like it. Reminds me of the 80's LOL. I'd ware it! As far as currant fashion is concerned though... lol.. i donno


----------



## Angels_Decay

Wtf is that on her head????


----------



## michal_cohen

not me

but its look pretty good on her


----------



## Adrienne

I think this is way too 80s. It would look better if she didn't have the headband on.


----------



## Sarah84

i quite like the dress but ermm she has a plant pot on her head, whats that all about??


----------



## Sarah84

Loose the headband, change the shoes then would ba much better


----------



## monniej

wild child! lol~ i love it!


----------



## monniej

i'm sorry but i hate that stupid hat!


----------



## monniej

not much going on there! her makeup looks very pretty.


----------



## monniej

i don't care for the shorts, but she does look cute.


----------



## monniej

she looks a bit sloppy


----------



## monniej

this whole look isn't working.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I HATE when people try to look like they aren't trying... My biggest friggin pet peeve ever. i hear you!


----------



## monniej

yuck! everything she has on is ill-fitting. not a good look.


----------



## monniej

does she do this stuff on purpose? this is really bad.


----------



## monniej

gorgeous! do it to death, dita!!!


----------



## monniej

this look is so cute on her! i love it!


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I may be the only person who thinks this, but I love that friggin Isabella Fiore bag she has... I LOVE it. you're not alone at all! i love that bag! 
i think all she had to do was pull her hair back and this pic is smokin'.


----------



## monniej

this girl needs a stylist!


----------



## monniej

nothing special...


----------



## monniej

kind of cute but still a bit weird. i'm not sure how i feel about this one.


----------



## monniej

i hate these ballet flats with evening attire. not a good look.


----------



## monniej

please don't ask me why i like this look, but i do! i don't know what has come over [email protected] lmao~


----------



## monniej

is this kind of weird or is it just me?


----------



## monniej

the dress and shoes aren't working together in this one.


----------



## monniej

cute!


----------



## monniej

the daughter is precious. the mom, not so much. i can pass on this one.


----------



## jessiej78

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi:
Not crazy about the look from the waist down.

DITTO!!!


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like the shape of the top but not the pattern on it. I really don't like her pants though.


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot but like the top


----------



## GlossyAbby

hot and casual


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks so old


----------



## McRubel

I think she looks pretty....but then again I really like her


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Not hot.*


----------



## Sarah84

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she looks so old i agree she does seem to look kind of old in that pic


----------



## bCreative

not feeling it


----------



## bCreative

not hot


----------



## bCreative

i don't know....it's kind of simple


----------



## bCreative

don't like it...she looks older than what she is


----------



## bCreative

no


----------



## magneticheart

Not *shakes head* It's a shame because her face is so pretty but her outfits are plain strange.


----------



## magneticheart

Not.


----------



## magneticheart

Nothing really special. It just looks like a dusty old coat she dragged out of the back of her closet to keep her warm.


----------



## magneticheart

She's been wearing flats quite a lot lately. Maybe it's got something to do with the fact her boyfriend is quite short? I dunno lol The dress looks like it could be nice with heels maybe but I don't like the coat at all.


----------



## magneticheart

Anyone else? Probably not. Dita? Of course. I think she pulls it off really well!




lol I quite like it. I would look stupid if I tried it but there you go lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magneticheart

Compared to her other outfits this is alright. The eyeshadow is horrible though.


----------



## magneticheart

The miniture garden growing from her head needs to be destroyed lol The dress is quite cute but the stupid hat ruins it.


----------



## magneticheart

I'm on the fence. It's kind of okay but the headband is annoying and the purple and yellow look strange together but I think if she'd have worn a nice pair of shoes and lost the headband I'd have liked it.


----------



## aney

I'd ditch the headband and the jacket... but I love the shoes!


----------



## aney

HOT! She can do no wrong!


----------



## niksaki

she is so classy


----------



## niksaki

OMG i love all the bits (omit the headscarf) but she should not wear it all together its way over 80's for me.


----------



## niksaki

its alright


----------



## Obreathemykiss

I like everything but the shoes...those are awful.


----------



## niksaki

lol i dunno i think she is pretty though


----------



## StereoXGirl

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate these ballet flats with evening attire. not a good look. I just got an InStyle magazine saying that "You can't wear flats for evening" is a style myth. So I guess this is kind of an "in" look now.
The coat is a little odd with the rest of the outfit, but I think she pulls it off ok.


----------



## niksaki

its alright


----------



## niksaki

not sure but shes so pretty


----------



## aney

hate the shoes... everything else looks good!


----------



## aney

not!


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *chocobon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks hot and laid back!!! So does i agree!! whats wrong with just not caring for a day? lol i bet they hate having to try to be perfect all the time


----------



## aney

it's ok!


----------



## niksaki

she looks a tad orange but very sweet and pretty


----------



## aney

umm... not!


----------



## Sonia_K

the outfit is good...shoes are awful


----------



## aney

Don't really like it! I hate the top of the dress!


----------



## aney

Not!


----------



## mariascreek

idk who she is, but not hot.


----------



## mariascreek

idk how i feel about this one......i like it and i hate it.. how's that?


----------



## mariascreek

hot, only cuz its her, anyone else could probably not pull this off.


----------



## mariascreek

yay finally back to blonde??? i thought she was uber boring as a brunette, and i love brunettes, just didnt work for her.


----------



## mariascreek

no....


----------



## mariascreek

hot, i think she looks french in this picture for some reason.


----------



## Bec688

Don't like it.... pleated pants, a big no no.


----------



## Bec688

Not hot at all....


----------



## Bec688

She looks sad and lifeless here, not digging the outfit either.


----------



## Bec688

She looks gorgeous, love the jacket.


----------



## Bec688

I don't like it at all...those shoes....yuck.


----------



## Bec688

This outfit is all over the shop, not working for me.


----------



## Bec688

It's kinda cute...but kinda not.


----------



## Bec688

It looks like she has 2 different dresses sewn together. I like the right side of the dress lol


----------



## Bec688

Take away the boots and the head scarf, and it's not too bad.


----------



## PrissyB

I'm with some of the others...loose the headband. But other then that, sure!


----------



## PrissyB

Not really feeling it, only cause it looks a little boring to me. Plus none of it does a thing for her figure. Next!


----------



## PrissyB

I like it but I feel compelled to admit that something about her feet freaks me out. Idk what it is.


----------



## PrissyB

I love this!!! Sooo cute...and you guys are prob right, only on her!


----------



## LilDee

Although the top part that looks like a tanktop bugs me... I think it's a cute dress! It would have been better without the strap things though...


----------



## La_Mari

The top half looks good to me, haven't seen her around in a while...


----------



## La_Mari

I LOVE IT! ! !

Except for the head band, but the jeans look a little faded :/


----------



## puncturedskirt

I hate the top she's wearing with it and I don't like the shoes at all.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I agree with LilDee...Surprisingly since i don't like Paris and she usually wears ugly clothing.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Love the jacket.


----------



## Darla

i despise plaid! the picture is great .. from the neck up.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

She has 70 year old feet on a 27 year old body. The top of the dress looks funny.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Nice, except for the shoes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not..


----------



## puncturedskirt

OH wow...Not.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I like everything but her feet/shoes. Huge, skinny, and boney! Ugg...lol.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's not BAD but it's not hot either.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## kellianne76

That jacket looks like somethimg she got from her grandmother's closet.


----------



## StereoXGirl

That shirt is straight from the early 90's! lol! It's bad, but she's looked a lot worse...


----------



## lynnda

Not!! i don't like the top at all!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Not.*


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Dita is the only lady that I know who could be ultra - sexy in plaid !







*


----------



## Anthea

That jacket does suit her, she looks good there.


----------



## Anthea

Looks like she has a big L in her dress, looks a bit strange to be.


----------



## Anthea

I don't think so.


----------



## Anthea

I'm not sure what to think about that one, I feel its a bit bland and the pants look a bit too mom like.


----------



## Anthea

The outfit is OK, nothing special, her face expression in that pic does not help.


----------



## Anthea

She needs heels.


----------



## Anthea

Shoes are bad


----------



## Anthea

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Take away the boots and the head scarf, and it's not too bad.


----------



## Anthea

I do like the dress. I do hate the hat.


----------



## KatJ

I like the dress. The hat is too Carrie for me.


----------



## KatJ

I dont mind the head piece.... The boots on the other hand, I don't really like the purple being thrown in.


----------



## KatJ

The pants need to have a lower waist, she has a shapely lower body, and the cut of the pants don't do a thing for it. They could also use a little bit of length. The shoes are horrible from what I can see.


----------



## KatJ

The flats are a no-go. I think the dark pantyhose throw the look off too.


----------



## KatJ

Nothing to get excited over.


----------



## KatJ

I agree, it's just toooooo much going on.


----------



## KatJ

She looks good in the purple, but as mentioned before the dress is a little too casual for the dressy shoes.


----------



## KatJ

Sorry, but there comes a certain age when see-thru shirts should not even be a consideration.


----------



## KatJ

The Jackson's are a rough looking bunch these days.


----------



## KatJ

Hottest I've seen her in a long time.


----------



## KatJ

Cute look, but the shoes aren't the best color for the outfit.


----------



## KatJ

I will forever loathe those shoes. the rest of the outfit is okay.


----------



## KatJ

EW EW EW EW EW. Females in their 20s should not wear those pants.


----------



## speedy

Yes, definitely too much happening there.


----------



## ticki

lose the gloves and the super dangly necklaces and i think she'd look super. that's a nice belt, though!


----------



## ticki

the skirt is really pretty. with a different top i think it would look great.


----------



## ticki

the boots totally kill the outfit.


----------



## ticki

i don't like it at all. not!


----------



## ticki

heels totally would have made the look


----------



## ticki

hot!


----------



## -Liz-

ugh she looks like the female version of uncle karl


----------



## -Liz-

i kinda like it,just not together


----------



## -Liz-

i like everything separatley and im in LOVE with the jacket


----------



## -Liz-

no just...no


----------



## -Liz-

it's ok i guess nothing special


----------



## lynnda

too much!


----------



## monniej

too short!


----------



## daer0n

She is so tacky most of the time


----------



## daer0n

I think Leighton is a really pretty girl, i love how she looks here, the messy updo, the makeup is flawless, her makeup artist did a very good job making it look fresh, it also goes very well with the bronze color of the dress, --while i am not crazy about the shape of the dress and her heels particularly, i think she looks very well put together here. I wouldn't wear what she is wearing but IMO even when the dress can look like a gift wrap she can pull it off. She is HOT





What do you think? *Hot or not?*


----------



## love2482

Was she at a lakers game or something?


----------



## nanzmck

it says it "lengthens her silhouette"

um no, it makes her look stocky even tho her body is bangin~


----------



## magneticheart

Not! It makes her look stumpy. I hate those trousers so much lol


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I love Beyonce &amp; I adore her gorgeous legs, but overall the outfit needs to be toned down.*


----------



## chocobon

Not!!! Too much!!


----------



## chocobon

Not!


----------



## chocobon

Not!


----------



## chocobon

I don't love the dress but she looks so pretty and radiant!~


----------



## StereoXGirl

The shape of the dress is a little odd, but I still think she looks hot!


----------



## StereoXGirl

It is a bit much, but what really gets me is the stockings. Why does she always wear those ugly stockings! They look horrible!


----------



## chocobon

Ewww!


----------



## monniej

the dress is kind of shapeless, but she looks cute.


----------



## iheartjulie

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yuck! everything she has on is ill-fitting. not a good look. I totally agree. The sunglasses look like they're too big too. They don't sit on her face right.

Looks like she's trying to hard to look laid back.

She's such a cute girl, she could do better than this. I expect more from her because isn't she supposed to be coming out with her high fashion line soon!


----------



## iheartjulie

Hot!

This girl is so cute. She could probably pull anything off.

Plus the color does wonders for her skin tone.


----------



## SimplyElegant

She looks good.


----------



## mariascreek

i like it.


----------



## Aprill

burn those damn boots


----------



## McRubel

I'm not understanding those sandals with the flap creeping up her leg!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel

I think she's hot!


----------



## greeneyedangel

I really don't like those boots


----------



## greeneyedangel

I like it!


----------



## speedy

I don't like the dress, but she looks pretty.


----------



## ticki

she pulls it off beautifully. i love it.


----------



## jessiej78

She looks perfect! I love the dress.


----------



## usersassychick0

not a huge fan of the dress, but i adore her makeup


----------



## brewgrl

I am not a fan of the side trouser pockets and the plaid pattern together... it gives an odd shape to her hips


----------



## Anthea

Yes loose the gloves and some of the necklaces and it would be better, not crazy about the shoes either.


----------



## Anthea

She does look good, not liking the dress so much.


----------



## Anthea

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is this kind of weird or is it just me? Its not just you that thinks it looks weird.


----------



## Anthea

She looks short and stumpy there. Its a terrible outfit for her.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is a bit much, but what really gets me is the stockings. Why does she always wear those ugly stockings! They look horrible! Because without them, her legs aren't as gorgeous as everyone thinks.


----------



## La_Mari

She never looks hot to me. Very boring. W/e


----------



## La_Mari

I think it would look better if she got rid of the necklaces and stockings. Maybe the stupid gloves too.


----------



## brewgrl

Gladiator flats have got to go.... now


----------



## fawp

I think it's cute...from the ankles up. When is this ding-dang gladiator flat trend going to end! Is this the way people feel about my beloved Uggs?






P.S. I like the slightly visible leopard bra...it's cute and sassy without trying too hard.


----------



## fawp

Without the gloves, it would be great. It looks like she's trying too hard to be classy and edgy. Leave that to Rhianna, B!


----------



## pinksugar

I don't really like it. The skirt is too short, the gloves look a bit foolish since the rest of the outfit is not retro themed (does that make sense? I think gloves look best with an outfit inspired by the era in which gloves would have been worn!) I don't really like the shoes and the bag is kind of ugly...

nope, not a fan at all


----------



## pinksugar

I LOVE her makeup! she looks so fresh and happy and pretty.

The dress is ugly but she still looks hot


----------



## pinksugar

ugh. H-No for this one


----------



## pinksugar

agreed, I really like that skirt, but yeah, not with that top.


----------



## pinksugar

now that internetchick said that... yeah, it kind of does make her look unbalanced. But at first glance I kind of liked it


----------



## pinksugar

I like it, although the length of the jacket and the rest of the outfit could make or break this one for me...

she really loves that beret thing, she's been photographed in it HEAPS of times


----------



## pinksugar

not together and not at this type of event. I do like that coat, and the dress looks cute, and the ballet flats are adorable. But DEFINITELY not at an evening event.

The coat would look good with heels and a corporate suit or something, but with this dress it reminds me of a dressing gown


----------



## pinksugar

she should be shot for those shoes.

I would mind the pants with a pair of pointy toed black pumps and a puffy sleeved business shirt actually...


----------



## pinksugar

the one in the suit, I like the outfit (apart from the fringed top!)

but her makeup is kind of pale.

The other woman is wearing a dress that does absolutely nothing at all for her figure


----------



## pinksugar

Im going to say not - she looks uncomfortable and miserable. And I don't like those shoes


----------



## pinksugar

she looks miserable which is what detracts from the attractivity of this outfit.

If she looked happy then I would say hot


----------



## pinksugar

too slutty IMO and I don't like those shoes. Pretty hair though!


----------



## pinksugar

I love the dress, the hair I'm not so sure of, but only because it's hard to tell where it ends with that background, lol


----------



## pinksugar

not. Kind of looks like a circus tent that hasn't been put up yet!


----------



## pinksugar

I don't hate it, but it's a bit 'safe' - kind of shapeless


----------



## pinksugar

hate every part of it.

Colour, shape, hair, shoes, everything.


----------



## AngelaGM

They make an attractive couple. I love that dress!


----------



## pinksugar

I think it looks hot but it would have looked much better in a different colour, and maybe in silk or satin


----------



## pinksugar

I say not, I agree - her boobs look weird.

He's just kind of boring really, no oppinion on his outfit from me


----------



## pinksugar

I merged these two threads


----------



## pinksugar

nope. Not my style at all


----------



## pinksugar

I merged these threads together also.


----------



## MACGin

You know, she can be really cute, it is such a shame when she goes out like

this...


----------



## pinksugar

nope. It's ugly. She looks like a bogan


----------



## pinksugar

cute! i really like rachel. She makes things that would look foolish on me look good! (which wouldnt be hard I imagine)


----------



## pinksugar

i really shouldn't even bother reading any more Mischa barton hot or nots, lol. It's never, ever a hot. Seriously. This woman should be forcibly dressed by others.


----------



## pinksugar

she needs to be put out of her misery. With a shovel and a.45!


----------



## Kokane

not hot!


----------



## ticki

not not not


----------



## ticki

looking good


----------



## beautybytheresa

Not! Doesnt do anything for her figure!


----------



## ticki

that shirt is nasty.


----------



## ticki

i think it looks good on her for a change.


----------



## ticki

she looks totally hot!


----------



## ticki

she looks great! too bad i don't know who she is. haha!


----------



## ticki

the woman is beautiful, but even she can't pull off that dress.


----------



## ticki

they look good. i like the interesting shape of the neckline on her dress.


----------



## ticki

nope. doesn't do it for me at all.


----------



## ticki

or a hot air balloon that hasn't been inflated... what the hell was she thinking.


----------



## ticki

she's always so well put together. looking great as usual.


----------



## ticki

i couldn't stand her in that cycle of ANTM, but i have to give it to her this time. she looks great! did she put on a little weight? she looks way better than she did on the show.


----------



## ticki

i don't like it.


----------



## ticki

i don't like either.


----------



## ticki

i think she looks good.


----------



## monniej

i love it! carolina looks fantastic!


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

a bit too revealing for me! jazleen looks pretty, though.


----------



## monniej

beautiful!


----------



## Sarah84

Nooo


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

she's beautiful, but i don't care for that dress.


----------



## monniej

looks like a hefty bag.


----------



## monniej

cute! i looks like she actually put some effort into her apperance. good for her!


----------



## monniej

must have had a really bad night! not!


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she needs to be put out of her misery. With a shovel and a.45!


----------



## monniej

i think it's time for gisele to cover up. we've seen just about everything right about now. lol!


----------



## girlie2010

looks great


----------



## -Liz-

agreed!


----------



## GlossyAbby

I agree!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Was Dita ever unhot ?



*


----------



## magneticheart

Gorgeous!


----------



## magneticheart

They are a hot couple but the outfits are not. Her boob looks so weird lol


----------



## magneticheart

Nice! Love the yellow


----------



## magneticheart

Not hot, just weird lol! But I LOVE her hair colour!


----------



## magneticheart

It's not disgusting but I don't really like it.


----------



## McRubel

hot


----------



## Dianergy

Very pretty.


----------



## empericalbeauty

Yeah she did gain a few. thank you Lord


----------



## iheartjulie

Beautiful as always. I don't know if she could ever do any wrong.

I'm pretty sure she could wear a hefty bag and make it look glamorous.


----------



## puncturedskirt

LOVE that dress, especially the color!.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like how you can see part of her breast like that on the side.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah, That's NOT hot at all.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's not HOT, but it's not bad. I just don't like the shoes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I wouldn't say it's HOT, the dress is just 'alright'.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Oh wow, that's ugly.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ew........................


----------



## Karren

Ewwww... Looks like a corset and a pettycoat!! Omg!! She forgot to put on her dress!! Hahaha


----------



## Karren

I like it!!! Be better in another color!! Hotish!!


----------



## Karren

Love the color!! And the dress is cute!!


----------



## Karren

She dresses worse than I do on the weekend and I look vaguely like a guy!! Lol


----------



## Karren

Who died?? She looks like a young Mary Popins going to going to a funeral!! Lol


----------



## Karren

My mom had a couch that looked just like that!! Ok Scottish guys may look cute in it but I don't really care who's wearing it... Plaid is ugly!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I love it!


----------



## Karren

She didn't look too bad till I scrolled down to the boots!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I'm not liking any of that!


----------



## niksaki

i like it all but the shirt i think its casual and nice


----------



## niksaki

nah but lovin the hat


----------



## niksaki

omg who is she? i dont like


----------



## McRubel

I think she looks classy but the beret is a bit much


----------



## La_Mari

Wow, I really like it on her. I know it's not glamorous, but she makes it look so good. Who wants to be all dolled up and stuff in this heat anyway.


----------



## daer0n

Talk about being able to rock an ugly dress, and fully get away with it, i like her heels and her makeup, that is about it, how does she do to look hot all the time. I really have to say though, that is an ugly ugly dress!!

On a side note, isnt this dress a tiny bit TOO short? No?


----------



## daer0n

I like her dress, and her shoes actually, i wont say hot this time, just because her boobs are distracting, omg, suddenly i feel like nursing can be painful!



Yikes! ..her boobs actually make the dress look trashy IMO, just cause they are...so 'out there' ack.


----------



## kellianne76

I love the outfit on her. the shoes are adorable as well.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

wayy too out there... and in the first pic they look bruised...cover that up! the shoes r hawt tho!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

she always seems to look flawless ! it looks like she has shorts underneath.. Im not entirely sure tho.. it is short, and yea that pattern.. but somehow she's rocking it decently.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I say not hot.*


----------



## La_Mari

I thought she looked hot in that dress!!

As for him, I like the Stentson cologne ad... with his shirt off


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

She is so classy, she can pull off just about anything!


----------



## La_Mari

I LOVE Jaslene!! Her pictures are BEAUTIFUL. Her accent is fun to listen to too... me and accents, that's why I liked Anya too.


----------



## ticki

loving the plaid. she looks great!


----------



## ticki

holy heck, it looks like a bad boob job. it's a nice outfit otherwise.


----------



## ticki

she looks great!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

i want those shoes!


----------



## Sarah84

nope dont like anythign about it


----------



## monniej

i love the entire outfit, head to toe. she should buy a bigger bra, though.


----------



## monniej

janice is off her rocker! this is what i mean when a 50 year old wants to look 20. it's just embarrassing.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Sarah84

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she needs to be put out of her misery. With a shovel and a.45! LMAO!!


----------



## Dianergy

So Not.


----------



## Adrienne

I do love her makeup.


----------



## Adrienne

I don't like it. She always shows too much boob


----------



## Darla

i like it! very sexy


----------



## monniej

whoa!


----------



## magneticheart

Not. I like the hat but the print on the dress is strange.


----------



## magneticheart

I don't like the dress but the shoes are pretty. Is it just me or does she look like a young Janice Dickinson in this picture?


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif janice is off her rocker! this is what i mean when a 50 year old wants to look 20. it's just embarrassing. Totally agree.


----------



## magneticheart

Not! The colours are really bad and the dress is curtain-like. The shoes are bad too lol


----------



## magneticheart

Not. She looks kinda scary.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. I don't like it at all.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. Her boobs are too out there and it makes the outfit look worse. But overall there's just TOO much pink and purple.


----------



## magneticheart

Not! No way! I can't believe that's her! She usually looks so sweet and nice!


----------



## Darla

the msg dress is silly, but she's hot!


----------



## monniej

i'm not a big fan of ombre'


----------



## monniej

very strange...


----------



## StereoXGirl

The colors are very 70s! I could tolerate it if it wasn't for the gold heels on the orange shoes. I don't like that at all...


----------



## GlossyAbby

is she wearing a shower curtain?


----------



## bCreative

not hot


----------



## bCreative

it looks ok


----------



## bCreative

the outfit is hot..but not on her


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

What's up with a the ugly headwear nowadays?


----------



## StereoXGirl

LOL! It looks like she wrapped bulletin board borders around her body.

And don't even get me started on her hat!


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's not very flattering on her. So I'll say not.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Who is this woman?

From the pics on here, it appears that she has an absolutely bizarre fashion sense!


----------



## StereoXGirl

LOL! That's bad. It's like she couldn't decide if she wanted to wear skinny jeans or wide-legged trousers.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I don't know...if I was Miley, I don't know that I'd particularly want her support. lol!


----------



## Lia

The pants are bad, but the top is cool


----------



## StereoXGirl

I was thinking of posting this. lol! It's just such a weird look. And her boobs look pointy and like they're pointing away from each other. lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl

Daaang, that's a short dress!

But she has killer legs!


----------



## LilDee

Okay, At the risk of shoking you all..

I like that dress!

I would have probably passed on the hat.. but whatever.. haha I say hot


----------



## StereoXGirl

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, At the risk of shoking you all..I like that dress!

I would have probably passed on the hat.. but whatever.. haha I say hot





Well, the dress would look a heck of a lot better on your figure! lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Wow! That is a "NO" all the way around! lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl

With a cami underneath, it would be hot.


----------



## glamadelic

I don't think it suits her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl

With something underneath, it would look great!


----------



## glamadelic

Definitely not. Looks like she's bent down to try to make her skirt longer! Maybe she had second thoughts LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's just too much going on.

But the hat and glasses are kind of cute!


----------



## La_Mari

HOT. I like how the pants look and hair and MU look gorgeous, I still think she needs a few sandwhiches.


----------



## akbaby

i think she looks hot. the pants are funky, but its always good to see something new and unique instead of the same old skinny jeans everyday, or the same old flare legs from 5 years ago..i love her make up and her hair, i think she is just gorgeous! -her cheeekbones, gah! love em


----------



## akbaby

cute shoes, and cute hair...dress is kind of sleazy but she still looks really pretty


----------



## Kamicha

Yuck, just got a sugar overdose :-X


----------



## Kamicha

Hot! Dita &lt;3


----------



## Kamicha

She really can work out her killer body! Love the classy colour + sexy cut combo - but would definitely not recommend that to everyone. Funny angle in the pic, though.

Somehow the both look a bit like cardboard figures... ...i guess that it's the pinlight on his shoulder... ...or that vodka cranberry i just sipped down :-D


----------



## StereoXGirl

No One Loves Paris As Much As Herself

Posted May 16th 2008 1:01PM by TMZ Staff







To go with her promotional borefriend Benji Madden, Paris wore a promotional t-shirt dress thing with her name on it.

This chick is so ovah, she couldn't get arrested today even if she tried.

We call bullshirt.


----------



## Adrienne

LOL!!! Dang she's so full of herself!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Maybe she has her name on her shirt/dress in case she forgets who she is! lol!


----------



## puncturedskirt

ummmmmmm no.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah, I hate when woman are OLDER and wear stuff that's obviously for younger woman.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Definitely not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't think her boobs look that bad.......They look kind of gross with all the visible veins though. lol


----------



## puncturedskirt

The only thing i like is the bag.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ew, I HATE the dress but love the shoes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ew.....Her boobs look BAD. :|


----------



## puncturedskirt

Yeah, I don't know who the hell she is either..She'll definitely get people to know her though with those ugly ass costumes she wears.


----------



## puncturedskirt

She's such a dumbass....... :|


----------



## MakeupByMe

she is Crazy, she Does try to be young, she is Annoying at times, &amp; is loud &amp; full a drama..........................But DAMN I Hope I look like that at 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe

I think she looks Gorgeous from head to toe!!!!!!!!!! But than again I love love Revealing top parts when its not trashy &amp; this to me is not trashy is beautiful!!!


----------



## ticki

ugh. not. what's with the alien boob top? i hope that's not the new trend.


----------



## kellianne76

I like the pants.


----------



## Aprill

Alien boy, so not


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot those leggings gross!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlossyAbby

hot shoes but cover those girls up sheesh not hot


----------



## daer0n

Not hot, being a dumbtard is not hot! being full of yourself is even less hot, blah.


----------



## daer0n

I still think she has a dog face.

Those pants could look better if they werent "feet snatcher" style.

and the top too, but too ruffley IMO.

So, NOT!


----------



## daer0n

You've seen high-waisted pants, but you're not a believer. They're only for the tallest and skinniest, you say? Think again. The sexy and curvy Beyonce pulled off a great pair of high-waisted slacks during a shoot for an American Express commercial on Madison Avenue. A fabulous light jacket and cute pair of pumps will complement the ultra-trendy bottomsâ€”perfect for a day at the office or a coffee date with the girls.

Source

Ok, i admit, she doesn't look TOO bad in that picture, style wise BUT, no, just no way high waisted pants flatter her curvy figure, i don't like how they look on her at all! NAY!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Nay.


----------



## StereoXGirl

That looks awful. But her hair looks amazing!


----------



## ticki

paris needs to go away and never come back. i don't see what the appeal there is in all these pseudo-celebs.


----------



## KatJ

She's a hot mess. I'm not too sure she'll ever move away from that.


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*On her it looks good.*


----------



## pinksugar

ugh. I've seen her in a tshirt with a photo of her face on it too. Like, dude, could you promote yourself any more!


----------



## pinksugar

I don't mind it.. I think it looks bad in part because of the angle she's at..

I like all the components, but as Shaundra says, a more curvaceous woman would look better in that dress.

I would also add another 3 inches to the bottom of it.


----------



## pinksugar

I can't make my mind up. It's very over the top but I still kind of like it. I'm sitting on the fence with this one


----------



## pinksugar

this woman should be shot. If she's going to be such a cam-ho then she should at least wear something attractive.

It's like she wants to get noticed for any reason at all


----------



## KatJ

That dress would totally work.... if it was a scarf. that is way too much print for anyone to pull off.


----------



## pinksugar

the top is kind of unusal and funky, I think she pulls it off.

Those pants need to be hemmed properly though. I agree with Nuri, they are feet snatcher style, which is ugly


----------



## KatJ

I love the pants, I would wear them, only a couple of inches shorter. As for the top, it's okay, doesnt really need to be THAT over the top. I guess, kinda hot?

Does anybody else see how old she's looking? Look under her armpit area.


----------



## pinksugar

not at all hot. Ugh


----------



## pinksugar

she kind of looks like she's working it, although...

it's still an ugly outfit. She thinks she looks hot though!


----------



## pinksugar

nah, as you guys said, she looks like mutton dressed as lamb.

It's an ok outfit though.. just not on her (although she has an awesome figure)


----------



## pinksugar

she looks depressed. Not Hot.


----------



## pinksugar

I agree, the boobs are a bit too outthere. I'd say in general she looks hot though!

It also makes me feel good about my boobs since you can see the veins in hers, and she still looks hot! (I really hate my obvious veins




)


----------



## KatJ

I think it's hot. Yeah, it coulda used a bit of boob coverage, but I still like it.

Rosie, i hate mine too. It's strange cause you only see the veins in one.


----------



## SewAmazing

LOVELY! This was the perfect thing to wear to the prestigious Costume Institute Gala. Two thumbs up to her stylist!


----------



## Bec688

Holy Jesus...what is going on with those boobs? This is an atrocious outfit!


----------



## Bec688

Overall, not too bad, she looks pretty hot! Though I think she has too much boob hanging out there...one small movement and the girls would be out to say hi.


----------



## Bec688

Not a good look, definately mutten dressed as lame, it's not a good look when you're that age trying to dress like a 20 year old.


----------



## Bec688

She has a cute smile... but her outfit isn't working for me.


----------



## Bec688

Um...no. A bit too gothy for my liking.


----------



## Bec688

If her pants were a proper length, than I guess it wouldn't look so bad, though in general, it's a nay from me.


----------



## pinksugar

I think the dress is a bit too short..


----------



## Bec688

There's too much going on with it, what a hideous pattern..or maybe cos there is so much of it, either way, I think it clashes big time with her hair.


----------



## Bec688

That's a lot of toulle! I kinda like it though, something about it..not sure why though.


----------



## Bec688

I don't like the dress, but I love her fascinator!


----------



## Bec688

Oh please..could we love ourselves anymore? Her leggings are grose too..ick.


----------



## Bec688

They're mum pants, a little old for her I think.


----------



## Lia

She looks mom-ish with that outfit


----------



## pinksugar

nah, they're just mum pants as you guys said. No one looks good in them


----------



## magneticheart

Not, I don't like trousers that hide the shoes lol The top could be okay maybe with something else.


----------



## Bec688

Nice legs...dress is a wee bit short though.


----------



## magneticheart

I have no idea who she is but everytime I see her on here she looks really bad lol


----------



## magneticheart

I think it looks too much like a wedding dress. It's sort of okay, maybe it would look better if it was strapless.


----------



## magneticheart

She looks like she's going to a wedding. I kind of like the dress but definatley not the hat. And her legs always look awkward!


----------



## magneticheart

Lol, I've seen a picture of her on the internet with the union jack on her t-shirt ('cos she was in London) and PARIS written right across it. Either she loves herself or she got confused about where she was lol This is not a good look lol And what's with the leggings?!


----------



## pinksugar

I know, it's totally ungraceful.. seriously, wtf is wrong with her legs that it's comfortable to stand like that?


----------



## magneticheart

Yeah I agree that they're Mum pants. Her hair looks awesome though!


----------



## AngelaGM

She is beautiful! But those pants look like something my 92 year old grandmother would wear!


----------



## mariascreek

i like it..its a little bit boring.


----------



## mariascreek

sooo lame. is it that hard to find a shirt without your name on it??


----------



## ticki

i looked at that pic and my first thought was WTF! seriously.


----------



## ticki

ugly look!


----------



## nanzmck

those colors wash her out big time


----------



## nanzmck

love it!


----------



## nanzmck

there was a great "mom jeans" skit on SNL once. hilarious~

these might be more of a grandmother pant though.


----------



## nanzmck

she's a non celebrity who crashes red carpets and always looks horrible.

she's been in a few movies and tv shows, but as an extra.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Overall, not too bad, she looks pretty hot! Though I think she has too much boob hanging out there...one small movement and the girls would be out to say hi. LOL!
Rosie and Kat, you guys can always use makeup to cover the veins, i wish i could show off the veins on mine, but im totally flat chested lmao!


----------



## BlueEyes88

I think she looks hot, there is too much boob on show though.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

Oh....no!

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I think they make her look bigger than she is. Don't get me wrong she's still gorgeous, I'm just not a fan of this outfit.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

Not hot!

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I don't like it either...lol

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I love how she looks!! I wouldn't usually like the dress, but she makes it look great. On the length issue it could be a bit longer but she has great legs.

Em

xx


----------



## emily_3383

Too much going on for me.


----------



## daer0n

huh? she looks like a black turkey there. That is just NO, not hot at ALL!


----------



## Adrienne

All i have to say i say is WTF!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Those lips are craaaazy!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## StereoXGirl

This is sooo much better than the other one you posted!


----------



## daer0n

I dont like it at all.


----------



## jayleelah

she was so cute in the show Nikki.

I don't understand it : she was perfect like that to me, why those lips ?


----------



## Aquilah

Hasn't she always had big lips though?


----------



## Ashley

She has a great body and legs. This outfit is okay, though a little tight and short.

I thought she was pretty before, but the lips are terrible! I don't think they were ever that big.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I use to think she was so pretty when i was younger, now she looks bad.. :|


----------



## Leza1121

Hi,

OMG why on earth did she do this? Nikki should have left her lips alone.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

That's not Nikki Cox. It's Amanda Lepore. I often wondered what Amanda looked like when she was a he.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

Dita looks fabulous.


----------



## Leza1121

Hi:

OMG...that was Sarah Brightman???


----------



## BlueEyes88

WTF has she done to herself? She used to be so gorgeous!!

Anyway the outfit, in general I like the dress, it could be a longer and maybe not so tight but other than that.

Em

xx


----------



## niksaki

oh my...her lips....


----------



## niksaki

Lmfao Oh What The??


----------



## niksaki

hot of course


----------



## Bec688

I am frightened.. those lips..those boobs...sheesh..


----------



## niksaki

she looks like draculas wife or something...hhmmm


----------



## Bec688

Enough with the lips...I think of alll body parts lips should not be messed around with, they NEVER look good!

Her outfit is ok though, she has nice legs.


----------



## Anthea

She has a nice figure, dress perhaps a little clingy, her face does not look quite right.


----------



## Anthea

Her boobs do look weird, the outfit is unusual.


----------



## bCreative

not liking the look


----------



## CandyApple

Cute dress....her lips scare me.....


----------



## niksaki

I am loving it all however i think they need to be less fitting around the thigh that makes themlook strange love teh length. and take the black ribbony thing off the top and lovin it sick haha


----------



## bCreative

that is not nikki cox!!!!!!!!!!!

but she is hideous!


----------



## Anthea

Those lips are just way way too much


----------



## bCreative

a different shirt would have been nice


----------



## Anthea

I don't like any of it.


----------



## Anthea

Generally I say hot, love the shoes and it would look better if she would cover the girls up just a little bit more.


----------



## mhm_megan

She kind of looks like a high-priced hooker, but with great shoes.


----------



## daer0n

Love plaid, therefore, hot


----------



## Anthea

I don't like the hat and the dress looks like a nightie, but as R says she is working it.


----------



## Anthea

I think she looks great and she can get away with it being that short IMO


----------



## mhm_megan

I don't fancy the beret, but other than that Hot.


----------



## Anthea

Its a bit to goth like for my liking


----------



## Anthea

Those leggings are horrible and OMG she is promoting herself on herself or as you say she just loves herself.


----------



## Anthea

From the upper waist up she looks great.


----------



## daer0n

She looks dumb lol


----------



## pinksugar

those lips are hideous!

I don't like the top, it seems semi see through, and the skirt is a bit sort too. Nice legs though!


----------



## Anthea

Its OK for her, at least she hasn't got Paris Hilton written on the dress lol I'm not into those types of hats and she is looking really thin.


----------



## Anthea

Not hot IMO


----------



## Anthea

She just looks trashy


----------



## Anthea

I would prefer more upper coverage


----------



## daer0n

NOT!

she looks like those dolls that go on top of wedding cakes, sorta cheesy


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! It looks like she wrapped bulletin board borders around her body. 
And don't even get me started on her hat!

LMAO!i was thinking the same when i saw the picture!





she looks hilarious!

and i bet ya she thinks she looks too hot for the world, and what is up with the crooked legs


----------



## Anthea

I agree it's just too much going on


----------



## Anthea

It's a pity there is not a little bit more to the top of that dress.


----------



## daer0n

Slutty, i have never liked her, she might have gained a few pounds but she still looks TOO skinny IMO. and i have never thought that she was pretty.

i dont like what she is wearing there, did she get a boob job already, oh dear.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I hate when woman are OLDER and wear stuff that's obviously for younger woman. I hate that too



i think she looks ridiculous, NOT hot!


----------



## daer0n

No!

she looks like a pinata with a hat, bad!


----------



## daer0n

Holy f'ness!

That thing is scary, she looks like those ventriloquist dolls, whatever they are called, freaking scary, and im changing the title of the thread since she isnt Nikki Cox.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her cardigan and bag.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her tributes. Everything else looks awful.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like her dress, especially the back of it and I love her shoes.


----------



## LittleMissLilo

Definitely not hot. Next. lol.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I love her shoes.


----------



## usersassychick0

wow... she must have worn that simply just to get attention...hasn't she had enough???


----------



## usersassychick0

I don't understand....does she think shes hot like that?

wayyy tooo much plastic


----------



## nosepickle

Actually, I like it!


----------



## usersassychick0

I actually like the dress..and the shoes! the hat is another story


----------



## usersassychick0

that would be a stunning dress for a photo shoot, but its wayy to much for her in this case


----------



## SimplyElegant

Awful is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## Bec688

Not my style at all, don't like it.


----------



## Bec688

Oooh don't like it at all, not a good look.


----------



## Bec688

It looks like she has a chicken fillet sticking out the side of her dress..or maybe she has weird looking boobs. Either way, it's a nay from me.


----------



## La_Mari

The dress is cute, IDK where I would ever wear it though... it looks like she's gotten thinner.


----------



## CandyApple

not hot!!!!!!! ugly hat, ugly boots, ugly sunglasses!!!!


----------



## CandyApple

ehh....


----------



## ticki

everything about her looks great except the lips! oh the humanity.


----------



## ticki

they should make a new tv show on animal planet.

when plastic surgeons attack!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Damn....... :|


----------



## bCreative

so far this has been her best look


----------



## mariascreek

i think its hot!


----------



## mariascreek

very hot!


----------



## nanzmck

hmm i think daerOn is right - she had ZERO boobs on the show, and she's filling that top pretty well.

loved her on the show tho, one of my favorite winners ever.


----------



## nanzmck

she definitely had her lips done, a plastic surgery site i seen has some before and afters.

i do like her dress, but those shoes are blah.


----------



## Karren

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hasn't she always had big lips though? I was wondering that tooo.... Love the LBD....


----------



## Karren

Looks like a nightie.....


----------



## Karren

Looks like she's wearing a pair of those wax candy lips...


----------



## Karren

Looks like something a stripper would wear....


----------



## Karren

The black tights are nice!!! lol


----------



## Karren

Love it!!!


----------



## Karren

hahahahahahaha


----------



## P.I.T.A

Attachment 40437 Here she is before she had the work done. She looks soooooooooooooo much better before, in my opinion. The lips are WAAAAAY too much for her I think.She's hardly recognizable now...eeeek


----------



## luxotika

I think she's had more work that just her lips done..........but anyway, I like the dress it is cute and simple.


----------



## Karren

Ewwwwwwww


----------



## Karren

Kind of Star War'sish


----------



## Karren

Cute but a bit top heavy... lol


----------



## Karren

It ok...


----------



## Karren

Not


----------



## Ashley

I don't agree with the blogger's comments; I still find that those pants do not flatter her body type.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ya' know what, if I had a body like hers (know matter how much I paid for it) I'd dress just as sexy. Good for her! She is crazy, but I like it! HOT!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

OMG, I hate her.... WTF is with that outfit. NOT!!!!

I bet if someone I like wore just the dress I would like it, LOL!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

She always looks hot, the dress NOT!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

NOT! She looks weird and old! She is starting to get that plastic looking old face! Yikes!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

She looks great, just takin' care of business!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

IMO, what doesn't look flattering on her. She looks like a princess. HOT!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I never liked her in panel, but always loved her photos. She looks great here!

If I could rock that dress and had an event to wear it to, I'd wear it, good for her!


----------



## debbiedeb77

she looks hot!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

hot ...she has the pregnant glow


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

I LOVE the color pink....but I hate those pants


----------



## GlossyAbby

looks like a rug


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks like she stole this from lindsay lohan's closet


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Ricci

I wished she grow her hair out ,, she remind me of Sandy from Grease Lightning without long curly hair


----------



## monniej

nothing really special


----------



## monniej

i say hot!


----------



## monniej

very cute! the perfect outfit for the game!


----------



## monniej

it's not that bad, but still no for me.


----------



## monniej

very nice! star looks great!


----------



## monniej

gorgeous! nicole looks so happy! i love this pic!


----------



## monniej

she's joking, right?


----------



## monniej

she's really needs a stylist. such a pretty girl, but such bad choices.


----------



## ticki

i actually thought it was kind of cute.


----------



## ticki

they look good. very simple and chic.


----------



## ticki

i don't like it. something about it bugs me.


----------



## ticki

eyelash emergency! it's coming off!


----------



## ticki

it's ok. nothing that i would call amazing. that lip color looks smashing on her, though.


----------



## Jinx

Very pretty.

That old Hollywood glam look is hot!


----------



## Jinx

Hmm. Not.

I don't know if it's the color or the cut or the fit, but she looks kinda stuffed into that dress like a sausage.

I hate the hair. That Rosa Parks style only worked for Rosa Parks and Heidi- even Mary J Blige, who wears that style to death, doesn't pull it well.


----------



## Jinx

Not.


----------



## Jinx

Hmm. He looks nice- normal (it's so much easier for guys.); she looks like a little girl playing dress up.


----------



## Jinx

Not.


----------



## Jinx

I have no idea who this is, but she is a big old "DON'T"!


----------



## Jinx

A different color would be better; she looks washed out in light shades.

Otherwise she looks good.


----------



## Jinx

Ehhhh....

Maybe it's because I just don't like her anyway but I'm going with "NOT".

It's like that dress doesn't work with her face or something...


----------



## Jinx

Yeah, she's had more than her lips done and it's all hideous.

I remember when she was on that Married With Children spin off show years ago and was the virgin slut kid (saving it until she's married to a geezer with millions in the bank and 1 foot in the grave, lol!!) and she was totally hot.

I had noticed on Las Vegas that she looked like she had been "tweeked" a bit and THAT posted pic is horrid.

The dress. It's too short and tight.

Yes, her body looks good but the dress is bordering on trashy.


----------



## monniej

i think the dress would have been better without all of the tulle.


----------



## monniej

just plain scary!


----------



## monniej

i don't care for that dress. looks like an artichoke.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

If only I looked that HOT wile pregnant!


----------



## monniej

very pretty!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I don't like it.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eyelash emergency! it's coming off! Get some Duo...quick!!




I don't like this look. Too bad, she is such a beautiful woman.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I actually like this one!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Yuck...that is just wrong. The things we will do to ourselves. SCARY!!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

NOT....what is going on here? LOL!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

She looks beautiful, he looks like her Dad! OUCH!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Hot....nice and classic!


----------



## daer0n

She has never been attractive. At least i have never thought so


----------



## kdmakeuparts

NOT, why do people keep trying this?


----------



## daer0n

Not. nothing special about this look on her.


----------



## daer0n

LOL! Not.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

What is this? and why is she wearing it??


----------



## daer0n

lmao, no way, that woman is too tacky all the time. was she at the tackyland premiere? pfft.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ya, I think the boob thing is the picture.

That is one HOT couple! To be gorgeous and rich!!!!


----------



## daer0n

lol, she never ever looks hot anymore.


----------



## daer0n

Yuck.


----------



## daer0n

she looks good.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Really, IMO, she can do no wrong. She just wears things like, "What, you got somethin' to say about it"

I love it!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Hot!

(the poor girl with the umbrella is like well I'm soaked but at least she is nice and dry)


----------



## kdmakeuparts

It is a bit Lindsay isn't it. Let's just hope she doesn't start raiding her medicine cabinet as well as her closet!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Not a fan of hers or the outfit.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Man, I wish I had that outfit for the Superhero challenge.





It's a bit costumy for everyday, IMO!


----------



## monniej

this outfit is a train wreck!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

HAHAHAHAHA...... she's holding the pic of herself on the beach! LOL!

I like the hat and shoes, not so much on the dress.


----------



## monniej

i don't like those high waist pants at all!


----------



## Barbette

very not, simply because it is the ultra anti feminine skeletal 'posh' spice, and as opposed to a beautiful woman who will look good even wearing a potato bag, this creature will not even look good wearing the best of couture


----------



## Barbette

This type of dress would look good on Jennifer Lopez, not so much on Misha


----------



## Barbette

Oh she definitely pulls them off, I would like to see the back for my absolute decision whether I love it or not.

One point to me is, the jacket is covering her waist, which she does have, she has a nice curve going on between her hips and waist, and where the highwaisted pants are already adding some more volume around that area, now we also do not see the waist going in, because the jacket is exactly covering it!


----------



## Barbette

Oh my.... This woman cannot be unhot!!!

I love her, she is such a _woman_!

The dress and the hair, the face and the figure... what a goddess


----------



## Barbette

Wow, so simple and classy, I LOVE it. She is easy to work with though... does not need a lot to cover up or spice up, because she has natural elegance, beauty and intelligence. I love how women like her will win every time in a timeless rather simplistic, say, Valentino gown, to the trashy and not very bright starlets out there who obviously are trying sooo hard.


----------



## daer0n

No, i dont like this look on her at all, the Frida hair is just a nono for me. The dress doesnt flatter her figure at all and it looks way too long on her.

LOL @ the lash emergency




oh well, little mishap there...


----------



## Barbette

Well, the thing with Paris is, she knows she is a parody, it is her intend, so really, I am not going to sit here and even pretend like this is a serious question to be answered whether she is hot or not, because she simply is a walking barbiedoll, deliberately thought-out so.


----------



## Barbette

hahahaha, it is Janice Dickinson, so don't be surprised when i say NOT.


----------



## Barbette

Very not.

I am so tired of this pseudo hobo look, I never liked it to begin with.


----------



## daer0n

She never looks hot to me.


----------



## Barbette

Oh yes, very Sophia Loren here.


----------



## EverydayGlam

Oh HELL no!


----------



## Ashley

Pretty.

I hope the umbrella girl is holding one for herself with her right hand.


----------



## monniej

totally fabulous! hot, hot, hot!

Cannes Film Festival on MSN Movies


----------



## StereoXGirl

It doesn't blow me away, but it looks good.


----------



## Aprill

Hairstyle dosent fit her head....


----------



## ticki

dress looks great!


----------



## Adrienne

That hairstyle makes her head look like its being pulled really tight. If she had a different hairstyle it'd be ok.


----------



## bCreative

not hot


----------



## bCreative

not hot


----------



## bCreative

they do nothing for her figure


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I have no idea who this is, but the dress is HOT!


----------



## Bec688

Perhaps if there was a bit more padding in the bust area..


----------



## ticki

those pants make her look like grandma knowles.


----------



## shyiskrazy2

She looks gorgeous! I kinda like the hair?


----------



## Bec688

Considering some of her out there outfits, this isn't too bad. I wouldn't wear it, but it looks good on her.


----------



## ticki

what's up with her hiding her feet lately? did she get plastic surgery on them or something?


----------



## pinksugar

Yeah, I like the dress but the hair is a bit harsh. Also I think she needs more colour in her makeup maybe? I dunno, her face needs more OOMPH - especially her eyes


----------



## Anthea

I do like the dress, pitty she does not fill it out a bit more in the bust area like Bec said. Her makeup looks a little bland and her hair is harsh.


----------



## Anthea

Eeeekkkk


----------



## InnerPeace

The lady is gorgeous, but the dress takes the attention away from her beautiful face, skin, and hair. I think the dress is very distracting. It's a thumb's down.


----------



## InnerPeace

The lady looks very elegant in the gown. I really like how the colors shift from one color to another in the dress. That's really beautiful.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

my faaave model




now sort of actress I think!

oh and wait, she looks fab as usual!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*I don't hate it, but it is not hot *


----------



## ticki

oy. another dead swan dress? don't let your ugly ducklings grow up to be uglier dresses!


----------



## pinksugar

agreed. it is definitely not attractive IMO


----------



## La_Mari

Really cute and glamorous.


----------



## dancer01

I say not hot


----------



## dancer01

I don't love the pants, but everything else I do. If she were wearing darkwash jeans it'd look way better. but she's still hot


----------



## dancer01

The dress is alright. She does look really pretty though


----------



## pinksugar

a little bit bridal but still hot.


----------



## pinksugar

big no from me. It's too 90s.


----------



## pinksugar

LOL @ Nuri, I am so with you! tack-arific-mc TACKERSONS


----------



## pinksugar

I don't really like her dress, but they are so adorable together. And his suit is very modern and chic. Can men be chic?


----------



## pinksugar

I'm not sure. I don't like the garbage bag type bits at the bottom of the dress


----------



## pinksugar

I really like it. It's pretty and stylish


----------



## pinksugar

yeah, I don't like it. That dress looks kind of cheap


----------



## pinksugar

it kind of makes me think that I should never wear tight jeans again - it makes her look a bit chubbier than I reckon she is so I must look like SUCH a heiffer!


----------



## pinksugar

haha, maybe she's had her feet amputated - some kind of popular new hollywood surgery?

cos seriously, WTF are her feet?


----------



## pinksugar

much better than her usual stuff I must say. But not really all that hot.


----------



## pinksugar

cute! I love the shoes, love the dress, she looks awesome pregnant


----------



## McRubel

Hot


----------



## McRubel

I think she's looking a little matchy-matchy with the purse, earrings and dress all in electric blue.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks beautiful, he looks like her Dad! OUCH!! hahaha





I like her hair and makeup.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

He does look like her dad...


----------



## Bec688

He looks good, I don't really like her dress, the colour is pretty though.


----------



## Bec688

I think she is a gorgeous woman..not so keen on this dress choice though.


----------



## Bec688

She looks great, navy is a nice colour on her.


----------



## Bec688

She looks lovely, I rthink if the dress would look nicer with a bit more colour though.


----------



## Bec688

Oh...yuck, not liking it at all.


----------



## Bec688

Oh I agree, they do make her look a bit pudgy, I think it's the colour though...grey is not a flattering colour.


----------



## Bec688

Hmm I've never really been a fan of her dress sense.


----------



## Bec688

Revolting, that's all I can say.


----------



## Bec688

Ohh terrible.


----------



## Bec688

It's nice, she looks great.


----------



## Dianergy

Hot.


----------



## MACGin

She is lovely...I don't think I've ever seen her look bad...too skinny at times yes, but not actively awful...


----------



## magneticheart

He looks good. I love the colour of her dress but I don't think the top part suits her at all.


----------



## magneticheart

I can't put my finger on what it is but I just don't like it.


----------



## magneticheart

What is wrong with this woman?! That is just awful lol


----------



## magneticheart

It's a shame because before I scrolled she looked quite nice. The top of the dress and the necklace looked kinda pretty but then as soon as the dress hits her knees it goes wrong.


----------



## magneticheart

Hmm, it's okay. I don't really reckon much to her style in general.


----------



## magneticheart

I really don't like it. She's acting all crazy lately and she constantly looks like she got her clothes out of a dressing up box.


----------



## magneticheart

Pretty! She looks really nice!


----------



## magneticheart

Not. Nice colour but the top of the dress looks strange (can't explain why) and if you couldn't see a tiny bit of her foot it would look like she was floating because of the way the dress is cut.


----------



## magneticheart

I think the colour looks nice on her but i'm not crazy on the dress or the milk-maid braids.


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She never looks hot to me. I totally agree. She just always seems to be trying TOO hard. I really don't like the milkshake pink jeans and the thing about her feet is so true! It's because she's following the Flares 'trend' and hers always seem to cover her feet, it really annoys me lol


----------



## msmack

I do like her Av's!


----------



## dancer01

Not


----------



## fawp

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really, IMO, she can do no wrong. She just wears things like, "What, you got somethin' to say about it"I love it!

I agree. I don't usually like colored jeans and I don't care for the shiny fabric of the jacket but somehow she makes it work. No matter what she wears, she always looks really well put together.


----------



## dancer01

Hot.


----------



## dancer01

I love everything--except the colour of the jeans, but I would so wear that outfit with diff pants


----------



## dancer01

Not hot, I don't like it at all


----------



## lynnda

She is beautiful. I just don't love her hair like that!


----------



## lynnda

Not


----------



## lynnda

So pretty!!


----------



## niksaki

very pretty


----------



## niksaki

nay


----------



## niksaki

the only thing that makes it almost a nay for me is the eylash (which could happen to anyone) and her hair she has the best hair truly why would you wear it like this..? hhmmmm


----------



## niksaki

she looks beautiful stylish yet casual


----------



## niksaki

very nice although i dont like the lipstick on her


----------



## niksaki

i would wear that although her eyebrows i dont like lol


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

I looove those pants, really cute !


----------



## niksaki

nay


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

she looks spectacular.. I love the red on her because she normally seems to go pretty bare or nude.. its a good change!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

meh so many pieces thrown together.. very casual


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

I like her, she has that classic beauty.. but the eyelash hahaha oops ! the colour of the dress is so vibrant! cute.. the hair, not so sure tho.


----------



## daer0n

The color of the dress is gorgeos and it flatters her skin tone, what i dont like is the design of the dress, i don't think it flatters her figure at all, if you look to the sides of it and the back it kinda looks a bit loose, not sure what it is but it's just not a very nice pick, she usually wears classy stuff that suits her really well but this time i don't think she did good picking at all, maybe its all the stylist fault lol, i have to say that i HATE those shoes that she is wearing too! yuck ...and isnt the dress a bit too short for her? no?...


----------



## daer0n

Again, i think the color of the dress is nice and contrasts really well with her blonde her and her skin tone, BUT, it makes her look a bit overweight in the first picture, not a good fit for her, if you can see in the second one is a bit big on her, i think the shoes are gorgeous though, and she should have worn something nicer to go with them. NAY!


----------



## daer0n

NAY!! omg where'd she get those shoes from? they are just hideous, they look like they were made out of beef jerky, just NO.

Now, i think there was a little 'Oops' here that went unnoticed, look closer, no, closer! the dress has seethrough spots, her undies show yikes! i don't know if she thought about that before picking that dress, whoopsie!


----------



## Aprill

She's a fugly woman that style cant save


----------



## StereoXGirl

I was about to say, is that dress see-through??? lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl

At least it makes her look thin! A huge step up from her hip-hugging, skintight skinny jeans!


----------



## kellianne76

I don't like it on her.


----------



## internetchick

I don't like the dress. It doesn't flatter her figure. I don't care for the makeup either. It looks like a little girl who got into her mother's makeup.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was about to say, is that dress see-through??? lol! Scandalous!!!!!!





I think the fit of the dress is unflattering. It makes her waist look bulgy.


----------



## debbiedeb77

overboard! she needs to take a step back


----------



## GlossyAbby

im not liking the dress or the shoes or the tan..but cute hair


----------



## pinksugar

cute! i like it


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Love her hair!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif overboard! she needs to take a step back


----------



## fawp

Eh...I don't know...I've seen her look so much better before.


----------



## fawp

Hey...at least she's wearing undies!!

I don't know...I think the dress is kinda cute. I'd like it better if it weren't see through but I still like it.


----------



## fawp

I'm not crazy about the dress but her hair and makeup are flawless. That red is the absolute perfect shade for her!


----------



## fawp

I love the back view of the dress!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I love the color of the dress, but the top is not flattering to her. Also, she looks better with nude lips.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Don't like the dress, hair or makeup.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Don't like the band around the waist area, not sure what you'd call it.. and I don't really like that there's all those ruffles or whatever. lol


----------



## puncturedskirt

Ewww...NAY all the way!


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like it either. Her hair is cute though..

I liked her with her natural skin color. I hate when celebs get crazy with the tanning.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not!


----------



## ticki

that's such a pretty dress. i dig it.


----------



## ticki

i see london, i see france!

not hot. at least she's not anorexic thin any more. i heard she had her bypass undone. any truth to that?


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Those are actually jeans though, Lindsay wears leggings. lol

I think it looks cute though and I like her hair.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not..


----------



## beaglette

She still has that "recovering from gastric bypass surgery" look.

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## puncturedskirt

Oh...wow...ick


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's not hot but it's not that bad either.


----------



## ticki

she looks good. i wouldn't call it hot, though.


----------



## Bec688

Ok...seethrough, not a good look, and her thong is too tight..you can see it seperating her muffin tops


----------



## Bec688

I think she looks really cute, love it.


----------



## Anthea

I think she looks good in that photo.


----------



## daer0n

LOL Bec!

i can see that, that i noticed too when i noticed her thong showing through these seethrough spots, ack.


----------



## ticki

allow me to be the only one to say. not hot! she's pretty, but the outfit is bleh.


----------



## ticki

it looks like somebody ripped apart a ruck sack and sewed it into a dress. the style is not flattering, but doesn't she still look fabulous?


----------



## pinksugar

I like the colour, and she is kind of rocking it, but the shape/style does not do much for her figure. I guess it's different


----------



## Anthea

Looks like she's is attempting to look younger. I don't think the dress suits her, she usually picks out something more stylish than that.


----------



## Anthea

The outfit is OK, I don;t mind the jeans or the shoes, I think the top is too bland against the colour of the jeans.


----------



## Anthea

Too many bad lumps and bumps showing there.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

So I am not lovin' the dress....but you are absolutely right ticki, she looks amazing!

Good for her!


----------



## Anthea

I quite like that.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I actually love this!!!


----------



## pinksugar

she should have worn one of those spanx type things underneath to yank her bulges in.


----------



## Anthea

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's a shame because before I scrolled she looked quite nice. The top of the dress and the necklace looked kinda pretty but then as soon as the dress hits her knees it goes wrong. Yes I totally agree^^^^


----------



## Anthea

She has that lolly pop on a stick look to her again.


----------



## Anthea

I don't like the detail over the shoulders but otherwise I like it.


----------



## Anthea

I don't think I like that one. its not too bad.


----------



## Anthea

Yes very tacky!!


----------



## Anthea

I'm not liking the top of her dress, otherwise its a thumbs up.


----------



## Anthea

I like the dress except for the odd straps, she looks very nice there.


----------



## Anthea

I like the dress except for the strap. I think her face could do with some colour too.


----------



## Anthea

Other than the print its ok


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I love Harrison, I'll never say anything bad about him, his smile reminds me of my dad LOL! 

The color of her dress is pretty It would have looked better if it just had the asymmetrical strap, I don't like the strap that drapes of the shoulder.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Very lovely!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't like the dress. It doesn't flatter her figure. I don't care for the makeup either. It looks like a little girl who got into her mother's makeup. I agree.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she should have worn one of those spanx type things underneath to yank her bulges in. Baha! no kidding


----------



## monniej

look at those legs! super hot! i'm not a fan of that dress, but celine is smokin'!!!


----------



## monniej

carrie looks perfect for the cma's. very cute!


----------



## monniej

see through was not a good choice. if she was doing see through why not a flesh-tone thong? scandalous!


----------



## Adrienne

she's looked better before.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

Not!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

Nay!!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## jones10021

I think they make a hot couple. No doubt about that.


----------



## Adrienne

I don't like the shoes but it seems she's really loving the lbd lately.


----------



## jones10021

Not crazy about the shoes either. Everything else looks good.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## P.I.T.A

I just vomited in my mouth a little.


----------



## jones10021

The dress is really cute on her but the make up is kind of scary.

I agree with April:"She's a fugly woman that style cant save"


----------



## jones10021

I don't get it. Is that a hole on her thigh or is it the latest style? She looks cute in black though.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Ashley

I'll say Heidi because Mariah looks a little bit too busty for the dress here.


----------



## Dianergy

Mariah.


----------



## Ashley

It's cute to me.


----------



## Ashley

It's okay, but I'm a little confused. Does it just end right there? If so, I'll say not, because it makes her look unproportionally short!


----------



## Adrienne

I love this dress but i wish it wasn't so poofy.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Ashley

I don't like the gladiator heels either.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Ashley

I agree, that dress is huge! Could she be going to something like the Costume Institute Gala? 'Cause I don't see anyway she is going to an award or anything like that and being able to sit down!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## fawp

I love it! The bright white color, the pleats, the star, the red lips...it's all working for her!


----------



## GlossyAbby

its ok nothing special


----------



## alicia8406

Mariah, mainly because I don't like Heidi's shoes...


----------



## Ashley

This is ok, very simple.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## fawp

Wow! It's a little over-the-top but I still like it. I wonder how she sits in that thing? Or uses the bathroom!?


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## alicia8406

I don't get it either. It looks like an accident...like she snagged her pants jumping over a fence or something...


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot is she trying to be paris hilton?


----------



## fawp

I think it's cute. I like the contrasting fabric pieces.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## fawp

I like this. Everything's simple and understated. Plus, her hair looks great.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## fawp

Mariah. She fills it out better. And her shoes look really cute with it.


----------



## daer0n

baha! not


----------



## daer0n

not hot, i dont like it at all.


----------



## daer0n

LOL Abby, i think so!

not hot


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## daer0n

did her pants get mauled by dogs too? ..

not hot..


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## daer0n

Well, she doesnt look too bad in the picture but i dont like the print of the dress she looks like a turkey.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## fawp

She looks like Wynona Rider, here. And not in a good way.

That dress is WAY too flouncy.


----------



## daer0n

omg! no way..

dont like it at all, too huge for my taste.


----------



## fawp

LOVE it! The shape of the dress is beautiful and I love the contrasting black and white.


----------



## daer0n

nothing special, kinda blah.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## fawp

I like it! That dress is adorable and the shoes and hair are cute and spunky!


----------



## fawp

Her legs look fabulous but that dress is just blah.


----------



## daer0n

Not, the top of the dress looks cheesy, and i think the dress makes her look a bit overweight.


----------



## daer0n

Yuck :S


----------



## fawp

They'd be cute on stage or something (i.e. as a costume) but not for everyday life.


----------



## daer0n

I dont think the dress looks bad on her at all but the color makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## daer0n

NOT.

she looks like a chicken in that dress, the dress is plain ugly.


----------



## Ashley

haha I'm the oppposite of daeron, I like the color, don't really like the dress, particularly the front: the chest part and piece of fabric coming out of the front.


----------



## Ashley

That jacket doesn't go over the dress. She's a walking rectangle.


----------



## daer0n

None, they both look trashy.

But since i have to choose, i will say Mariah, im used to seeing her wearing trashy clothes all the time so. *shrugs*


----------



## fawp

Hmm...I like the top half of the dress but I think it might have been better if it were a little longer.


----------



## fawp

Yeah, the shoes are WAY too chunky. Her hair is looking good, though.


----------



## daer0n

She looks ok.


----------



## daer0n

NOT, that dress is just ugly! makes her look like 10 years older.


----------



## daer0n

She looks good.


----------



## fawp

How could they not be hot?

Angelina looks great...even in a mumu!


----------



## fawp

I don't think it's a good choice, either.


----------



## fawp

It's alright...it's not my favorite.


----------



## jones10021

I think she looks hot! A simple black dress is all it takes to make a pretty girl look beautiful.


----------



## jones10021

I think she's going through a fashion crisis, honestly. I haven't seen her in a good outfit lately.


----------



## jones10021

Just ok, nothing special.


----------



## jones10021

a bad combination indeed. What was she thinking?


----------



## jones10021

A horrible dress can't make Natalie look bad. She's a beautiful girl. That dress is too much for her and it makes her legs look too skinny, but she is still gorgeous.


----------



## jones10021

Very classy. She pulled it off well.


----------



## jones10021

I completely agree. I don't think there's a better way to describe the dress other than blah. I also think that despite the great legs, she should wear something a bit longer. It looks like a bathing suit, not a dress.


----------



## jones10021

Cute!


----------



## jones10021

I don't get this look! Not hot!


----------



## jones10021

She could do so much better. Her grandma should be wearing that dress and jewelry.


----------



## GlossyAbby

different shes still hot!


----------



## Nick007

Hot.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. I don't know why but it just looks...wrong.


----------



## magneticheart

It's alright.


----------



## magneticheart

Not! It makes her look much older than she is!


----------



## magneticheart

That makes her look really short!


----------



## magneticheart

I think it's cute! Simple, I like it!


----------



## magneticheart

The dress is strange! Don't know who she is but her legs look great!


----------



## magneticheart

I don't like it. The black thing doesn't really mix with the dress well and it makes the strap from the white dress look like her bra is showing.


----------



## magneticheart

Argh this is why I hate ruffles lol If they can make her look bad they can make anyone look bad. Very pretty girl but she doesn't make great fashion choice, imo.


----------



## monniej

that black wrap is a bit much for me, but she looks like old hollywood! beautiful!


----------



## monniej

omg her legs are amazing, but i don't like that dress at all.


----------



## monniej

cute


----------



## monniej

that dress looks like one of those organza wine bottle covers. not.


----------



## monniej

maggie always looks like she's slumped over. the dress looks like a 1950s prom dress, and not in a good way. not


----------



## monniej

salma looks a bit dated.


----------



## monniej

this is cute! i like it!


----------



## monniej

i saw the top half and i thought it was going to be hot, then i saw the bottom half and it really threw me off. i don't like it. not!


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

it's different. i really don't hate it. i guess i'm on the fence.


----------



## monniej

seems like all of the black kind of dwarfs her. still pretty, though.


----------



## monniej

not. that's all i have to say about that.


----------



## monniej

i say heidi


----------



## monniej

that outfit is bad. not.


----------



## monniej

not working for me.


----------



## monniej

what's up with the black feathers? i think i'd really like the dress without those.


----------



## monniej

whatever...


----------



## monniej

love the dress and shoes! very cute!


----------



## monniej

that outfit is really cute! i like it!


----------



## monniej

too much. looks too much like a wedding dress.


----------



## Dianergy

Cute &amp; goofy looking at the same time.


----------



## monniej

i love this dress. eva has to perfect bod to set it off! hot, hot, hot!


----------



## monniej

no thanks


----------



## Dianergy

I think she looks kinda cool....


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

her hair and makeup are stunning. i'm not super into the dress, though.


----------



## Dianergy

Not.


----------



## monniej

damn, here we go again. lol~


----------



## GlossyAbby

hot


----------



## Xx Leanne xX

Hot! Everything works, she looks great!


----------



## Xx Leanne xX

Nope, looks like a toga and not a very nice one and the shoes dont help


----------



## GlossyAbby

mariah love those curves


----------



## debbiedeb77

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mariah love those curves i second that!


----------



## katana

Mariah, she fills it out better


----------



## fawp

Nah...This whole outfit is just off.


----------



## Bec688

Eh..not really a fan of this style though the dress is ok, hate the shoes.


----------



## Bec688

I actually think they both look great in it, though if I had to choose, I'd say Mariah, she fills the dress out better.


----------



## Bec688

She looks fabulous...take away that star and I would like it even more.


----------



## Bec688

Everything was fine til my eyes reached the bust area...her boobs just look weird.


----------



## Bec688

urgh...she is never hot.


----------



## Bec688

Don't mind the dress, but those shoes are hideous!


----------



## Bec688

too many ruffles for my liking.


----------



## Bec688

I don't mind it..it could grow on me.


----------



## Bec688

Cute outfit... If you hadn't had said that was Kelly, I wouldn't have recognised her.


----------



## Bec688

That dress is massive, imagine trying to walk in that! It's a bit too wedding dressish for me.


----------



## Bec688

I like the shoes, that's about it.


----------



## Bec688

It just looks stupid.


----------



## Bec688

Absolute Disaster.


----------



## Bec688

It's not doing anything for me, so nay.


----------



## Bec688

She looks lovely.


----------



## Bec688

Hmm not really liking it.


----------



## Bec688

Oh dear...did she look what she was putting on when she was getting dressed that day?


----------



## Bec688

I kinda like it... needs different shoes though.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I don't like them but I love the rest of her outfit.


----------



## Bec688

It's different...but I like it, it looks good on her.


----------



## Bec688

No..it's too frumpy.


----------



## Bec688

Ummm...no.


----------



## Aprill

not


----------



## Bec688

nope, nope, nope and nope.


----------



## Aprill

plain


----------



## Bec688

nothing too special, but it's cute, she looks nice.


----------



## Aprill

its ok


----------



## Aprill

tacky


----------



## Aprill

very pretty


----------



## Aprill

lose the jacket


----------



## Aprill

not


----------



## Bec688

That woman has incredible legs.. that's all I can look at.. thank goodness though, cos her outfit is ugly.


----------



## Bec688

Very old hollywood, get rid of that black wrap and I'd love it.


----------



## lynnda

Not hot!


----------



## lynnda

i wish I had legs for days like she does....


----------



## lynnda

I think she looks great!


----------



## lynnda

Not.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like it.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Hot.


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like it.


----------



## Darla

i looks like a skirt that the zipper broke on!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Looks horrible.


----------



## chocobon

Toss the jacket!!


----------



## pinksugar

I hate blue and black together like this, but that shade of blue really compliments her hair and skin tone.

I agree, lose the jacket, change the shoes and she'd look hot


----------



## pinksugar

I LOVE the shoes, but yeah, there is something off about this outfit. Is that a fleece jacket with high heels? is that a skirt or is it formal style shorts? and is that a TSHIRT with a suit style jacket?!

Not sure what this is all about but she missed the mark a little


----------



## pinksugar

wow. I love how subtle and non-over the top this woman always is.

NOT


----------



## pinksugar

god I've seen this around and seriously, it was the most hideous disaster piece i saw at this event. SO awful


----------



## Anthea

it looks like another fashion mishap by Paris.


----------



## pinksugar

I don't like it. It washes her out and is far too bling IMO


----------



## Anthea

The dress is awlful


----------



## pinksugar

who actually considers her a fashion icon?

I consider her a fashion dumpster.

Seriously, her stylist (if she even has one) needs to be taken out into a field and put out of their misery. For all of our sakes


----------



## pinksugar

I saw this and thought, "what the?" like is that a peacock pattern? and surely when she moves people can see her (hopefully non patterned) underpants...

not hot!


----------



## Anthea

she looks OK there, she could do with some colour on her lips IMO


----------



## pinksugar

not. It doesn't do anything for her figure at all.


----------



## pinksugar

pretty colour, very unflattering design. Not hot


----------



## pinksugar

sexy and chic. I like it!


----------



## lapuce

She can really wear anything and still look good.I wish I could do that.

She looks great.


----------



## pinksugar

the shoes overwhelm this bedsheet. She looks like she's playing dress up


----------



## Anthea

I think she looks good there. Be a lot better without the feathers or what ever they are.


----------



## Anthea

She looks awful, hate the whole outfit.


----------



## Anthea

I like that, the classic simple styles usually look the best


----------



## Anthea

As R says its unflattering on her.


----------



## pinksugar

I think I would have liked it better without the black bit.

It's a beautiful shape but it could have been done somehow better I think


----------



## Anthea

Its not bad, but its lot looking real good either.


----------



## pinksugar

I like it but her expression makes it look foolish.


----------



## pinksugar

oh my. She has legs up to her armpits. Which is pretty much where that dress stops


----------



## Anthea

Without the black thing she would look hot.


----------



## pinksugar

hot! She looks very pale! I think a slightly paler lipstick might have been a bit better seeing as how she's almost GLOWING white


----------



## Anthea

Awful outfit, she does have a great body.


----------



## pinksugar

I like the dress and hair but I don't like the shoes either


----------



## pinksugar

oh lord that thing is not hot.

She's hot underneath but I don't like that thing


----------



## Anthea

If the dress were a little longer it would be better, not liking the square toed shoes either


----------



## pinksugar

Hot! I agree the star needs to go. I'm sure i"ve seen this dress somewhere else.. cant think where


----------



## Anthea

I got to say I don't like that curtain


----------



## pinksugar

I love it!

although i can't think of an appropriate venue these days to wear it. I love how historical it looks though!


----------



## Anthea

I love it, and yes the star needs to go


----------



## Anthea

I've always wondered what its like to wear a dress like that. I do like it but its hugely impractical


----------



## Anthea

Dress is OK, shoes are awful


----------



## Anthea

What is it with this girl????


----------



## Anthea

love the shoes, the dress is OK


----------



## Anthea

The bust area is a disaster


----------



## Anthea

I'm not sure if those are shorts or a skirt either.


----------



## Anthea

THe jacket does not go with that outfit IMO


----------



## Anthea

She is looking pretty there.


----------



## Anthea

I don't think so. Blah


----------



## Anthea

I think it looks quite nice.


----------



## Anthea

Yes I say nay too


----------



## Anthea

Yes too many ruffles there


----------



## Anthea

I say Mariah as well, she fills it out better


----------



## GlossyAbby

she has been wearing it stick straight with a part for way too long plse switch it up Gwyneth!


----------



## bia910

MAriah


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i saw the top half and i thought it was going to be hot, then i saw the bottom half and it really threw me off. i don't like it. not! Exactly...I went ooohh, ohhhhhh!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I regret to say Mariah, I do love the shoes!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I certainly appreciate the desire to be comfy while pregnant, but really?

She is so HOT...why did she cover it all up with that thing?


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I don't really care for her all that much, but I think she looks adorable.


----------



## pinksugar

I'm a fence sitter. I can't make up my mind!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Damn those shoes...Everything else is HOT!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I don't like the cut of the dress. But she looks beautiful as usual!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I like that color on her!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's cute! Simple, I like it! ITA!!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Oh, I love that color on her. I don't like all of those ruffles though!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I have always thought she is so cute. I don't care for the dress personally, but it seems to suit her. I think she looks cute, not hot.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Oh, Mischa. I thought your were doing better!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

OMG....honestly I wish that had been my wedding dress. Black and all! It s definately over the top, but I LOVE it!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Lord...what is with these shapeless, poofy, over-priced, over-rated gowns!


----------



## internetchick

Not


----------



## internetchick

Nope!


----------



## internetchick

love it!!!


----------



## internetchick

Not. She hasn't been looking good lately.


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif too many ruffles for my liking. Agreed


----------



## internetchick

Cute, but when the title said White House I expected something fancier.


----------



## internetchick

I like it!


----------



## P.I.T.A

Simple and gorgeous!


----------



## internetchick

Nice color, ugly dress.


----------



## internetchick

Don't care for it. It makes her front look like her back.


----------



## internetchick

_Noooo_


----------



## internetchick

Mariah


----------



## internetchick

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it but her expression makes it look foolish. Agreed


----------



## Darla

those gladiator shoes have heels now.. Don't like . Did you ever see Spartacus? or Ben Hur? even back then they didn't want women wearing those..


----------



## puncturedskirt

Mariah.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## KatJ

I would have to say Mariah fills it out much better.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not!!


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's not bad but it's not 'hot'.


----------



## puncturedskirt

VERY ugly.


----------



## KatJ

I love the color. I dont like the cut of the dress, or shall I say the cuts.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It would've been alot better if it wasn't so BIG.


----------



## KatJ

It's a really pretty dress, puffiness aside. I wonder where she wore it, and how she maintained herself throughout the night?


----------



## KatJ

She looks better than I have seen her in a long time. He looks nice, cant go wrong with a simple suit.


----------



## KatJ

Hot, she looks good!


----------



## KatJ

I like it all, except for the way the top part is made.


----------



## Gboo531

that dress looks like it ate her...


----------



## Gboo531

hm. I disagree with most....While it looks ok, she's so short that a dress like that, with the full length and train makes her look stumpy rather than elongate her body. not so pleased with the look. =(


----------



## ticki

hot look, bad shoes


----------



## ticki

sad to say but mimi wins this one.


----------



## ticki

the front seam is so ugly! she looks great from the boobs up! haha!


----------



## ticki

the color is fabulous. the ruffles so not.


----------



## iheartjulie

Mariah.

It's probably because her camera angle is better!


----------



## iheartjulie

She's so cute!

The dress might suit a taller person better though.


----------



## iheartjulie

She kind of disappoints me with her fashion choices.

She has such a pretty face...I wish she would play up her clothes a little.

She's always just a plain Jane. I wonder how her fashion line will like.


----------



## pinksugar

I don't mind it - she's working the ruffles. She can get away with it because she's so thin


----------



## AngelaGM

She is beautiful but that dress does make her look shorter.


----------



## bCreative

it's cute but nothing special


----------



## StereoXGirl

It is cute, but a little plain...


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's very simple, but hot!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I think it's decent. It doesn't wow me, though...


----------



## StereoXGirl

It looks a little trashier on Mariah, so I'll go with Heidi. Even though I hate Heidi's shoes. I love Heidi's hair and makeup, though!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Not only does it make her chest look even flatter than it is, but it looks like she has it on backward! I'm going with "not" on this one...


----------



## StereoXGirl

The dress is a little boring. And her center-part in her hair is really closing off her face. Not liking this look.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I don't like it at all. The shape makes her look top-heavy.


----------



## StereoXGirl

The top of her dress doesn't look good. But the rest of her dress looks good, and he's looking pretty decent.


----------



## StereoXGirl

It would look great in a magazine! But not on the red carpet...


----------



## StereoXGirl

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha I'm the oppposite of daeron, I like the color, don't really like the dress, particularly the front: the chest part and piece of fabric coming out of the front. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## StereoXGirl

What happened to her?


----------



## StereoXGirl

Looks like someone decided to play dress up! lol!


----------



## Ashley

Eh, It's better than her prom dress! I really don't like the short hair on her, it ages her a lot.


----------



## niksaki

dont know who she is? but love it think its cute


----------



## niksaki

eh its ok


----------



## niksaki

nah sorry she CAN look super good sometimes but not recently im afraid


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dress is OK, shoes are awful yup


----------



## -Chelsey-

Definitely not, I'm not a big fan of her or her style choices.


----------



## -Chelsey-

I love the shoes and the dress is pretty cute. I think she should have done something else with her hair.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Not! I dont like the dress at all or her hair like that.


----------



## -Chelsey-

mariah


----------



## -Chelsey-

Very cute, I love her style it's so simple.


----------



## ivette

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dress is OK, shoes are awful


----------



## puncturedskirt

I wouldn't say HOT but she looks good.


----------



## Barbette

Eventhough it suits her bodytype very well, and it all works, I am not very fond of the look, but I am judging from my own taste... surely it looks good on her.

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you ever see Spartacus? or Ben Hur? even back then they didn't want women wearing those.. *smile*
I concur, it's gorgeous shoes or bare feet!


----------



## Beyonce Welch

*Mariah.*


----------



## daer0n

Gorgeous, from the ankles up, those shoes are horrid, but she looks beautiful


----------



## La_Mari

She could have done better. Especially w/ the hair, which hurts cause I usually love her. And I always thought she had great legs, the best in VS IMO. Selita has nice long legs too.


----------



## La_Mari

I would like the outfit otherwise.


----------



## usersassychick0

umm..not


----------



## BlueEyes88

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would like the outfit otherwise. IA! 
Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

IA with everyone amazing legs, but I'm not liking the dress at all.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I think she looks great, minus the shoes.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I'm gonna go with Mariah.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

It's really cute.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I don't mind the dress, I think it looks good on her. But what the hell is going on with her bust??

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

OK, I have no clue who this woman is but I really like the outfit. I love the dress and those are some killer heels (I'm not quite sure about the pose though)

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

Really, not.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I love that dress it's gorgeous!! IA with everyone, there could be a little less volume to it....lol

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I don't really like the shoulder on Calista's dress but other than that I think they both look great.

Em

xx


----------



## AngelaGM

I think they make a very attractive couple. I used to date a man twenty two years older myself! =)


----------



## BlueEyes88

I love it. Hot!!

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I don't like it.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

It's not the worst dress ever, IA though it could do with a few less ruffles.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

She looks cute.

Em

xx


----------



## BlueEyes88

I *love* it!!

Em

xx


----------



## AngelaGM

They kind of look like "Genie Pants"


----------



## AngelaGM

She is beautiful but NOT that dress.


----------



## AngelaGM

Great legs but that style is not hot!


----------



## AngelaGM

Neither!


----------



## Bec688

What is going on with that? It looks like a sack...ugly ugly choice.


----------



## esmeralda

Angelina ---&gt; HOT!

The Dress---&gt; NOT!


----------



## paprheart

A hot couple.

But why is Angelina wearing a tent?! I think she should show off her preggie body, it's way prettier.


----------



## pinksugar

I'm not sure. It's kind of cute but what do the shoes look like? and what is the length like? hard to say


----------



## pinksugar

cute! a little bit conventional and boring but still hot


----------



## pinksugar

not hot!


----------



## paprheart

Not hot!


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would like the outfit otherwise. LOL as above


----------



## niksaki

nah


----------



## ceri2

i'm going with heidi, just think it looks less trashy on her..


----------



## GlossyAbby

I hate what she is wearing it so unflattering like a monk suit


----------



## ticki

what's with the huge garbage bag she's got on?


----------



## ticki

those shorts are lame. not hot.


----------



## ticki

she looks like a blue christmas tree. what's up with her and ruffles lately?


----------



## -Chelsey-

Yikes, that dress makes her look 10 years older.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Agreed they are not hot.


----------



## -Chelsey-

They always look hot but that tent she's wearing is not.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Not cute.


----------



## -Chelsey-

That dress reminds me of peter pan lol


----------



## -Chelsey-

Very hot I love that dress.


----------



## monniej

gorgeous!


----------



## bCreative

i think she looks cute


----------



## bCreative

she's pretty but it's something about that dress i don't like


----------



## bCreative

omg!! so not hot


----------



## bCreative

mariah


----------



## paprheart

This one's pretty hard. Both look good, but I'll say Mariah because i think she "fills it out" better.


----------



## paprheart

HOT! Very nice classic and stylish look.


----------



## dancer01

Not


----------



## dancer01

Not hot


----------



## dancer01

Meh..i'd say not hot


----------



## dancer01

Hot! and her hair always looks so good


----------



## dancer01

haha it's so huge! I like the top half though


----------



## dancer01

It reminds me of a peacock..but she still looks cute


----------



## dancer01

I don't really like it.


----------



## dancer01

Not. do not like it at all..I think the black thing kinda ruins it


----------



## dancer01

I don't like the star but it could be hot otherwise


----------



## dancer01

Not hot.


----------



## ticki

so blah. not hot.


----------



## lynnda

Hott!!


----------



## ticki

i love the whole look. she looks great! i think the star looks good. makes the white dress look like it's the star's rays radiating out.


----------



## lynnda

Love it!


----------



## SimplyElegant

The dress looks nice, just not on her.


----------



## ticki

i'm mixed about this one, but would have to give it a not.


----------



## lynnda

Cute!


----------



## ticki

she looks hot.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Don't like it.


----------



## ticki

hot hot hot!


----------



## puncturedskirt

not


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not


----------



## ticki

wow! that's so pretty. she looks like a princess in that dress.


----------



## ticki

plain jane. nothing special.


----------



## ticki

i think the dress looks great.


----------



## ticki

she looks freaking gorgeous. the dress not so much.


----------



## La_Mari

Heidi. She looks good in everything, and never trashy IMO.


----------



## La_Mari

She looks HOT! And I don't even like her. Pretty classy and her hair pulled back looks good w/ the dress. It's not her fault she's short




I'm 3" shorter and it wouldn't look good on me.


----------



## katina74

Mariah


----------



## niksaki

Both


----------



## niksaki

Stunning!


----------



## Karren

Hot!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I don't like the dress, but she's gorgeous as always!


----------



## magneticheart

Not. Just looks like a bedsheet.


----------



## magneticheart

I don't like it. It looks weird and I don't know why.


----------



## magneticheart

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha I'm the oppposite of daeron, I like the color, don't really like the dress, particularly the front: the chest part and piece of fabric coming out of the front. Yeah, I totally agree.


----------



## magneticheart

I like it but the shoes are bad.


----------



## magneticheart

*Shakes head* Mischa, Mischa, Mischa...Just NO. Lol! Someone really needs to control this woman! I think she reads this forum and only dresses like that to keep annoying us lol


----------



## magneticheart

Not. In the long shot it looks like she has a low cut dress on and has left her black bra on.


----------



## magneticheart

Not. The ruffles are just blahh. I don't really get her style at all.


----------



## magneticheart

They are both hot. I'll let her off for wearing the potato sack because she's pregnant but the other outfits she's been wearing while she's in Canne were so much better.


----------



## magneticheart

I think it's supposed to be like that. I think she's trying to start a 'trend'

Not Hot!!


----------



## magneticheart

The peacock feathers are a strange choice of pattern. I don't like it.


----------



## magneticheart

Heidi because I think it looks trashier on Mariah and I really like Heidi's hair and make-up.


----------



## magneticheart

It's not amazing but I think it looks nice!


----------



## ticki

i like it!


----------



## ticki

not digging the bust or the leash that tony parker has her wearing.


----------



## ticki

looks like she's ready for halloween. at least we found a dress that those nasty gladiator sandals match up with.


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif None, they both look trashy.But since i have to choose, i will say Mariah, im used to seeing her wearing trashy clothes all the time so. *shrugs*

HAHAHA!




I was wondering if there was a "neither" option.



I guess I'll say Heidi.


----------



## Kokane

Mariah!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not and I really hate the look of those shoes.


----------



## puncturedskirt

She's so pretty but what she's wearing just isn't hot.. :|


----------



## StereoXGirl

I'm not sure what's up with the dress. But I love her hair! lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl

The shoes really do not go with the dress!!! Not a good look...


----------



## StereoXGirl

*Donatella: Homeless Chic*

Posted May 24th 2008 12:15PM by TMZ Staff

What the hell is that dog doing wearing a hat? And what's the deal with the pooch?







Donatella Versace was out and about in Cannes, shielding herself from the sun with a large hat and small dog. The effort may have come 20 years too late.

Source

What do you think? Hot or not?


----------



## msmack

OMG not.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

I feel badly for the dog. No selfrespecting dog would go out with a woman looking like that.


----------



## Karren

Wow!!! She makes the dog look great!!


----------



## Karren

Toga! Toga! Toga!

She trying out for Animal House 2?


----------



## _becca_

Not


----------



## SimplyElegant

Not..


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

OMG The dog looks better that her LOL!


----------



## niksaki

ohhhh teh wrinkles on her back and under her arms.....eek


----------



## niksaki

i love the dress however she is so into wearing ugly shoes of late isnt she


----------



## niksaki

if it was black i would say hot but it looks like a hessian bag


----------



## ticki

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The shoes really do not go with the dress!!! Not a good look... well, if you think about it. roman toga with roman gladiator shoes...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Not, her dress reminds me of a potato sack.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, if you think about it. roman toga with roman gladiator shoes...



Yeah, she was going for a gladiator look!


----------



## Bec688

Horendous, absolustely horendous.


----------



## pinksugar

not hot. Need I say more? lol


----------



## paprheart

Soo NOT hot!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! She makes the dog look great!! Hadn't considered that...


----------



## butterflyblue

She looks like something from "night of the living dead!"


----------



## StereoXGirl

It looks like they accidentally got ripped! lol! Why would someone intentionally wear that???


----------



## McRubel

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's supposed to be like that. I think she's trying to start a 'trend'Not Hot!!


----------



## GillT

Well, I personally wouldn't wear them but hell, people can wear what they want.


----------



## magosienne

pfff. whatever.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks like something from "night of the living dead!" LOL ! i think there's something true in your statement ...


----------



## magosienne

i'm gonna be nice and say it was a good attempt, although it failed.


----------



## magosienne

cute couple, but Angelina looks like nothing in that big thing.


----------



## magosienne

it looks weird on her, can't point my finger on what exactly. just seems odd.


----------



## magosienne

sleek ! i like it !


----------



## magosienne

not sure i like peacock feathers as a dress.


----------



## magosienne

that dress makes her look fat.


----------



## magosienne

her hair looks nice, i don't like much the dress.


----------



## magosienne

well, if she has no problem going out like that...


----------



## magosienne

not hot, but nice.


----------



## magosienne

nice attempt, the dress looks great (i like its shape), i'm not sure about the color and the fabric.


----------



## kellianne76

I like it. She pulls it off well.


----------



## magosienne

not hot.


----------



## magosienne

beautiful, but i don't like much her shoes either.


----------



## magosienne

the dress is too long, apart from that beautiful.


----------



## magosienne

i don't like the color of that outfit, it's too dark for her.


----------



## magosienne

hell, not hot !


----------



## magosienne

i don't like it much, she looks okay though.


----------



## magosienne

she would look great without that piece of hair in her face and the black thing.


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! she looks too serious and her dress isn't the most flattering.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

Originally Posted by *jones10021* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A horrible dress can't make Natalie look bad. She's a beautiful girl. That dress is too much for her and it makes her legs look too skinny, but she is still gorgeous.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

NOT!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Nothing special.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

She looks great, but I agree that the star should go.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The dress is awful, the shape, the color. And her hair, and makeup doesn't look very good either.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I don't like anything about that outfit.


----------



## makeupwhore54

It's cute, LC always looks nice .


----------



## makeupwhore54

It looks like something Marilyn Monroe would wear. I love it, very classy.


----------



## macface

She always looks the same to me.


----------



## msmegz

I think she always looks good


----------



## Karren

Hot!!! It all works!! Don't really like the star belt buckle... But the rest is fantastic!!


----------



## Karren

Love the color!!


----------



## Ricci

No too frumpy


----------



## Karren

Its ok... She looks strange though!! Lol


----------



## nanzmck

Natalie Portman totally wowed me in this origami-pleat asymmetrical white Givenchy frock at the amFAR event at the Cannes Film Festival. The layers upon layers of white waves are gorgeous, and I love how she paired the dress with simple accessories and black sandals â€” just let the dress do all the talking. Two thumbs up for me, how about you?


----------



## pinksugar

I'm not sure. It kind of looks like the dress is melting. Some of it is far too 'deconstructed' for my liking but I think she's working it. I love the crispness of the white especially


----------



## ticki

gorgeous look! love it!


----------



## Domitilla

angelina is wearing a potato sack, but her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Domitilla

she's horrible...all that fake tan is bad for your skin!

...and poor poor dog, dressed like a baby...dogs are dogs they should never be threated like silly kids


----------



## _becca_

looks like shes wearing a tent


----------



## bCreative

they are cute together but I am not feeling that dress of hers...looks like she is wearing a bag of potatoes.


----------



## love2482

Why is she trying to hide her baby body? She needs to flaunt it!


----------



## love2482

Don't like that dress.


----------



## love2482

Looks like she got TP'ed!


----------



## StereoXGirl

It looks like it's made out of paper! What is amFAR?


----------



## ceri2

it looks like she skinned a few peacocks and wrapped them around her.. dont like it!


----------



## monniej

very interesting. i guess i'm neutral.


----------



## GlossyAbby

its very different but she pulls it off


----------



## *Gigi*

I ain't feeling it, but if anyone can pull it off, she can. She is beautiful!


----------



## dixiewolf

She sang on the CMA's, so I saw her up close on tv. Her hair looked awful to me, like she just got out of the shower and threw a headband on. I think normally she is cute though.


----------



## SqueeKee

The dress is really cute I like it a lot . . . but not her &gt;.&lt;


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No..it's too frumpy. First word that came to my mind!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Eva is hot, but I am not lovin' this dress!


----------



## Karren

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The peacock feathers are a strange choice of pattern. I don't like it. Same here....


----------



## Karren

Dress got caught in the office shredder??? hahahaha The overall look is good it's just looking at the details that hurt my eyes...


----------



## Karren

Abdul the tent maker would be proud!!


----------



## Karren

Nice looking LBD....


----------



## Karren

Not


----------



## Anthea

She need to cover up more. Not hot and yes the dog looks much better than her.


----------



## dancer01

Not.


----------



## iheartjulie

The dress is beautiful and she is so pretty.


----------



## Bec688

I like the bottom half of the dress, top half, not so much.


----------



## krazykid90

I love it in a quirky way


----------



## krazykid90

I don't like it, it loks like it's been torn to pieces


----------



## krazykid90

I like the skirt by itself


----------



## magosienne

a total yay for me, that dress is gorgeous !


----------



## magosienne

i love the color



but the cut of that dress is weird.


----------



## magosienne

i don't like it much.


----------



## magosienne

mariah. but i agree with Nuri, they both look trashy.


----------



## magosienne

that lip color is rocking ! not so sure about the dress, but she looks great !


----------



## magosienne

i don't like the dress much, but she looks okay.


----------



## magosienne

i hate that dress (in its shape), although that color looks great on Calista.


----------



## magosienne

i agree the dress could be longer and that flashing lipcolor almost makes her sick. still, she's very pretty.


----------



## magosienne

loose the jacket !


----------



## daer0n

Yuuuck! that dress looks like it was made out of paper towels or rags, no way.


----------



## niksaki

get rid of teh jacket and probably hot shes so beautiful


----------



## niksaki

she looks good i wouldnt say hot though


----------



## daer0n

LOL

she looks like a blind person..

that outfit is ugly.


----------



## niksaki

beautiful


----------



## daer0n

No..she looks like a wax doll and not in a nice way..kinda dead.


----------



## ticki

i don't like the tattoo look and what the heck happened to her knees?


----------



## ticki

hotness


----------



## ticki

hmm... neutral on this one.


----------



## ticki

back to her old tricks


----------



## ticki

looks like she put on john goodman's skin.


----------



## Karren

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That jacket doesn't go over the dress. She's a walking rectangle.


----------



## Karren

I don't like the fact that the right strap is white and the gown is off white... just looks wrong to me...


----------



## Karren

I love her... not the dress....


----------



## La_Mari

Not, it's really boring for a movie premiere.


----------



## Karren

Harrison lokks great... I don't like her dress at all....


----------



## Karren

Yeah.... love it!!!!


----------



## Karren

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha I'm the oppposite of daeron, I like the color, don't really like the dress, particularly the front: the chest part and piece of fabric coming out of the front. Exact same thing I was thinking!!! Looks like sports pushup bra attached to a long skirt!! lol


----------



## Karren

It's ok... wish I could see her shoes....


----------



## Karren

She looks like a little girl in that...


----------



## Karren

I love that skirt suit... loveley colored top too...


----------



## La_Mari

^ I think she always looks like a little girl. BUt usually she looks nice.

I'm going to say Not.


----------



## Karren

Very nice.... Love it!!


----------



## Karren

Well I like it....


----------



## La_Mari

Cute, I like her hair that way.


----------



## Karren

Love the dress... hate the shoes...


----------



## Karren

Maker her awsome fiure go away.... love the sones...


----------



## Karren

Yuk


----------



## speedy

Not.


----------



## speedy

Whilst I wouldn't wear it and don't particularly like it, I think she pulls it off okay.


----------



## speedy

I don't like it. I think the dress is too shapeless for her.


----------



## speedy

I like this outfit, but think it'd look better with a more fitted jacket.


----------



## speedy

Yuk, I don't like this at all.


----------



## speedy

I don't really like the black thing, but she looks stunning.


----------



## speedy

I have no words for this other than HORRIBLE!


----------



## _becca_

the bows cute but i dnt realy like the way it fits her


----------



## speedy

Gorgeous, I really like this outfit.


----------



## speedy

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everything was fine til my eyes reached the bust area...her boobs just look weird. I agree.


----------



## speedy

Wow, I think she looks beautiful. The only thing I don't like is her nailpolish colour.


----------



## speedy

They look great.


----------



## speedy

Not nice.


----------



## makeupwhore54

It's cute. I'd like to have one like that shorter just to have. I have no place to wear a long dress like that.


----------



## Adrienne

I dont like it at all


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## msmack

hot hot hot.


----------



## daer0n

Please post all of these here, one per day, as per new rule posted here as a sticky. Thank you!


----------



## Adrienne

I think this is hot (as is she) but enought with the butt poses.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

she is a mess.... and not even a hot mess


----------



## GlossyAbby

her hair usually looks more shiny and healthy....


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot she looked better in the long flowy dress that hid her cast


----------



## GlossyAbby

sheesh she has long legs . green looks good on her


----------



## Adrienne

*

*


----------



## GlossyAbby

she needs to cover up her ASSet


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

*




*


----------



## GlossyAbby

I like her dress and shoes. I needa dress like that


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot the jacket and dress together... yuck


----------



## GlossyAbby

hot. pretty dress!


----------



## GlossyAbby

She looks trashy


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

*

*


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

I give her hot mess..... Nothing matches but I still love her


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

I think she looks great


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

hot... she actually looks normal


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

Carmen for sure


----------



## GlossyAbby

Stacy! killer legs


----------



## GlossyAbby

hot if she wore it jumping out of a cake


----------



## GlossyAbby

Cassie


----------



## Ashley

Ack. Not!

But I might just be very biased because I dislike seeing outfits that are trying very hard to be glamorous and girly in an inappropriate setting.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

that jacket looks likes it from the 90's


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

it looks like a spa robe


----------



## GlossyAbby

she is so beyond over the top


----------



## GlossyAbby

I think she looks pretty


----------



## butterflyblue

She looks really pretty, sometimes she can look a bit skanky.


----------



## Ashley

I wish the dress was longer and gave her waist a little more definition, but I love the color on her.


----------



## butterflyblue

She is so pretty, the dress yuck!


----------



## butterflyblue

She looks stupid!


----------



## katana

I think she looks good, I like the purple colour, but the dress would be nicer in a different style.


----------



## katana

HAHA How pathetic


----------



## butterflyblue

Better than usual!


----------



## sooperficial

I think she is pretty but this was a def MISS!

not hot!


----------



## monniej

i'm on the fence about this one.


----------



## P.I.T.A

She bugs me because she's so dayum fake. Not only that, but that outfit is HIDEOUS!!! She also needs to learn how to apply fake tanner...did anyone else notice that tan on her legs &amp; how her feet are ummmmm no so tanned?


----------



## GlossyAbby

Audrina


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## butterflyblue

At least she is trying, she looks happier. I hope this is a turning point for her to move forward.


----------



## monniej

that dress looks like a bath towel


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## butterflyblue

Not a flattering dress for her, she looks like she has no boobs!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## butterflyblue

eeew... NO


----------



## butterflyblue

Pretty face, hideous dress!


----------



## monniej

i'm not crazy about the color, but she looks cute!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

not good. i guess the new trend is bath towel chic?


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

mariah.....I dont like it w/ the tights


----------



## monniej

i'm not really feeling this dress on her.


----------



## GlossyAbby

Taylor for sure


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

the girl is a hot mess.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## GlossyAbby

Jennifer looks HOT


----------



## GlossyAbby

she looks hot but she usually always does


----------



## monniej

i think she looks really good! healthy and happy!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

i don't like it. it reminds me of the great pumpkin.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

i think if this dress were belted it would be super cute!


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

something about that dress isn't working for me. maybe the border. love the shoes, though.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

i don't care for either look


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## monniej

can you say "hoochie mama"?


----------



## monniej

too busy. not


----------



## monniej

i wish i could see the dress better, but the jacket and dress don't seem to work together.


----------



## monniej

it's crazy, i know, but i actually kind of like this outfit on her. go figure...


----------



## monniej

i don't love it or hate it. just blah for me.


----------



## monniej

kim is such a hoochie! lol~


----------



## monniej

she reminds me of one of santa's helpers. i don't like that outfit at all.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not hot she looked better in the long flowy dress that hid her cast i agree. there's just no way to work a cast on the red carpet! lmao~


----------



## monniej

nothing special and i really don't like those pants. they looked wrinkled.


----------



## GlossyAbby

Eva that red bow and shoes ... i love it


----------



## GlossyAbby

i vote neither. uglty dress


----------



## monniej

her hair is gorgeous, but she is a fashion disaster!


----------



## monniej

totally wrong shoes with that dress.


----------



## monniej

1920s vintage. i must say the i wish the dress was more form fitted, but i think she looks amazing!


----------



## monniej

not


----------



## monniej

renee


----------



## monniej

eva. those red shoes are smokin'


----------



## monniej

this dress is awful. i don't like either one.


----------



## monniej

take that dress out back and shot it! lol~


----------



## monniej

ashlee. i hate those black tights on selita.


----------



## monniej

i think kathy looks better. the tights and platforms work with this look imo.


----------



## monniej

nicky


----------



## cheller

ashlee


----------



## monniej

they both look cute, although i don't really care for this dress.


----------



## Sirvinya

Almost hot. If the top wasn't so low and squishing be boobs, I think it'd be an awsome looking dress.


----------



## monniej

i think the both look good! i love that red on mary j.


----------



## katana

Selita


----------



## katana

Nicky


----------



## katana

I think they both look good


----------



## monniej

neither. that dress is awful!


----------



## katana

Emmy


----------



## Dianergy

I'll go with Renee this time.


----------



## monniej

they both look good! kelly is getting pretty thin. not a good look for her imo.


----------



## katana

LMAO, She tried!

I agree a long dress would have been better


----------



## monniej

iman, but i hate those black tights with evening wear. it just looks like too much dress for natalie imo.


----------



## monniej

the one with the gold pumps! hot! the other one, those boots are hideous.


----------



## monniej

what an awful, little dress. i say ditch it!


----------



## GlossyAbby

I agree they both look good but Kelly I think that dress looks great on her !


----------



## monniej

i say carman, but that dress is a wreck!


----------



## bCreative

those are not hot


----------



## GlossyAbby

Selita


----------



## GlossyAbby

I like it too


----------



## Nick007

That's not Cynthia.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Hot


----------



## -Chelsey-

Ashlee


----------



## -Chelsey-

No way.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Carmen I




her.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I didn't realize Selita was that skinny!


----------



## -Chelsey-

Stacy but that dress is so nasty!


----------



## -Chelsey-

Audrina for sure


----------



## StereoXGirl

The length looks better on Kelly. I wonder if she had it altered to fit her better.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I'm going to go with Audrina. The shoes make a huge difference!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Hmm...maybe Stacy. Rachel's hair and makeup look so cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl

Carmen.


----------



## MakeupByMe

Carmen


----------



## MakeupByMe

ashlee


----------



## MakeupByMe

Kelly I think


----------



## MakeupByMe

none its so ugly but if i had to choose i'd say Stacy!


----------



## marshaC

Yuckkee!!!!


----------



## niksaki

love her hair and jacket thats about it


----------



## niksaki

the last one pretty


----------



## niksaki

marissa the other one is too thin


----------



## niksaki

ashlee


----------



## niksaki

star but the dress is so bad really


----------



## niksaki

audrina


----------



## niksaki

nice


----------



## bCreative

Carmen


----------



## niksaki

the lacey bits are a bit weird nice colour but it looks too strange


----------



## bCreative

Audrina


----------



## niksaki

oh god thats horrid i cant choose its too bad


----------



## niksaki

yeah longer would have been hot


----------



## niksaki

neither


----------



## bCreative

Wow...that is one awful looking dress!!! But I think it looks better on Natalie.


----------



## niksaki

i so love that dress i would wear it (not sure where to exactly though lol) jenna


----------



## niksaki

mariah


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jennifer looks HOT yup


----------



## bCreative

I actually think they both look good.


----------



## niksaki

neither lol


----------



## niksaki

oh see now i cannot choose they both are divine!


----------



## niksaki

nina


----------



## niksaki

ew but denise


----------



## niksaki

both are beautiful but im saying jewel


----------



## niksaki

its alright


----------



## ticki

taylor. mary j looks like she's about to fall out of hers.


----------



## bCreative

Oh my word!!! Kristin's shoes are absolutely horrid with those tights!! Mariah wins this one hands down!


----------



## ticki

nicky


----------



## ticki

selita. what's with women against hosiery?


----------



## ticki

neither? haha, i don't like it.


----------



## La_Mari

I like both! But Ashlee looks better. I think it's the bare legs.


----------



## ticki

mimi wins! wow. that's twice that i've voted for her.


----------



## ticki

emmy for sure.


----------



## ticki

ugly dress! neither!


----------



## ticki

renee


----------



## ticki

haha, i don't care about the cast. HOT!


----------



## ticki

nobody's a winner! the dress doesn't do it for me.


----------



## ticki

looks too weird.


----------



## ticki

carmen all the way.


----------



## ticki

hot. it looks great on her.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I like it, Hot!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Sure thing, Carmen!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I think the dress is a bit too short! But Audrina looks best in it.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ashlee


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Tie! They both look great!


----------



## ticki

kelly, but the cut of the dress makes them both look like they have man shoulders.


----------



## ticki

stacy.


----------



## ticki

par for the course.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

They both look nice. Marissa's body is pulling the dress abit ans Kelly is always too thin!


----------



## emily_3383

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's not Cynthia. Yeah thats Kim Cattral! haha


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Call me crazy but I like everything but the black flats!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Stacy


----------



## kdmakeuparts

LOL! She sure is trying to work taht cast, not working for me though.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Renee, though she may need a burger and some bonzer!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I really dislike these big ruffles, Niether! The color does look good on Natalie though.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

hmm....they both look hot, I love this color with a great tan!


----------



## MaddyBoo718

Haha I'm watching Sex and the City right now!!

That's Kim Cattral, not Cynthia Nixon. Cynthia plays Miranda (redhead)


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah thats Kim Cattral! haha I thought my fever was getting to me! 
Looks like it doesnt fit, not hot.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I say Denise, I am kinda fellin' this dress. Wierd!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Beautiful. HOT


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Oooh....looks like she might lose the ladies! NOT!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Emmy


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Mariah...I know those tights are aweful!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

OMG... I love Kathy...I say Kathy!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Nicky


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Taylor.


----------



## debbiedeb77

nicky


----------



## debbiedeb77

jenn


----------



## amanda1210

i absolutely hate them both, but i have to say jenn.


----------



## iheartjulie

I like it. I think it's hot.


----------



## fawp

It's a little blah...and a little _too_ tight...

But she still looks good.


----------



## iheartjulie

I like the first one better. Maybe it's the makeup on the latter?


----------



## iheartjulie

Doesn't do anything for me.

Not really feeling the bangs on her either.


----------



## fawp

Jennifer...but I still LOVE Kathy!


----------



## iheartjulie

Very cute.


----------



## iheartjulie

No. Not really.

The dress somehow looks disproportioned to me?


----------



## iheartjulie

Mariah. Definitely!


----------



## AngelaGM

She looks beautiful!


----------



## iheartjulie

Cute! Cast and all.

If the dress were red she would have matched the carpet!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

I hate the dress.


----------



## AngelaGM

She looks good.


----------



## Ashley

Wow she looks different now! She looks nice, but I prefer less chunky shoes (and I'm not talking about the cast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

The dress is cute. But I agree that a long dress would have been better.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Definitely Mariah, she looks so sexy!

The dress that Kristin is wearing looks like a long sleevless eisenhower jacket, the leggings are ugly. And I hate the shoes she paired with it.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves

Jennifer, she looks so classy.


----------



## Ashley

That dress is so short, it makes her legs look so long, but she's only 5'5"!


----------



## Ashley

Mariah for sure.


----------



## sooperficial

damn girl....don't eat a sunflower seed or that dress is going to POP!

She does have a nice bod.

Jealous? You bet!


----------



## ticki

she looks cute. what's the big deal?


----------



## AngelaGM

She has a great body but she looks as though she is ready to pop out of that dress.


----------



## AngelaGM

She is pretty.


----------



## cheller

i like it.


----------



## brewgrl

I think Audrina looks like Marie Osmond... I will always say this when I see her- so be ready to hear this same comment from me whenever her picture is posted.


----------



## ticki

she's got a slamming body. totally hot.


----------



## Bec688

I like the pants, I think that her extensions are a bit much.


----------



## Bec688

Mariah, the tights on Kristen ruin it for me.


----------



## Bec688

Wow, legs. I kinda like it, it's a tad short though.


----------



## Bec688

Jennifer for sure, she looks lovely.


----------



## Bec688

Don't really like either outfit, but I think she looks better in the second.


----------



## AngelaGM

She is beautiful but those dress styles are NOT!!!!


----------



## niksaki

Lol


----------



## macface

Shes hot like always


----------



## AngelaGM

She is beautiful and I wish I had her ass!


----------



## bCreative

She looks hot but it's the same thing with her. She has that dress in every color!


----------



## ticki

wow, i didn't realize she had such a badonkadonk. something about it whispers not.


----------



## ticki

neither one does it for me.


----------



## Anthea

I'm going to say nay to both.


----------



## Bec688

She has this style of dress in every possible colour, though I think she looks great, she has a nice figure, may as well show it off while she's got it!


----------



## Anthea

She looks hot, perhaps in a different colour would look better i think.


----------



## Anthea

Jen looks better in that oufit but I don't like the outfit much.


----------



## Anthea

Her legs look great, the dress not so much.


----------



## Anthea

Yes Mariah


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Anthea

She looks good there


----------



## Anthea

OMG, there is nothing that looks good there.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Anthea

She does looks hot.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Anthea

I think theres a little too much print going on in that dress for my liking but she is rocking it.


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's waaaay too short! lol! It makes her legs look good, though!


----------



## Anthea

THe dress is hot, as Ashley says the shoes are a little clunky. But I would have worn a longer dress to hide the cast and save the shorter one for another time.


----------



## Anthea

Im on the fence, I don't love it but its not bad.


----------



## Anthea

That outfit looks good on her.


----------



## Anthea

Nicky


----------



## -Chelsey-

Neither, that dress is horrible.


----------



## Anthea

I think it looks more elegant on Taylor


----------



## Anthea

I think Jenna.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Bad bad bad dress


----------



## Anthea

not, it does not fit and its a bit strange


----------



## -Chelsey-

yikes.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Gorgeous!


----------



## Anthea

I agree with Monnie.


----------



## -Chelsey-

I LOVED this dress on her and her hair. She looked very pretty.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Jenna.


----------



## monniej

she looks great! i say hot!


----------



## GlossyAbby

not hot .


----------



## lauren84

Hot! Her eyes always look like she is looking down at something..ya know with the white showing on the top alot. She is very pretty..I just always notice her eyes...


----------



## -Chelsey-

wtf..


----------



## Johnnie

She looks good but ever since I saw her photos posed topless, 'eh, she's lost my interest.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Definitely not. Nothing looks good.


----------



## GlossyAbby

she is cleaned up but she still screams trashy


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I can't take ie anymore. Why are these women dressing up like foofy birds?


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I agree, she looks great but not so hot about the dress.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

She looks great and great body, but the dress is a little too tight. I think she is trying too hard!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I think she looks great!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Just...eh.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Ya, cute and casual.


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Uuughh...for some reason I don't like her. So I'll never have a fair comment!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

I actually love both looks!


----------



## Ricci

fake lol


----------



## -Chelsey-

Hot


----------



## Nick007

Not!


----------



## ticki

haha, you guys have to remember the venue she's at. MAXIM HOT 100. Hello? of course she's gonna be looking hoochie.


----------



## bia910

i think she looks sexy


----------



## Manda

Not. To both


----------



## Manda

She looks cute, I'm just not a fan of big bottomed jeans


----------



## Manda

Hot... is she ever a not??? She has great style &amp; a great body--although I do agree about the butt poses :yawn:


----------



## Manda

Ehh, reminds me of a tablecloth or placemat, so I think I'm going with not.


----------



## Manda

Dress is def. a not


----------



## Manda

Hot


----------



## AngelaGM

She looks beautiful!


----------



## niksaki

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks beautiful! I think so too


----------



## niksaki

ew


----------



## ticki

i may not like the girl, but i have to say she's hot stuff.


----------



## ticki

not hot. she looks like she's trying out for a broadway musical.


----------



## niksaki

who the hell is she i wanna know lol and ew on the dress


----------



## Bec688

I think she looks great, Gayle has such a pretty smile


----------



## Bec688

She looks nice.


----------



## KatJ

I have to give her a hot, it looks pretty good on her.


----------



## katana

WTHeck is she wearing?? A bird??? This is awful.


----------



## KatJ

That's beyond not hot, it's horrible.


----------



## ticki

i actually like the dress. just not on her. haha!


----------



## ticki

she looks like an ostritch. yuck.


----------



## La_Mari

Love her hair. And boring dress, it _does_ look like we've seen it before!


----------



## La_Mari

I don't like her. After the nose job I was like





She does look cute for a casual day in Hollywood, I think she looks way weird cause I'm not used to her skin not being tan. Still cute.


----------



## La_Mari

I love the dress on her! She looks hot in it. It looks super tight and uncomfortable though. I don't like the shoes or the hair. Enough w/ the extensions!! It's getting boring.


----------



## KatJ

I have to say not, you know it's too tight when you can see the cellulite.


----------



## pinksugar

mr Chow? more like MR BARF! hee hee.

She looks awful


----------



## pinksugar

im not sure. I'm going to sit on the fence.


----------



## pinksugar

on the hot side. I like her hair especially. Very pretty. I want to grow mine like that I think!


----------



## cheller

eww. but it looks like something i would wear for a photoshoot or something. ;D


----------



## SimplyElegant

I like her clutch and shoes.


----------



## bia910

she looks prettier than usual.


----------



## Aprill

blah


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Yeah, hot. I like the hair and I love that necklace. I still say she is dressing a little to tightly!


----------



## mhm_megan

hot, very pretty.


----------



## dancer01

Audrina!


----------



## dancer01

Hot!


----------



## dancer01

She looks kind of cute.


----------



## dancer01

Hot! She's so pretty


----------



## dancer01

I say hot! she looks cute there


----------



## dancer01

Mariah all the way


----------



## dancer01

Lauren


----------



## dancer01

I like it all except the tights.


----------



## dancer01

Denise


----------



## AprilRayne

I don't see anyone named Nichole or Mischa! LOL So I guess Audrina. What's that girl with the boots name?


----------



## dancer01

Kelly


----------



## La_Mari

I think Marissa. If it was shorter it would look even better. And her shoes rock!

Shaundra, maybe she's just short lol, I think she's my height, 4'11. Kelly's short too, can't remember what though.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Audrina i guess..although what they're wearing is ugly as hell.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Kelly.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Denise.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Her hair is cute........the outfit is ugly.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Stacy


----------



## puncturedskirt

Mariah.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Geez, she's tiny!!..

It's alright..Not hot though.


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT hot, but it's cute. I really like her hair. I wish I could get mine to look curly like that.


----------



## puncturedskirt

It's okay...I don't really like those dresses. Her hair and makeup looks nice though.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I think for that kind of dress a color would've looked better.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Definitely not.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Her skin is so ugly to me.... :| and that dress is ugly. NOT hot.


----------



## puncturedskirt

NOT. I don't like either.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Emmy. Her skintone looks better with it.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I don't like the dress at all.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Taylor.


----------



## puncturedskirt

I agree ^


----------



## mac-whore

definately nicky.


----------



## shyiskrazy2

Originally Posted by *KatJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to say not, you know it's too tight when you can see the cellulite. roflmao!!!


----------



## mariascreek

nicky hands down


----------



## mariascreek

taylor...


----------



## mariascreek

def emmy, jenna tramps it up.


----------



## mariascreek

hot, but in a weird way.


----------



## mariascreek

i dont like that dress at alll............


----------



## mariascreek

she need to gain some weight for real. this is bad.


----------



## mariascreek

she looks good. i used to like her before she got implants. nothing wrong with them, it just seems like she followed heidi. i used to like the show but now it makes me wanna throw up.


----------



## mariascreek

she looks cute, i like the outfit. i must agree the extensions are way over done.


----------



## Adrienne

looks hot!


----------



## mariascreek

i love the dress. idk she doesnt seem to be workin' it though that hair ughhh


----------



## Bec688

Her make up is pretty, but everything else is an absolute disaster.


----------



## mariascreek

superrrrrrrrrr fabulous


----------



## Bec688

Jenna, she fills it out better.


----------



## mariascreek

even though i love kristin i must gringe and say mariah.


----------



## mariascreek

i like all of them actually.


----------



## mariascreek

i love everything the outfit the hair everything.


----------



## mariascreek

denise even though shes lameeeeee


----------



## mariascreek

marrisa, kelly need to gain weight.


----------



## mariascreek

i love how nicole wore it with those boots!!!


----------



## ticki

ugly dress.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## cheller

funny but not hot.


----------



## Adrienne

My god she can hardly hang those puppies in!


----------



## CandyApple

Not Hot!! She looks so trashy!!


----------



## Adrienne

I know they're some weird things in fashion but i think almost everything she does is hideous


----------



## kellianne76

What was she thinking.


----------



## ticki

she's trying too hard to evoke haute coutoure.


----------



## Ashley

lol her face...she looks deranged!


----------



## ticki

haha, i like! then again, i'm a guy. the fabric isn't so great, though. oh, and jasleen looks like a hot mess. wtf is up with those shorts.


----------



## Ashley

I don't like the dress either. It looks very..er..Vegas-y.


----------



## ticki

wait, i thought that was michael.


----------



## emily_3383

oh boy she needs some bronzer or something!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

NOT! Yikes...hang on ladies!


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wait, i thought that was michael.



LMAO!!!



You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## internetchick

I keep getting distracted by her boob in that first picture. It looks so weird!!


----------



## kcam125

well I don't think that EVERYTHING she does is hideous, she is a fashion icon to many people and did make the INVERTED BOB a huge trend on top of it being a really cute haircut! I do love some of her outfits though, but this one is way too weird!


----------



## shyiskrazy2

Is she trying to be the leader with her crazy dressing? She never wears anything remotely close to the look of her "band" members.


----------



## internetchick

I like her eye makeup.


----------



## internetchick

Neither?


----------



## internetchick

Rachel


----------



## internetchick

Mariah. Kristin looks so bottom heavy in that dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt

Looks tacky..

I like her hair though...How do they get so much volume?.. (ratting?)


----------



## puncturedskirt

lmao that does look like mj..


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Those pants are kind of cool actually... but she does look a mess!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

They all look a mess! But she's the worse of the three evils.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Mariah, Kristin looks dowdy.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

That's a horrid dress/tunic... but Stacy.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Denise!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

I thought the first pic was Posh Barbie or something!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Audrina~!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Marissa, I like her shoes.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

She really needs a stylist already!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Emmy


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Hot!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Ugh...not


----------



## glitter_vertigo

She looks good!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Beautiful!


----------



## glitter_vertigo

Hmm... it's ok.


----------



## glitter_vertigo

That dress is terrible!


----------



## Karren

I saw that Star Trek episode I think?? lol


----------



## han

i dont like the dress,or anything else she wears,she has no style


----------



## daer0n

LOL

creepy Mary "posh" poppins


----------



## StereoXGirl

lol.

She can play chess on the back of her dress...


----------



## StereoXGirl

It's just ok. Not hot, but cute.


----------



## Ricci

She's looking more manly as time goes by


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

love the dress!


----------



## Bec688

It's ok, I'm not really a fan though.


----------



## Bec688

Oh yuck, she looks revolting. She looks like an old leather bag.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Hot.


----------



## pinksugar

I agree with Pat, I like her hair.. nice volume. Not a fan of the dress though


----------



## Bec688

The outfit..I have no words. Her hair is pretty though.


----------



## Anthea

She wouldn't want to jump up and down too hard in that dress lol


----------



## Anthea

She looking quite unfortunate.


----------



## Anthea

I don't know who she is but I love the outfit. Hot!!


----------



## Anthea

How can such a young pretty girl have such poor taste in clothes?


----------



## Anthea

Kelly


----------



## Anthea

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Audrina i guess..although what they're wearing is ugly as hell. I whole heartedly agree Patricia


----------



## Anthea

Denise...I think but eeekk


----------



## Anthea

Stacy


----------



## Bec688

Urgh...no surprises here, horendous outfit. Love her hair though.


----------



## Bec688

Denise...but yeah, the dress, not working for me.


----------



## Stylish Daisy

i would say denise


----------



## Sarah84

The blonde on the end, whoever she is. Though its not a nice dress to begin with


----------



## puncturedskirt

oh wow.


----------



## Sarah84

oh gawd, she looks terrible


----------



## Kokane

lol. she made me laugh

and wtf is that thing on her head?




)


----------



## ticki

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I keep getting distracted by her boob in that first picture. It looks so weird!! when bad boob jobs happen to good people.


----------



## La_Mari

I like Rachels.


----------



## Karren

Holy Crap!!! She looks like the prom queen after a big street fight!!!


----------



## Karren

hahahaha That's terrible...


----------



## Karren

HOT!! I love the dress and the color and she looks fantastice in it...


----------



## Karren

Looks like she killed an Emu??


----------



## StereoXGirl

Well, I like the jacket...lol.


----------



## esha

Not. I'm not one for tights.. they went out of style in the late 80's/early 90's and there was a reason for that.


----------



## Karren

WOW!!! She sure is!! lol


----------



## Karren

Not....


----------



## Karren

Very Hot...


----------



## Karren

Denise...


----------



## Karren

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Stacy! killer legs I agree!!!


----------



## Karren

Ewwwww... I thought it was Michael at first too....


----------



## Karren

I like the style and cut but it's a bit busy...


----------



## dancer01

Not!


----------



## dancer01

Not hot at all..


----------



## dancer01

Don't like her dress..not hot


----------



## dancer01

Taylor!


----------



## dancer01

Emmy


----------



## dancer01

Nicky for sure


----------



## Karren

Neither also...


----------



## Karren

Emmy....


----------



## Karren

I like them both equally


----------



## Karren

She is beautiful but I don't like either of those two outfits...


----------



## Karren

Just ok to me too


----------



## internetchick

I say not!


----------



## Karren

I agree... not.....


----------



## Karren

Not bad....


----------



## puncturedskirt

She's pretty but that dress is ugly.


----------



## Karren

It's a tie...


----------



## Karren

Kelly... I love her shoes too... Don't like the dress with sandles


----------



## SqueeKee

Oh yuk what a fugly dress &gt;.&lt;

But I would say the lesser of two evils is the girl on the right?


----------



## Karren

Jennifer....


----------



## Karren

I hate it equally on both!! lol


----------



## SqueeKee

Jennifer


----------



## Karren

What the heck is those thingies on the side? NOT


----------



## SqueeKee

Iman


----------



## Karren

I love that dress....


----------



## Karren

Renee!!


----------



## Karren

Yeah!!! Mariah.....


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

i think she looks so good


----------



## SqueeKee

I don't like her at all so it's hard to give an unbiased comment . . . but it's fugly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lapuce

Yuck!! Should I say more?!!


----------



## msmegz

Mariah, although I don't really like the dress either way!


----------



## Karren

I love the dress... Hate her hair!!


----------



## Karren

It's ok... What's that red thing in her hand?


----------



## daer0n

Audrina, --i fixed the broken link for you btw


----------



## pinksugar

agreed, what is that thing? a potato sack? audrina looks best, but it's not a pretty outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688

Audrina, not a fan of the dress though, ick.


----------



## AngelaGM

None of them!


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Audrina, --i fixed the broken link for you btw







Thanks!


----------



## -Chelsey-

Mine is Megan Fox (the girl from Transformers) I think she is so gorgeous! Mine used to be Carmen Electra but not so much anymore.


----------



## Adrienne

I don't know, I really like Megan Fox but i used to obsess over Kim Kardashian. No one else had gotten my attention.


----------



## GlossyAbby

Megan Fox is gorgeous! Mine is Scarlett Johansson


----------



## kdmakeuparts

Laura Prepon formoerly of That 70's Show. She is now on October Road. She used to be a red head which I liked better. Bet either way she is HOT!


----------



## GeeCee

I can't believe three gals wore that awful dress.


----------



## GeeCee

The way she's holding the dress makes her thighs look heavy so it's hard to tell how it would flow.


----------



## GeeCee

Mariah


----------



## GeeCee

Renee


----------



## GeeCee

Ewww.


----------



## GeeCee

What is that???


----------



## GeeCee

I don't like it on either of them.


----------



## GeeCee

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yuk what a fugly dress But I would say the lesser of two evils is the girl on the right?

I agree but...
I'd have picked the one on the left.


----------



## GeeCee

Kelley


----------



## ticki

not doing it for me.


----------



## GeeCee

The close-up is scary.


----------



## -Chelsey-

She looks creepy.


----------



## -Chelsey-

I think her hair and makeup look good but I really dont like that dress.


----------



## bCreative

LOL!!! She is a hot damn mess!!!


----------



## bCreative

I would have to go with Marissa...whoever she is.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## AprilRayne

Yikes!! NOT! Who is she anyway? I've never heard of her!


----------



## Adrienne

I know lots of women take joy in the post pregnancy boobies no matter how painful engorgement can be but this is beyond the beyond. I swear if this was a video I'm sure we'd see her veins pulsating.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne

And those are her kids by the way. Such a good example.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Adrienne




----------



## -Chelsey-

Audrina looks so hot!! I love the bangs!

Christina Aguilera's boobies are freaking me out with those veins.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I love Audrina with the bangs!

I'm not really sure why Christina insists on showing her boobies off so much...yet doesn't use Face and Body makeup to cover up the veins!

Ashlee actually looks pretty good! Seriously, though...how tall is Pete Wentz, like 5'2"? lol. His capris/highwaters look awful.

And Phoebe Price is...well...Phoebe Price. lol.


----------



## internetchick

Rumer Willis

I say hot! She looks good.


----------



## internetchick

Liv Tyler

Love it. Hot!


----------



## CandyApple

Megan Fox at the MTV Movie Awards rocked two dresses. What do you think? I love them both, except for the shoes with the pink dress.

Source:JustJared.Buzznet.com, MegansaFox.com


----------



## MakeupByMe

i THINK SHE'S GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CandyApple

Hot or Not? IMO SJP can do no wrong!

Source:Just Jared


----------



## La_Mari

Lindsey looks pretty aside from the frown. Dress would look better a few inches longer.

Rumer, looks good, maybe some different shoes.

Liv looks so beautiful, that's a great color on her!

Charlize looks pretty, appropriate for the MTV awards, and not something formal.

Anne looks pretty, but I don't think it goes for an awards show, IDK on this one.

Christina Aguilera ALWAYS looks trashy to me. And her left boob looks odd, and painful.

Sarah, pretty, flash kind of killed it a little.

Shauna is just eww. Her daughters are so pretty though.

Fergie looks very sophisticated and pretty.

Audrina's bangs look perfect on her!!!! I love it, and the color of her dress is nice.

Megan and SJP always look good.


----------



## magneticheart

I agree. Too much going on.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Wow I'm surprised she's wearing something that wasn't made by her mother..I'm not a big fan of beyonce.


----------



## monniej

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hot or Not? IMO SJP can do no wrong!

Source:Just Jared

sjp looks ridiculous in the outfit imo.

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Megan Fox at the MTV Movie Awards rocked two dresses. What do you think? I love them both, except for the shoes with the pink dress.


Source:JustJared.Buzznet.com, MegansaFox.com

megan fox is a pretty girl, but that dress in pics 1&amp;2 is way too short!


----------



## greatnana

I like it all... maybe she should have them all seperately w/ diff stuff.


----------



## Beautyfocus

I am not crazy about this look. I know I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Adrienne

Zooey Deschanel and Mischa Barton. I have to say at least Mischa didn't look that bad.


----------



## Adrienne




----------



## Lisette

She is beautiful!


----------



## andrrea

Ok but prob appropriate for the event..


----------



## StereoXGirl

Megan Fox is gorgeous. She could be wearing sweats and she'd still be hotter than pretty much everyone. lol.

As far as SJP...hate the boots with the dress. Sorry, not a good look.

Zoey and Mischa look great!

Ellen Page could use a refresher course on what is appropriate attire for such events. lol.


----------



## Adrienne

Phoebe Price


----------



## magneticheart

Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I really like it! She always looks gorgeous and even though I don't like shoulder pads I think she pulls it off! &amp; I love the sunglasses!

*What do you think? Hot or Not?*


----------



## magneticheart

So rich she changed outfits thrice


















Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I can't even pass judgment on the outfits...I'm too busy staring at the plant on the top of her head in the 1st picture!





Which outfit do you like best? (If you like any of them)

And is it officially hot to wear a plant on your head? (SJP did at the Sex &amp; the City London premiere...please say no



)


----------



## magneticheart

Home - In Style

Is Salma's smart suit Hot ot Not?


----------



## magneticheart

Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I don't like it. It's very plain and kinda shapeless. She could of jazzed it up with some colourful accessories but it just looks boring as it is. 

*Yay or Nay?*


----------



## magneticheart

Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I love that colour purple but as for the actual dress I'm not sure whether I don't like it or whether I don't like it on her. It doesn't look like it fits her and maybe it would look better on someone who filled it out more.

*Yay or Nay?*


----------



## magneticheart

Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I'm not too keen on this but I'm not sure whether it's the pattern or style that's putting me off.

*Hot or Not?*


----------



## magneticheart

Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

Personally, I hate it. It looks like it's made out of old sofa fabric and what is with the red mouldy thing growing on her shoulder?! It's a not from me.

*What do you guys think? *

*Hot or Not?*


----------



## magneticheart

Home - In Style

*Hot or Not?*


----------



## magneticheart

Home - In Style

I love it! She looks gorgeous! The shoes and the bag are a bit of a let down but the dress is great!

*Hot or Not?*


----------



## -Chelsey-

I'm really not liking this look on her.


----------



## GlossyAbby

interesting look but she still is HOT


----------



## laurafaye

Not liking it, I don't like her hair either.


----------



## GlossyAbby

hotness


----------



## GlossyAbby

very hot


----------



## laurafaye

I quite like it.


----------



## laurafaye

Hahah ew red mould




Definately not hot.


----------



## GlossyAbby

blah....


----------



## GlossyAbby

it looks weird on her....like the top part too low and too much frill


----------



## laurafaye

I like the second outfit, I'm not loving the plant on her head though.


----------



## -Chelsey-

Rachel looks so cute!!


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj265/ktlou281092/rachel_bilson.jpgHome - In Style

I love it! She looks gorgeous! The shoes and the bag are a bit of a let down but the dress is great!

*Hot or Not?*

I love it but she should've done something different with her hair


----------



## Karren

Yea... Love Charlize Theron's red dress....

Rihanna's black number looks a bit like a hooker.....

and Rachel Bilson is hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl

I love Rachel Bilson!



I think she looks great!


----------



## nosepickle

Oh my god, my eyes!

I hated that she won... so ugly!

And this? EW EW EW EW EW.


----------



## fiercely

That's a bit too skankish for my taste... I don't think she's ugly though. I'll have to go with NOT.


----------



## WhitneyF

I actually think she's a really attractive person, but that outfit is just ridonculous.


----------



## bia910

she has a pretty face but geez shes got to eat something


----------



## Ashley

Oh dear. She is really pretty, her face reminds me of Jessica Alba in the first pic, but that outfit is horrible and trashy! Where is the shirt that goes under?!


----------



## pure25honey

Didn't Tyra teach her NOT to dress like that.


----------



## xtiffanyx

Oh my...definitely not. I like the shoes though.


----------



## La_Mari

She looks pretty, but I think I can see her nipple. She should know better.

OMG, I want that bracelet!


----------



## reesesilverstar

I didn't like her when she was competing either...

Boo...


----------



## Karren

She forgot to wear a top???


----------



## bCreative

Another hot or not....singer/rapper Lil Mama!!


----------



## Karren

That's so not!!! Shirley Temple all grown up?? lol


----------



## aney

That is just juck! wtf is up with the hat?


----------



## annieup

that hat needs to go. I like how she's trying to be different but it's overdone. Don't like the shoe color with the shirt. The jeans are cute


----------



## MamaRocks

Meester looks beautiful in the face dept but that dress doesnt do anyhting for her. Alicia keys looks terrible in white - too revealing in the ....um...front! lol


----------



## Karren

I love Tina Turner but wtf was she thinking??? lol






Source - http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/what-wer...-thinking/2501


----------



## S. Lisa Smith

OMG!!!! She looks so masculine!


----------



## Anthea

Ohh dear,I'm just thinking..WTF.


----------



## mizfit

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Not. I'm guessing that's her own style bc no stylist would have put that together. I'd have worn a men's style white t with a deep v neck and a jacket that fit better instead.

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Insanely addictive. | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.

I really like it! She always looks gorgeous and even though I don't like shoulder pads I think she pulls it off! &amp; I love the sunglasses!

*What do you think? Hot or Not?*

I love it! Very glam.


----------



## Ozee

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another hot or not....singer/rapper Lil Mama!!
The shoes and jeans i like.......the rest,its like a cheap kinky halloween custom.


----------



## aney

The Lil Mama outfit is so funny! Haha who would wear that?


----------



## kyky545

I don't like her outfit


----------



## Sareen20

Not too sure about Leightons dress, the ruffles just don't do it for me or that colour. The hair is good though!!

Not loving Tina Turner above here...no no no!


----------



## gracexd

i simply love the shoes of Leighton Meester..^^


----------



## sarah_elizabeth

jaslene - too much flesh!

lil mama - leave the head bows to gaga

tina - well.... not much can really be said about that shambles!

ellen - i think looks okay. she obviously didnt want to go dressy and for a casual outfit... someone that pretty can pull anything off!


----------



## photomakeupguru

Hawt


----------



## LaurynVonTeese

I usually ride with A Keys, but she is 3 seconds away from having a potential camel toe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal

Tina - No doll....sorry...just not for you....actually...NO ONE!!  ....should wear that!


----------



## katana

Who wore it best?

Khloe or Kim Kardashian.

I have to go with Kim, the dress fits her body so much better then her sisters. It is very unflattering on Khloe.


----------



## vixie13

Kim, but only because that's an awful angle for Khloe and Kim is clearly posing, so she got the good angled shot. But I'm sure Khloe looked fab in it too!!


----------



## llehsal

kim definitely....where are khloe's boobs? They look weird....


----------



## reesesilverstar

@ Khloe. What's going on with her boobs for real?

When she borrowed the dress, why didn't she grab the spanx too?


----------



## katana

> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Khloe. What's going on with her boobs for real?
> 
> When she borrowed the dress, why didn't she grab the spanx too?


Seriously, she looks awful, angle or not. It is NOT her style! 

I read somewhere that Khloe wore it first, followed by Kim another night...trying to upstage her?! LoL


----------



## 1hourcommute

Kim looks better in it; then again, it's not the best fit or pose for her sister. Boy, she reminds me of Elvis's daughter! She'd do better with a darker, longer version of the dress, and as another poster mentioned, she needs a trip Der SPANXENHAUS pronto. Her boobs are just...I dunno. Weirding me out, I guess.


----------



## llehsal

Hot or Not?  I love Kourtney's (one on the right) hair and makeup.


----------



## BonnieBlue

Too bad that thread is dead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek

Let's Revive it!







> Originally Posted by *BonnieBlue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad that thread is dead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Mahalia Babe

keira looks yeah, washed out.. but stiil hot!


----------



## moccah

The kardashian sisters look hot, most of the time. But is it just me, or are their bodies looking faker and faker every season?

Especially Kim... I think she is gorgeous, but I cant help to wonder if she did some plastic surgery on her face and body...

Khloe her ass looks gigantic compared to the rest of her body and even Kourtney looks like she had her boobs done after having mason....


----------



## DarkBlackRoses

Oh dear, Katy. The makeup is good, the hair is OK, but the jumper just looks awful and paired with _those _leggings...definite NOT. Lace may be in, but not with that...


----------



## Casey18

i like Keira's hair


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Uh, the dress is weird looking (reminds me of my curtains) but she looks GREAT. Hot.

Same here for the Cate Blanchett one - hot.


----------



## DirtySmurfette

I don't like the color or the ruffles but it looks good on her Hot


----------



## DreamWarrior

Sandra Bullock - Red Carpet Simple


----------



## divadoll

It's missing some accessories.  Its TOO simple.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I LOVE Sandra Bullock but I agree with Diva...it needs ....something


----------



## DreamWarrior

Latin Teen heart throbs... now and then... which one works/worked it best?


----------



## DreamWarrior

Hmmmm.... still contemplating.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Teen Choice Awards:

Selena seems to always do it right.

*edit* Nevermind, I just noticed the shoes. *sigh*





*Selena Gomez* graced the Teen Choice Awardsâ€™ red carpet glowing. Makeup artist Karan Mitchell, with a resume bursting with pop icons from Britney Spears to Carmen Electra, gave Selena a stunning look without looking overdone. Karan wanted to keep 18 year old Selena looking fresh and youthful but with a flair of glamour by using *pops of color* on the *eyes* and *lips*. Do you like look?

http://www.themakeupshow.com/the-makeup-show-blog/?p=4106


----------



## DreamWarrior

Blake Lively looks like she just did the "Bend and Snap" from Legally Blonde.





Great Dress. Wrong Shoes.

Image Source


----------



## DreamWarrior

Channeling her inner ballerina.





Photo Source


----------



## DreamWarrior

Fire her... Fire your stylist. NOW!

Where does the white end?

Ms. Katie Leclerc


----------



## DreamWarrior

Okay, I get it. Porcelain is in.  I love it, but there has to be a way to do it right?!  This is not it.  And, when did it ever become ok to wear a gold purse with silver shoes?

Ms. Holland Roden


----------



## DreamWarrior

Destinee and Paris.... twins I am presuming?

They swapped shoes in the car as a joke. 

Well, I hope they did.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Oh Ri Ri!!

September Issue of Glamour Magazine.

Cant you just hear that kittie roar?!













Im just soo happy that none of it is see thru!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blake Lively looks like she just did the "Bend and Snap" from Legally Blonde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Dress. Wrong Shoes.
> 
> Image Source



LMAO Dream!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Wow I really like that bottom teal dress riri is wearing....it really gives an illusion of a tiny waist and a big buh-dumpadump


----------



## DreamWarrior

Very true, I didnt even think of that at first.... I am in love with the lace on the back. Very sexy.

I want to know what hair color that is - its totally exotic!
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I really like that bottom teal dress riri is wearing....it really gives an illusion of a tiny waist and a big buh-dumpadump


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

yeah that is soooo red, almost reminds me of manic panic lol


----------



## DreamWarrior

Emma Stone, Some pictures of the July 2011 Issue of Elle Magazine

Its was very... polka dottie. 

I wasnt happy with her pictures... IMO it didnt "look" like her


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

omg...yeah I didn't know who that was till I read lol


----------



## DreamWarrior

Ryan Gosling in Esquire

Body Makeup/Paint/Art is so HUGE right now.  Ryan who?

Source Photo &amp; Article


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

*drool*


----------



## DreamWarrior

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *drool*



For Ryan or the Makeup!?! LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

omg the skeleton dude all the way!!


----------



## DreamWarrior

Say Who?

What happened to the depressed, anorexic, dork I've come to tolerate?

She all growed up for this W magazine interview/photo shoot.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

Amazing what makeup can do to someone.....


----------



## DreamWarrior

I noticed it was all the same makeup application in the photos.  Shame.  I thought W would splurge for more wardrobe changes/makeup styles.


----------



## Jessica Philpot

Liv Tyler! I think Lindsay looks bad!


----------



## Aier

May be the light problem, to me it's just ok.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Hot! Hot! Hot! 

ouch! mama!!

From Allure/OMG!:

..."Hayek confesses that her beauty is _au naturel_. "I've never had anything done on my face -- I've never had dermabrasion or peels or injections of any kind, nothing." That's why it makes perfect sense that the "Desperado" star has decided to launch Nuance, a 100-product line of beauty, hair, and skin care products at CVS stores. Prices range from $2.99 to $19.99. "I believe that every woman is entitled to preserve her youth," Hayek says.


----------



## DreamWarrior

Idiot Brother Premier...

Its like, they didnt even try. 






Sundance Film Festival Premier (I like this dress best):





Red Carpet Premier:


----------



## DreamWarrior

14 Aug 11 - Kim K arrives at the VH1 Do Something Awards.

And Im soo happy - she did something - she did something amazing and its working for her here:

I love the classic elegant look:


----------



## DreamWarrior

I have to say, Jane Lynch knows her body, knows her limits, and knows how to WORK IT!

"U goh girrhl!"


----------



## DreamWarrior

Yeah... this is Rose McGowen...

Yeah, that's what I said.  Eewe! Give that dress back to the little mermaid pleeeeeeease!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I want Salma's body lol  so curvalicious!

I â™¥ Jane...I honestly think she looks hotter in more masculine clothing


----------



## Zaklina Larriu

SHES BEAUTIFUL, LOVE THE WHOLE OUTFIT AND MAKEUP VERY CHIC!!


----------



## seasideskincare

Not a fan of Keira Knightley - that dress makes her look too short when in real life she is much taller.


----------



## katame131997

Kim looks amazing in that dress. And wow, Jane Lynch cleans up pretty well haha.


----------



## congcongyan

She looks great


----------



## congcongyan

She looks great.


----------



## Miss19

Wow Cate looks stunning in that dress, that is definately a yay from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShortyPirate

*I think that Rose girl looks pretty cute. I like the color hue. I don't think there is anything wrong it it. *

*Cuttteeee. *


----------



## mammn

very very hot in deres


----------



## mistygem

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 14 Aug 11 - Kim K arrives at the VH1 Do Something Awards.
> 
> And Im soo happy - she did something - she did something amazing and its working for her here:
> 
> I love the classic elegant look:


 Not normally a fan of hers, but she's definitely hot here. Well, honestly she looks hot most of the time anyway, it's the reason of her popularity that sort of makes me "hate" her (lol, even though I don't really, but maybe I do? Idunno).


----------



## mistygem

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 14 Aug 11 - Kim K arrives at the VH1 Do Something Awards.
> 
> And Im soo happy - she did something - she did something amazing and its working for her here:
> 
> I love the classic elegant look:


Not normally a fan of hers, but she's definitely hot here. Well, honestly she looks hot most of the time anyway, it's the reason of her popularity that sort of makes me "hate" her (lol, even though I don't really, but maybe I do? Idunno).


----------



## Senna Lupin

seeing some cool celeb styles love them alot ....






(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## Senna Lupin

cate is looking awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StyleLynn

I think Leighton Meester is probably one of very few people who can pull that dress off and look adorable.


----------

